# Knitting Tea Party 10th to 12th June



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening

In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.

I hope everybody has had a good week, it's been hectic for me with far more doctor's appointments than usual, it seems my mis-spent youth has now caught up and is in the process of over-taking me. I have been working on a couple of new egg cosies, typing-up and checking the pattern takes most time, I'm hopeful I'll be able to post at least one this weekend.

I've noticed there's been a fair amount of discussion about biscuits, to which us Brits are addicted. I think British biscuits tend to be crisper and thinner than American cookies, but then we frequently sandwich two together with some kind of filling. Anyway this is my starting point for many of the biscuits I make, I frequently add some finely chopped candied peel to the mixture, or a few currants.

*Lemon Biscuits*
_Makes: Approx. 36_

_Ingredients:_
4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar
1 large egg yolk
Finely grated rind of one large lemon
8 oz (250g) S.R. flour

_Method:
Line 2 large baking sheets with parchment_

Cream together the butter and caster sugar in a bowl, beat in the egg yolk and lemon rind. Sieve in the flour and thoroughly mix to make a firm dough.

Roll out the dough to a thickness of one-quarter inch thick (one-half centimetre). Cut biscuits with a two-and-a-half inch (six centimetre) biscuit cutter and arrange on the prepared baking sheets.

Prick biscuits lightly with a fork and chill for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 180degC/350degF/Gas Regulo 4

Bake the biscuits for about 10 minutes until lightly golden round the edges. If desired, sprinkle with a little granulated sugar and allow to harden on the baking trays for a few minutes, before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

Store in a cool dry place

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave. I shall pass it on to my daughter(12yrs) who tends to do all the baking in our house. It's great that I can let her get on with it herself as I hate cooking with children. And that's a terrible thing to admit to as I work in a reception class!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Delicious! I love lemon and orange peel. Would you like my recipe for a decadent American style cookie that does have some healthy things in it? I was always a good money maker for our church auctions.


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the lemon biscuits. I'm going to make them tomorrow. I'm sure I will enjoy them. Can't wait.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Dave and everyone. I'm having my bed time drink with a fig roll - my favourite biscuit. I've had a busy week with builders, plasterers, plumbers and electricians here there and everywhere. I plan to have a quiet week end and do some baking. Hope everyone has a good week end. PurpleV


----------



## Sue in Florida (Feb 17, 2011)

I would love to have you reciept. for the cookies.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Delicious! I love lemon and orange peel. Would you like my recipe for a decadent American style cookie that does have some healthy things in it? I was always a good money maker for our church auctions.


Yes please, I have two teenagers with me for the weekend, capable of emptying any biscuit tin!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sue in Florida said:


> Thanks so much for the lemon biscuits. I'm going to make them tomorrow. I'm sure I will enjoy them. Can't wait.


They're really simple, but nice for dunking. Hope you enjoy them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. I'm having my bed time drink with a fig roll - my favourite biscuit. I've had a busy week with builders, plasterers, plumbers and electricians here there and everywhere. I plan to have a quiet week end and do some baking. Hope everyone has a good week end. PurpleV


I haven't had fig roll for years, I'll have to pick up a packet.

Hope the workmen haven't left too much chaos in their wake.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

maryanne's cookies aka nutricious delicious

Mix well in large bowl

1cup unbleached flour, 1/2 cup whole wheat pastry flour
1 1/2 cup old fashioned oats, well blenderized
1/4 tsp baking powder

Cream

1/4 cup soft butter, 3/4 cup sugar, 1/4 cup packed brown sugar

Beat into butter/sugar mixture

1/2 cup smooth nut butter, almond,cashew, macadamia or peanut,2 eggs, 1 1/2 tsp vanilla

Add oats and flour mixture to butter mixture and sstir just until blended,

Add 1/2 cup of chopped, unsalted nuts to match the nut butter, 1/2 cup of currents, 1/4 cup each of chocolate, butterscotch, peanut butter and vanila chips.

Drop by teaspoonfuls on ungreased baking sheets and bake in a 350 degree oven for 13 ro 15 minutes. Do Not overbake. Let cool on baking sheets for 5 minutes, them remove to racks to cool completely Store airtight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh Maryanne, that looks like a lot of fun, much licking of lips going on here!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Dave

If you use peanut butter I recommend using raw peanuts and roast them yourself. Personally I prefer the other nut butters. It's also easy to change around and substitute. You can use other dried fruit instead of currents or with the currents and eliminate the chips except for dark chocolate chips. I hope you enjoy them, I'm certain the teenagers will.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
Can someone tell me what castor sugar is? I would love to try your recipe.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


I love anything lemon-y, but will have to save this recpe for another day. Broke my little toe while shopping for groceries today so hubby is fixing grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup for dinner. I've broken my little toes so often in my lifetime that my podiatrist thinks I'm always drunk and keep running into things. It couldn't be further frm the truth! Ha!

Greetings to all the Tea Partiers. I'm having my Twining's English Breakfast while I wait for "dinner." Looking forward to all the interesting things that will be discussed.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'm having my favourite night time beverage Ovaltine with a mandarin yoghurt, followed by a ginger snap one of my favourite biscuits. I make them myself sometimes and add stem ginger to the recipe. Trouble is when I make them like that, I can't leave them alone. That's why I only make them sometimes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
> Can someone tell me what castor sugar is? I would love to try your recipe.


Fine white sugar, it is still a crystal form and not a powder, but dissolves quickly and flows when it is cast from a sugar caster over fruits like strawberries, which is where its name originates.

Dave


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, I think I can probably find it, it's not something that is generally carried in our grocery store, but our local bakery may have it. Wish I had a bisquit now, guess I will settle for a cup of tea while I check out the bag of yarn that I just brought home from my LYS.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ...
> 4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
> 4 oz (125g) caster sugar
> 1 large egg yolk
> ...


Please, excuse my ignorance. For starters, Google tells me that s.r.flour is Self Rising Flour. So, I follow google's directions to use ordinary all purpose flour? 
http://southernfood.about.com/cs/breads/ht/self_rise_flour.htm OR http://aww.ninemsn.com.au/living/772830/make-self-raising-flour 
If not, please tell me.

Second, assuming your measurements are by weight not volume, 4oz is the weight of the sugar/butter and 8oz the weight of the flour? If not, please tell me.

Now, I've thoroughly confused myself! If your measurements are by weight, but the 'fixing' of all-purpose flour to s.r.flour is by volume ... Maybe I'll just go _buy _some cookies!

I'm glad I got an electronic scale to weigh my leftover yarn! It'll come in handy making some of your recipies!! 

back to something I know pretty much how to do: knitting!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Thanks, I think I can probably find it, it's not something that is generally carried in our grocery store, but our local bakery may have it. Wish I had a bisquit now, guess I will settle for a cup of tea while I check out the bag of yarn that I just brought home from my LYS.


Debbie, it's sold in one pound boxes as superfine sugar or some such name Look for it near the regular sugars.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mmmmm they sound yummy.


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Those look yummy, but here in the good ole USA, especially in the south our biscuits are a bit different. We like them with butter, jelly/jam or a good ole piece of country ham. This is making me hungry and it's too late for this girl to be eating biscuits of any kind :lol: Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi as Aussie foods are mostly the same as UK ones try this aussie american food converter that I found online at hhtp://alldownunder.com/oz-k/convert/food-chart.htm


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Hi jessica jean 2 cups of all purpose flour = 250g so you would need to sift 4 teaspoons of baking powder to 2 cups of your all purpose or our plain flour to turn it into Self raising flour.

Good morning everyone I am just having my first cup of coffee on this beautiful but cold Saturday morning,looking forward to a relaxing long weekend due to the Queen's Birthday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think I'll make the lemon biscuits in the morning. My son has 6 of his friends here over night. I don't know what I was thinking having seven 13 yr olds.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

These look good, I'm probably going back to last week to make the Key lime pie, then some of my Emeril veggie recipes this weekend. Jessica Jean, the about.com looks like the most common mix for self-rising flour, and since there is no baking soda or salt, you should be okay with it. I believe you use weight to measure flour for cookies/biscuits, and volume for making bread. Anyhow, I come to you tonight with chinese and either soda or beer. Since I got ginger beef, I'm thinking I'll have a soda, then a beer. Glad I like my ginger;-)


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

G'Afternoon from the NW Coast USA,

Is it Friday already? It seems like time is just rushing by too fast... and with it our birthdays, lol. Life is like a roll of toilet paper, once you get to middle, it's gone in no time!

My week was busy, doc appointments for Pops, shopping for Swap, and by the time I finish all the routine, mundane chores, yes, you guessed it, I like to kick back and do my fave thing... Knitting . 

Hugs, Ingrid


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello everone. Dave hope dr. visit were not something that can not be taken care of. Can't afford to lose our tea party leader. Love the recipe, hope to try it soon. Went from 90's here to 50-60 degrees in one day. Feel like we have gone from winter to fall, to summer, and back to fall. Had a down week. Neighbor ask me to hem up curtains for his RV. Came over tonight and ask me to use the ends I cut off to sew up four more short ones. I just wanted to sit this weekend and knit and watch the world go by. Next week is both my son's birthdays. They were born two years and two day apart.Talk about having two partys and presents. Told my hubby they were his father's day gift for rest of his life. Have to save money some where. Hope everone enjoys their weekend, also hope everthing is going ok. health wise for you Dave.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


Sounds delish, Dave. What is Caster Sugar :?: I don't much bake, only a few select German cakes, and of course the annual traditional Christmas cookies. They are very time consuming, but oh so wonderful ;-) ... Ingrid


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Doris,

Sending healing thoughts your way. I've broken toes before and it is so not fun. Rest up and enjoy your hubby's cooking. something always soothing with a grilled cheese and tomato soup.

Healing Hugs!



DorisT said:


> Broke my little toe while shopping for groceries today so hubby is fixing grilled cheese sandwiches and tomato soup for dinner. I've broken my little toes so often in my lifetime that my podiatrist thinks I'm always drunk and keep running into things. It couldn't be further frm the truth! Ha!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is evening here is Georgia, USA on East coast. Had a wonderful day today...took the grandkids swimming. Have spent a large portion of the week tinking the sleeve of a shrug I am making my oldest daughter. I had to do it stitch at a time since it was cast on amd the first thing knitted and I was on the 2nd sleeve (the last thing knitted) and had to undo it stitch at a time...30 rows, 48 stitches per row...argggg. Oh well, that will teach me to not pay close attention to what I am knitting won't it! LOL

Anyway, I'm almost finished what should have been a very easy project and will be so glad to be done with it. It really is a very veay simple shrug pattern with only 2 short seams to stitch after knitting. Ho9pe she likes it and will wear it.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got a recipe to share that you all might enjoy. Perfect for warm weather days! I've tried it with lemon flavored yogurt as well and it works. We have friends who really don't like coconut, and it works fine without it, but I'm a coconut lover.

I think fruit salads work all year round with in-season fruit, so if you do experiment, please share! 

Key Lime Fruit Salad

8 Servings

INGREDIENTS:
1 Container (6 oz) Key Lime Pie flavored artificially sweetened low-fat yogurt
2 Tbs Orange Juice
2 cups fresh pineapple chunks
1 cup strawberry halves
2 cups green grapes
1 cup blueberries
2 cups cubed cantaloupe
¼ cup flaked or shredded coconut, toasted

METHOD:
Mix yogurt and orange juice.

Layer fruit in order listed in 2 ½ quart clear glass bowl. Pour yogurt mixture over fruit. Sprinkle with coconut. Serve immediately.

To toast coconut, heat in un-greased heavy skillet over medium-low heat 6-14 minutes, stirring frequently until browning begins, then stirring constantly until golden brown.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...that sounds divine! I will have to try this one day this weekend! Thanks for posting it.



Maelinde said:


> I've got a recipe to share that you all might enjoy. Perfect for warm weather days! I've tried it with lemon flavored yogurt as well and it works. We have friends who really don't like coconut, and it works fine without it, but I'm a coconut lover.
> 
> I think fruit salads work all year round with in-season fruit, so if you do experiment, please share!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think I'll make the lemon biscuits in the morning. My son has 6 of his friends here over night. I don't know what I was thinking having seven 13 yr olds.


I always preferred to have them at my house--knew where they were and what they were doing!  :XD:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all!
It is 6:15 pm Pacific time. In the US if you can't find super fine sugar try Baker's Sugar most of the stores carry it. Thanks for the recipe Dave I had stopped at the store on the way home today and happened to pick up a bunch of lemons so I can't wait to try it. But right now I'm going to take my tea out to the hot tub and soak for a while it has been a looong week!


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi from Melbourne. Cool and sunny and perfect for making Dave's lemon biscuits to have with a cup of tea.


----------



## mary-han (Mar 27, 2011)

Do lemon biscuits go with a martini up here in the northeast?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

settleg said:


> OMG...that sounds divine! I will have to try this one day this weekend! Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, I need a new recipe journal for all my knitting paradise recipes! Thank goodness its the weekend! Now to go plan birthday surprises and Father's day surprises...hmmm.....


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

LOL. Bound to. Enjoy!!!. It's only 11.30 am here or I might join you.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone. It's my fault that the weather turned cold. I have to wait until the man that mows for me can do things. He finally got around to taking off the storm windows and putting in the screens and the A/C. He got everything done this AM and it turned cold. I'm set for when it turns hot again. When i went to Walmart today, they had some different yarns. Not more but different. They were discounting the old yarn. It's 9:38 PM on PA's north coast.
Thanks for hosting again, Dave.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone all of the food sounds delish want to try everything but must watch sugar. Hope all have good a good weekend. Glenda


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

ANYTHING goes with a martini!!!
Enjoy, Linda


mary-han said:


> Do lemon biscuits go with a martini up here in the northeast?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Dave,
I shall be late for tea tomorrow.
I am going to visit an alpaca farm about 2 hours drive from here. Just to celebrate National Knit In Public Day.
Would rather be with all of you enjoying all those yummy homemade treats.
I am so not a cook or baker. Well if I had a stove, perhaps I could give it a go.
I'll bring my Ritz crackers and Skippy peanut butter. And sit in the corner.....
Thanks for hosting again.
Hope all is well with the DOC!! 
Linda


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I shall be late for tea tomorrow.
> I am going to visit an alpaca farm about 2 hours drive from here. Just to celebrate National Knit In Public Day.
> Would rather be with all of you enjoying all those yummy homemade treats.
> ...


you can get very creative with a ritz cracker. enjoy the alpaca farm!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll make the lemon biscuits in the morning. My son has 6 of his friends here over night. I don't know what I was thinking having seven 13 yr olds.
> ...


That's what my husband used to say when all the neighbor's kids would come to our yard. We were the only ones with a swing set, a sand box, a playhouse, etc., etc. So while all the other Moms were sitting at home reading or whatever, I baby sat their kids. But, like you say, at least I knew where my kids were and could supervise the playing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mary-han said:


> Do lemon biscuits go with a martini up here in the northeast?


If you asked my husband, he'd say "anything" goes with a martini!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplev - what will your new addition be when it is finished?

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Doris,
> 
> Sending healing thoughts your way. I've broken toes before and it is so not fun. Rest up and enjoy your hubby's cooking. something always soothing with a grilled cheese and tomato soup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the healing hugs. The toe feels better already!

 Your fruit recipe sounds good. I love fresh fruit. Will gather the ingredients next shopping day.

Having to sit and rest my toe paid off. I was able to crochet a few rows of an afghan I just started for the great grand expected in December.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

debbie - if you look in your grocery store on the sugan shelf - castor sugar is between cane sugar and powdered sugar - think it comes in a box - it is a very fine sugar - not sure what it is called but think you will find it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary=han - drink the martini first - then the lemon cookie. lol

sam


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Hi all been away to the mountains this week where it was really cold -1c very cold for a Gold Coaster. Glad to be home, I finally got to try the pom pom yarn and I like it. I am finishing off my last few pairs of bed socks so I can make a scarf out of it.

I made some nice soup this afternoon and it is going to be our dinner and lunch for the next few days. I was going to make an apple pie or crumble but didn't quite get around to it. I did descale and unblock our cappuccino machine and we are sipping our coffees right now. 

Has anyone tried alpaca wool, we visited a farm but didn't get any wool. Would love to know how it knits and what you make from it. Anyway will try and get back on later. 

Castor sugar very very fine and sometimes sold in a big bottle alongside the other sugars. good for fine baking.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Jessica-Jean

I'm sorry but I just can't get the hang of thinking in terms of 'cups' and 'sticks', I wonder what kind of cup and whether it has to be shaken down or packed tight. It all seems a bit vague, but you know how men are. I try to remember to give French measurements, although they're 'just numbers' to me, I don't relate to them. I have a balance pair of scales and set of imperial weights which were my great grandmother's and were made in the 1870s, so were a good investment. 

I don't have French weights, I have considered buying a set, but since I'm not too bad at mental arithmetic, I think having two sets of weights would be confusing. Anyway, I can always adjust my weights with coins, a 1p piece is about one-eigth of an ounce, useful for spices etc., as well as for Continental measures.

I tend to use self-raising flour for pretty much everything except sauces and bread, it's so reliable these days. 

I think it's all a matter of how we were brought up doing things and possibly our personal resistance to change and innovation. 

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello everone. Dave hope dr. visit were not something that can not be taken care of. Can't afford to lose our tea party leader. Love the recipe, hope to try it soon. Went from 90's here to 50-60 degrees in one day. Feel like we have gone from winter to fall, to summer, and back to fall. Had a down week. Neighbor ask me to hem up curtains for his RV. Came over tonight and ask me to use the ends I cut off to sew up four more short ones. I just wanted to sit this weekend and knit and watch the world go by. Next week is both my son's birthdays. They were born two years and two day apart.Talk about having two partys and presents. Told my hubby they were his father's day gift for rest of his life. Have to save money some where. Hope everone enjoys their weekend, also hope everthing is going ok. health wise for you Dave.


I'm not too bad, nothing unexpected, just the usual joys that come as one hurtles down the highway of life, looking at most of it through the rearview mirror!

Having just had the _The Lad's_ seventeenth birthday, I'm not sure I could cope with two, only two days apart, I'm still recovering!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I shall be late for tea tomorrow.
> I am going to visit an alpaca farm about 2 hours drive from here. Just to celebrate National Knit In Public Day.
> Would rather be with all of you enjoying all those yummy homemade treats.
> ...


Ritz crackers are very versatile, capable of supporting so many different toppings, most of which go perfectly with a dry martini!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mary-han said:


> Do lemon biscuits go with a martini up here in the northeast?


Not sure about in the North East, but I think the only thing that doesn't go with a dry martini is grapefruit, they're very tricky things!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello all, I AM enjoying our tea party but since it's 3:30 
AM in beautiful Michigan I must get to bed and check back later. thanks for all the recipes I may have to put my needles down and bake tomorrow ! Lol goodnight everyone Kathy


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Good morning to everyone from sunny Scotland, yes the sun is actually shining and it feels quite pleasant for 8.25am 
Regarding cup measurements in recipes according to Mrs Beeton an american cup (8fl oz and 4oz weight) is equivalent to 6oz or 170gm of flour but sugar is 7 oz/198 gm american and 81/2 oz or 241 gm british. I am just waiting for my oven timer to go off as I am busy making scones for a coffee morning today. I am a bit of a snob when it comes to scones and will not make them the day before as I think scones have to be eaten on the day they are made or you can freeze them if there are any left over!! Have a good weekend and I hope everyone stays well x
ps sorry I should have said Mrs Beeton is a famous British cook born 1865 and her original Cookery & Household Management books have been reprinted and updated. They are a fascinating snapshot of culinary life, her tips etc are still relevant today


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

True, scones should be eaten just cool from the oven with strawberry or raspberry jam and cream. Or just heaps of butter (not margarine, yuk). As to cup measurement, it is 250 ml in metric. So 1 cup of SR flour is measured into the cup and gently compressed but not packed. I have never had any problems. Sugar kind of just is, so there is no need to pack or push or anything, just fill up a 250 ml cup measure. :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I just weighed a metric cup of caster sugar which comes in at 192 grams which surprised me (approx. 6 oz).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm totally confused now, I think I'm better sticking to ounces which seems much simpler than this variable cup system that seems to mean different things to different people.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave and everyone. I'm having my bed time drink with a fig roll - my favourite biscuit. I've had a busy week with builders, plasterers, plumbers and electricians here there and everywhere. I plan to have a quiet week end and do some baking. Hope everyone has a good week end. PurpleV
> ...


Good morning Dave and everyone, The house is quiet, no workmen (who by the way always leave the house very neat and tidy when they have finished) I've had a leisurely breakfast, still on the elderberry jam - grandson says it will make me purple on the inside! The peace and quiet is not going to last for long as we have to empty the lounge and rip up the flooring over the week end ready for the builders to lay a new floor through the new extension and the old lounge. Still hope to havetime for some baking later. Have a good weekend everyone and Dave enjoythe fig rolls. PurpleV


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you have well-trained workers, they generally seem better these days than they used to be.

I've sent _The Lad_ to hunt for fig rolls, he's scammed a tank of petrol for his bike and doubtless a large tin of biscuits to take back to school on Monday will be added, so he can make himself useful whilst he's out!

Good weekend for petrolheads with British round of MotoGP and F1 Montreal GP, we'll get square eyes!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> purplev - what will your new addition be when it is finished?
> 
> sam


Hopefully by the end of July, but there will probably decorating and finishing to do. We have been lucky that while they were doing the brickwork and the roof the weather was dry so it has all gone quite quickly. At the moment the only room in the house that is untouched is the kitchen, but hopefully it won't be for much longer. At the end of the week my daughter and two children are coming to stay for a couple of nights as her husband will be away and I'll be helping with the school run. Not quite sure where they are going to sleep yet! But we'll manage, it'll probably be a case of four in a bed!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hello all!
> It is 6:15 pm Pacific time. In the US if you can't find super fine sugar try Baker's Sugar most of the stores carry it. Thanks for the recipe Dave I had stopped at the store on the way home today and happened to pick up a bunch of lemons so I can't wait to try it. But right now I'm going to take my tea out to the hot tub and soak for a while it has been a looong week!


You can always blitz granulated sugar in a blender.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

On the lemon theme, how about -

LEMON DRIZZLE CAKE

Weigh 3 eggs, and use the same weight in butter, sugar and self raising flour. Method as for sponge cake, but add grated rind of 1 lemon and half the juice of a lemon. Bake at about 3-4 gas setting for about 40 minutes.
Put juice of 1 lemon in pan and add about 3-4 tablespoons of sugar, bring to boil.
Remove cake from oven, turn out and leave upside down. Whilst it is still warm pour sugar and lemon syrup over it. Try not to let it run down the sides too much as you want the syrup to soak into the cake. Leave to cool. Eat and enjoy.
ps sorry the measurements are vague, but like my knitting I don't use a 'pattern' for my cakes


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> On the lemon theme, how about -
> 
> LEMON DRIZZLE CAKE
> 
> ...


One of my favourites, I make a sandwich with a few drops of lemon essence added to butter cream icing as a filling, I'm really into the citrus thing!

Dave


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Dave and all the gang its just after 11.00 am here on Saturday morning and of course it has been raining been doing quite a bit of that recently and it has turned cold we were only getting tempeeratures of 13o this week and its the month of June hopefully it will get better.

I have a wedding to attend next week, was in my LYS last week and picked up a pattern for a wee bag am going to have a try at it today be lovely for a wedding. Its a new yarn called Tango looks a bit like ribbon. Will try posting it when I get done

Anne


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


Dave, I need to know what caster sugar is.... This sounds yummy for tea time...


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning! 6:18 am and I'm up early to get ready for a busy day in the city today. I need to leave early for the soup kitchen because I will be mystery shopping the Greyhound bus terminal on my way there. I've done this one several times: very easy, very convenient. After lunch, time to shop!!! I have a LIST of greeting cards to get. Don't you love shopping for cards? I laugh out loud often...Need more yarn for the afghan, and some collage mats to get some photos organized. I covered the tedious errands during the week, so today I just get to have fun!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> On the lemon theme, how about -
> 
> LEMON DRIZZLE CAKE
> 
> ...


This sounds yummy I'll have to make it for our July 4th family day. Most everyone of us love lemon anything. I might change it a bit as there will be several of us there that are diabetic.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

It is 5:30am here in MN. I have been up reading the forum since 4:30am. I copied Fireball Dave's biscuits and will get the ingredients I need and make them early Sun morning. They sound delicious perfect with my Norwegian egg coffee or a cup of tea. Today is a busy day. I have to go first to our farmers market to get the veggies and some free range eggs, then to church to cutout baby layettes for LWR, and then to a graduation open house for a friend. I plan to relax this evening knitting. I will make the biscuits early Sunday morning before church. I can hardly wait. I can taste them now.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning all, it's Sat morning, 3:52am :? Start work at 5
Wellll, summer vacation started for the kids, last day of school was yesterday, For 3 very long months ....
Being raised in Scotland, Im still not used to the long summer off for the kids, I personally think it's way too long. They get pretty bored, 
I work 2 jobs so they will be even more bored hanging around the house this summer ... 
I've had a cup of coffee, so I'm somewhat awake .... 
Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend
Marion


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Good Morning all, it's Sat morning, 3:52am :? Start work at 5
> Wellll, summer vacation started for the kids, last day of school was yesterday, For 3 very long months ....
> Being raised in Scotland, Im still not used to the long summer off for the kids, I personally think it's way too long. They get pretty bored,
> I work 2 jobs so they will be even more bored hanging around the house this summer ...
> ...


I so agree... I have 3 teenage boys and I work a home. I knit sock monkeys and sell them. It's hard to complete any project with 3 kids yelling, "Mom!"... Ugh! It's going to be a long summer...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

It's called Powdered sugar over here, or 'confectioners powdered sugar' as it says on my bag

Marion 


Osunny said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> ...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
> ...


I didn't know that. That's a useful piece of information to come out with in the staff-room.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

trasara said:


> Hi jessica jean 2 cups of all purpose flour = 250g so you would need to sift 4 teaspoons of baking powder to 2 cups of your all purpose or our plain flour to turn it into Self raising flour.
> 
> Good morning everyone I am just having my first cup of coffee on this beautiful but cold Saturday morning,looking forward to a relaxing long weekend due to the Queen's Birthday.


How interesting that you get a long weekend for the Queen's birthday and we in the UK don't.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.


That's a neat trick - must remember that. Thanks for the tip.
Is 9.30pm in not so sunny not so warm Queensland, Have just finished knitting a baby coccoon and beanie and started on the 2nd one - lol - I think I'm addicted


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

It's not so warm in Michigan U.S.A. either. I need to get to knitting so I can warm up.... LOL


----------



## Sarahnotts (May 19, 2011)

Hello all
Here is a website that may help with the conversion from cup to grams and vice versa
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/cooking-conversions/conversions.aspx

I am having a quiet weekend as my daughter has gone to the Download festival, of course it rained yesterday and is due to rain every day of the weekend, really nice for her camping.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.


I've never done that with granulated sugar, good tip. I always substituted for the powdered sugar, its always worked for me. 
hey ... ya improvise when you can't get the real thing.

we've had such wonderful weather that lst few days and now it's pouring rain ... guess where my jacket is ??? In the car :shock: oh well, a bit of water wont hurt LOL
off to lovely work now ...


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think we will have rain here today and it is very cool - after almost 90 degrees ealier in the week, 50's today. I am going to Knit in Public with my knitting group on the sidewalk in front of the library from 10am until noon, or in the coffee shop just across the street in case of rain. I shall be making strawberry shortcake ( the old timey biscuit kind ) later today as my husband was picking strawberries yesterday. I am still working on 4 different pairs of socks and a sweater for a childrens charity and a shrug; have finished five hats for the Halos of Hope and must get them mailed.


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

It's only 7 am here, and all this talk of biscuits and cookies is making me want to start the day in a very bad way... They all sound so yummy!! Only thing, I have abandoned my Twinings Irish Breakfast tea several months ago in favor of a band I tasted at a meeting of my Woman's CLub.... anybody like PG Tips? I never had it here in the US before and I have been a tea drinker for more than 50 years It is wonderful for breakfast!!! and the little bags are so cute! THanks for the recipes! I love the tea party!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ole chook said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.
> ...


Glad to be of help.  My sister says I'm terrible cause I remember things about food. She is always trying to stump me with " did you know this about some food related thing". She even called our mom one day when I knew the answers.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm an ex-pat., have lived in the States for 41 years. There's a store in Myrtle Beach (about 25 miles from me but worth the trip) called World Market, which sells several different British biscuits (Hobnobs, chocolate Digestive - my favorites), British tea and Cadbury's chocolate - I thought they were expensive until a recent trip home in April - seems everything British is expensive. Thanks for the recipe, I'll give it a try.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > debbieb said:
> ...


Officially, _granulated sugar_ crystals are 0.5mm in diameter, _caster sugar_ crystals are 0.35mm and _baker's_ or _superfine sugar_ are about 0.25mm and used for meringues and fruit coolis etc.

Blitzing granulated in a food processor or liquidiser does work, but if you intend to prepare it in bulk you need to add a small amount of cornflour to stop it 'caking' and store it in an airtight jar.

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> LEE1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


One of our favorite uses of Ritz crackers is to make a peanut butter sandwich with them and then dip the whole thing in melted white chocolate discs. At Christmas, we sprinkle them with colored sugars. One friend asks for these "cookies" every year for his present.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
> ...


According to Wikipedia, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sucrose

"caster (or castor) (0.35 mm), commonly used in baking, originally sprinkled from a castor. Castor or caster sugar is the name of a very fine sugar in Britain, so named because the grains are small enough to fit through a sugar "caster" or sprinkler. *It is sold as "superfine" sugar in the United States.* Because of its fineness, it dissolves more quickly than regular white sugar, and, so, is especially useful in meringues and cold liquids. It is not as fine as confectioner's sugar, which has been crushed mechanically (and mixed with a little starch - either cornstarch (1% to 3%) or tri-calcium phosphate - to keep it from clumping). *Castor sugar can be prepared at home by grinding granulated sugar for a couple of minutes in a food processor.*"

So, _if_ the above is to be believed and _if_ you have a food processor, there's no need to go running out to buy castor sugar in some high-priced specialty store. Yay!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning from Perdido Beach, AL. It is 7:30am here, cool, but not for long. The air heavy with smoke from a fire in Seminole, AL, which is north of us about 25-30 miles. 
I will have to try Dave's biscuits. They sound yummy. 

Been busy getting my Mom ready for complete knee replacement surgery. She is 88 and looking forward to not using her walker for assistance. She's a trooper. 

Ya'll have a wonderful day. (-:


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, Doris. Now I know exactly what it is. I used to buy it for ice tea.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I have never heard of "castor" sugar but assume it's like granulated. If biscuits are those doughy things you put gravy on for breakfast, they aren't much to my liking. However, if they're cookies, my favorite are macadamian nut, (white) chocolate chip. Dipped in coffee (or tea) are yummy. Speaking of pain, I have been nursing a separated shoulder since Jan 3rd and still can't sleep on my right side. This is worse than plantar faciitis. Isn't aging an interesting experience? :?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > debbieb said:
> ...


Tallies with my ingredients handbook

Dave


----------



## debbiedoo (Feb 10, 2011)

Good day/morning/night to everyone. It's about 8:30 here in Pittsburgh,PA Thanks for the recipe Dave. I love to bake. Everyone have a great weekend and please drink a martini for me!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I have never heard of "castor" sugar but assume it's like granulated. If biscuits are those doughy things you put gravy on for breakfast, they aren't much to my liking. However, if they're cookies, my favorite are macadamian nut, (white) chocolate chip. Dipped in coffee (or tea) are yummy. Speaking of pain, I have been nursing a separated shoulder since Jan 3rd and still can't sleep on my right side. This is worse than plantar faciitis. Isn't aging an interesting experience? :?


British biscuits are usually sweet, crisp and similar to cookies, although they can be savoury and crisp and good with cheese or pate.

The doughy things came as rather a surprise to me when I first encountered them, they weren't what I had hitherto associated the word 'biscuit' with, the gravy bit really threw me!

Dave


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> debbie - if you look in your grocery store on the sugan shelf - castor sugar is between cane sugar and powdered sugar - think it comes in a box - it is a very fine sugar - not sure what it is called but think you will find it.
> 
> sam[/quote
> 
> Thanks, sam!


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.


Great idea! I will be away for a couple of days next week. I'm off to N.Y. with a friend to see a couple of Broadway shows. I will try the biscuits when I get back.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning all from Northern California, school is out, Summer has arrived (I think) Life is good. I work in School Food Service and no longer have children at home so the last day of school is always welcome, for me at least. My Granddaughter has been requesting Lemon cookies so will try your recipe Dave. One of my complaints as a cook has been that most American recipes go by volume rather than weight. One of my cooking teachers said that we should call recipes formulas. I agree, much more precise.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


4 oz of unsalted butter would be 1 stick (1 stick = 1/2 cup which is 4 oz), 4 oz of sugar would be 1/2 cup, and 8 oz of flour is 1 cup.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

what is Caster sugar again and is S.R. flour self rising. what do Europeans mean when they say custard in a recipe. Got some muffin recipes from the Pickles.no website and it called for custard. They tasted great but stuck to the papers because they overcooked (my fault in translating C to F) PS I finished the Turban baby hat and worked more on the back of my sweater, only 3 more inches to go. and my sister's shawl have to keep switching it up. my thumbs are hurting and the rice trick seemed to make them swell. getting ready to go to our knit in public day in McHenry, IL. if you're in this area stop by. d


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Sorry, not McHenry, Woodstock. I just woke up and went to the computer, guess my brain isn't quite up yet.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi Jessica-Jean
> 
> I'm sorry but I just can't get the hang of thinking in terms of 'cups' and 'sticks', I wonder what kind of cup and whether it has to be shaken down or packed tight. It all seems a bit vague, but you know how men are. I try to remember to give French measurements, although they're 'just numbers' to me, I don't relate to them. I have a balance pair of scales and set of imperial weights which were my great grandmother's and were made in the 1870s, so were a good investment.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Here are the US equivalents for oz. 1 stick of butter = 4 oz. Here in the states butter is sold in sticks which makes it convenient for cooking. Each stick is then labeled in increments of 1 tablespoon and each tablespoon = 1/2 oz. There are 8 tablespoons per stick hence 4 oz per stick. 2 oz = 1/4 cup of powder or liquid, 4 oz = 1/2 cup and 8 oz = 1 cup. All powders are measured level with the top of the cup except for brown sugar which is always packed. Not sure whether you have brown sugar so you can always substitute molasses for the brown sugar because brown sugar is actually molasses that has been processed to a powder form. Brown sugar is just a little sweeter than molasses because some of the liquid has been boiled out, but I prefer molasses to brown sugar. We in the states can also buy sorghum which is another natural sweetener similar to molasses but made from a grass that looks similar to corn instead of sugar cane.
We in the states are as confused with the equivalencies as are you our neighbors across the sea.


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! I was hoping someone would ask about caster sugar. Never heard of it called "caster sugar "


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful! When I lived in Santa Cruz, California I would open the upstairs bedroom window, reach out & pick a lemon. I have never gotten over my addiction to them. My hand will automatically reach out for anything lemony. I will try these first thing tomorrow.
You also reminded me of a favorite biscuit ~ a thyme tea biscuit. I haven't had one for a while so I will also dig that recipe out! You know your biscuits are not nearly as calorie-laden as our cookies don't you?
So thank you so much. I just love the little pleasures of life!
Sherry  
I wish you better health! You are a most interesting person!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > I have never heard of "castor" sugar but assume it's like granulated. If biscuits are those doughy things you put gravy on for breakfast, they aren't much to my liking. However, if they're cookies, my favorite are macadamian nut, (white) chocolate chip. Dipped in coffee (or tea) are yummy. Speaking of pain, I have been nursing a separated shoulder since Jan 3rd and still can't sleep on my right side. This is worse than plantar faciitis. Isn't aging an interesting experience? :?
> ...


The doughy things with the yukky gravy are inedible. The homemade baking powder buttermilk biscuits as made in the south are a different story. They are very light, with a tender crunchy exterior, and rolled by hand and dropped. Lots of people do roll and cut them too but the other method makes them lighter.

The method for making them is similar to pie crust. My grandma cut in the shortening with two knives, all the while admonishing her audience not to handle the dough too much at any stage or the biscuits would be ruined. She would take a spoonful of dough, plop it in her hand, do a quick circular motion and drop it on the baking sheet. She never measured anything and she made biscuits and/or cornbread everyday.

She made the best biscuits I have ever eaten. Light as a feather, and no one could match her biscuits. She always made a big batch so we'd have some leftover for breakfast. She would split them with a fork and toast them under the broiler Then we would spread them with butter and top with homemade blackberry jam or guava jelly. Absolutely delicious. I don't have her recipe as she never wrote any of them down, and I don't eat refridgerated or baking mix biscuits either. None come even remotely close.

No one in my family, neither my mother's nor my father's side ate biscuits and gravy, nor did we ever make white gravy. Gravy was always brown, served with meat, potatoes or rice, and was for dinner or supper, not breadfast.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Good evening Dave and everyone. I'm having my bed time drink with a fig roll - my favourite biscuit. I've had a busy week with builders, plasterers, plumbers and electricians here there and everywhere. I plan to have a quiet week end and do some baking. Hope everyone has a good week end. PurpleV


I'm wondering if this would be like fig newtons.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have been trying to get through all the tea party comments since 6:30 CST this morning. The internet has gone down on me twice here in the campground so I switched to my own WiFi service just to be able to enjoy all the recipes and comments. I did get a couple responses in before the internet went completely down and I had to dig out my WiFi card from the closet.
I am working on my 1st mug of tea (Good Hope Vanilla from the Republic of Tea). It is almost time to meet the ladies for coffee and donuts at social hour here in the campground. Yesterday I made Rhubarb Cake using the fresh rhubarb my sis gave me last weekend. I also frogged the sweater I started earlier this week because I finally had time to actually look at it and realize there was no way it would go around this belly. Starting over adding 2 more inches should do.
Well, need to get out of my robe and into my jeans and sweatshirt (it's cold and rainy here in Illinois) and hike up to the activity building. Have a good weekend all my friends on KP and Fireball Dave's tea party.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> Good morning all from Northern California, school is out, Summer has arrived (I think) Life is good. I work in School Food Service and no longer have children at home so the last day of school is always welcome, for me at least. My Granddaughter has been requesting Lemon cookies so will try your recipe Dave. One of my complaints as a cook has been that most American recipes go by volume rather than weight. One of my cooking teachers said that we should call recipes formulas. I agree, much more precise.


I agree with your cooking teacher. In England there was a clear distinction between the two until quite recently, no more than seventy years or so. The word 'recipe' denoting a list of ingredients which could be anything including metals in an alloy, chemicals in pharmaceuticals etc., as well as foods; a 'receipt' in cooking would be ingredients _plus_ instructions.

I have noticed the word 'recipe' is becoming the only word some people use, for whatever reason. However, English is a living language and subject to fashion, it will probaby all change again.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Dave, these sound yummy- is castor sugar very fine sugar? Love your egg cosies


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Me, too! And now I miss the chaos that was our home filled with our kids and their friends.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

krisab said:


> Thanks Dave, these sound yummy- is castor sugar very fine sugar? Love your egg cosies


 I should have read all 8 pages, question was answered. Can't wait to make these, thanks again!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I nust admit I find it easy to work in weights for solids and dry goods; fluid ounces and pints, for liquids. But of course, one has to be careful since an American pint is less than a British pint which contains 20 fluid ounces. British cooks have to be very careful with computerised metric conversions which frequently use US pints.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

We have 10X sugar here in Ga. It is finer then regular sugar. I buy it at Christmas time to make my husbands fav. Sour Cream Cookies. I got the recipie from his mom and according to his family I am the only one that can make them like she did.


----------



## krisab (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you for the info


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

grammatat said:


> Me, too! And now I miss the chaos that was our home filled with our kids and their friends.


My reply was in response to one that said they loved having thier kids and friends around because they knew where they were.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Good morning! It's just after 9:00 in Kansas on Saturday. Very cool morning. Yesterday we had a high of 92 and then the temperature fell 20 degrees and had hard rains overnight. I've gotten the kids off to work and I'm sitting here with my grandson beside me (telling me he's feeling neglected or filling his diaper one) with my cup of EARL Grey (store brand) and a couple of slices of raisin bread. Only going to allow myself till 9:30 on the computer, then off to wash dishes, mystery shop a local McDonalds and then my grandson and I are off to my Begonia club meeting where I will probably be loom knitting as I can do that and not have to think. Then, pick up one of the kids from work, run to the quilt store and pick up my block of the month, then 3 more mystery shops, run the kids to a karate demo (if the other one gets off on time) and then home to put in the shop reports. Hopefully then later, I'll get some time to knit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour. 

Over the years I've come to realise that a cup usually means 8oz and not to measure by volume because different ingredients are of different densities. Sticks of butter completely beat me, so I had to discard anything using the 'stick' as a measure. Before we semi-metricated, butter was sold in eight ounce blocks and the wrappers were sometimes marked in one ounce intervals, but now it's in 250g blocks and they aren't much use since I haven't yet converted to the French system.

I think I'd better not post any more until I'm confident I can convert accurately to the American system of weights and measures.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning all! It's going on 8:30 a.m. here, and I'm off to work shortly.  Ah well. We do like electricity and eating every day!  

Looks as if it might be "one of those days": searched everywhere this morning for a box of yarn and couldn't find it, only to realize *just now* that it's right under my nose! It's too hot to bake, but I'm copying recipes like mad to save for later, too. I'm currently working on a crochet project; the knitting stalled temporarily, but I have an idea brewing in the back of my mind for later. I hope you all have a fantastic day/weekend!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..


Sounds great! You can decorate them by piping a swirl of melted chocolate over them, that'll increase the mess!

Have fun
Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, and anyone else please don't be discouraged with measurements. There is a website, metricconversion.org where you can get a free calculator to download to your computer.

A stick of butter is: 1/4 of a pound.
4 ozs
8 tablespoons
1/2 cup

4ozs = 113.398 grams, 16ozs = 453.59

Hope this helps


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..


I agree with you completely. It's amazing how well it works for manners. I wrote a post to last week's tea party on my grandaughters first dress up tea party an how well they did and how proud they were.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> Has anyone tried alpaca wool, we visited a farm but didn't get any wool. Would love to know how it knits and what you make from it. Anyway will try and get back on later.


I love alpaca wool! It's super soft, and it's great for people who may be allergic to sheep's wool. You can make anything you'd make out of any other yarn, as far as I'm concerned. I've made shawls, hats, socks, fingerless gloves...etc. I think if you try it out, you'll enjoy the experience.


----------



## kaliz (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone! It's 10:30Am here in CT and I am still sitting here reading everything on KP. It has become a real problem, I don't get around to handwork of any kind!So I am far behind on all my projects. But it is such fun here and I always learn something. It's a rainy day and only 61 degrees after a week where the temps were in the high 90's. Of course that brought on a terrific storm and it looks like a small tornado went down my daughter's street, She still has no power (3rd day)But a neighbor had a tree fall on the house demolishing it and left the lady of the house and daughter trapped in the basement. CT is Not known for its tornados but we do get little ones from time to time that just pick a street and run down it before taking off. So a bit of cool rain isn't the worst that's for sure. Now I have to make myself work on one of these projects! Have a super day!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

OK, I broke away from the Tea PArty earlier, and did a little housekeeping. While Husband is washing the floors, I did laundry, straightened out the pantry, brushed the puppies' teeth, and windowsills. It is rainy and damp here, but that will not deter me from my trip downtown to the LYS where, in honor of Knit in Public day and the " fishawack Festival" ( local celebration of the town's incorporation) all of her orphan yarns in the basket are a "buck a ball"... Like I need mre for my stash, but last year, I got 10 skeins of Crofter DK for $10...can't beat that!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Wonderful! When I lived in Santa Cruz, California I would open the upstairs bedroom window, reach out & pick a lemon. I have never gotten over my addiction to them. My hand will automatically reach out for anything lemony. I will try these first thing tomorrow.
> You also reminded me of a favorite biscuit ~ a thyme tea biscuit. I haven't had one for a while so I will also dig that recipe out! You know your biscuits are not nearly as calorie-laden as our cookies don't you?
> So thank you so much. I just love the little pleasures of life!
> Sherry
> I wish you better health! You are a most interesting person!


will you please post the recipe for the thyme tea biscuit? Glenda


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
I must confess I am a 'lousy' cook and really don't enjoy cooking half as much as I do knitting. 
However, by reading all your recipes it not only make me want to try some of these recipes but my appetite is certainly whetted just reading them!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hey linda--where is the alpaca farm you are visiting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

oh, alpaca is devine. did some fingerless mitts in a lace weight for someone who still talks about them everytime I see her. we did a barter for her wonderful organic chickens and eggs.

Bernat does a wool/alpaca mix that is also quite nice and less pricey with some good colors.

The Peruvian women's collectives are doing a lot of alpaca yarns in various grades and mixes which are very nice, too.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning every one. Thanks for the sharing and caring. I have not tried any of the receipts yet but I plan to. I have been waiting for the rice pudding receipt, hope I did not miss it. I made some knitting needles for my eight year old grandaughter yesterday. She is just learning to knit and lives in another state so I wanted to give her a special encouragement.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

ole chook said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Caster sugar is Not granulated sugar and Not powdered sugar. It is half way between. If you take your granulated sugar put it in your blender/ food processor and pulse it 3-4 times you will end up with caster sugar. I learned this from a dear friend of mine from England.
> ...


In Michigan, caster sugar is sold as Baker's sugar and mine came in a half gallon box with a spout, like a quart of milk has. Problem is, they sold me three or four pounds when I needed half a cup. I would have preferred to buy a pound or so. Maybe next time, I'll just try the food processor trick. Then again, if canning and jam-making goes well this fall, I just might try making my own sugar from beets. How hard could it be? (Famous last words, I know).


----------



## sandrabeatrice (May 30, 2011)

maryanne said:


> maryanne's cookies aka nutricious delicious
> 
> Mix well in large bowl Yummy gonna make them
> 
> ...


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning, Morning, Morning

It is 8:35 a.m. here in not so sunny Southern California. Dave, Thanks for the Lemon Biscuit recipe. There is a lemon tree with loads of lemons in my backyard and I always try to use them.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, another of my up and down sleeping nights, ummm
this morn, hubby got out the steam cleaner and did the carpet, wow, looks new, smells great, i took Bailey the 13 yr old sheltie to vet for shots. full house, so needless to say bailey stayed in my arms, glad she weighs very little. now, i am hungry, as i only had some juice and pb on mini toasted oat cakes, we may take off for city 2 hrs away, might get to eat at the Olive Garden, yumm. also i will track down the elusive circular needles, size 6 and hopefully i can get the right lenght cable and start the dad gum hat. ok, will join in later, enjoy the tea party, i will have iced tea today


----------



## Mollyfollies (Apr 5, 2011)

What is caster sugar?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Good morning every one. Thanks for the sharing and caring. I have not tried any of the receipts yet but I plan to. I have been waiting for the rice pudding receipt, hope I did not miss it. I made some knitting needles for my eight year old grandaughter yesterday. She is just learning to knit and lives in another state so I wanted to give her a special encouragement.


Good morning all, I'm starting to wake up after two cups of coffee and now am having irish breakfast tea-loose leaf, which I found at my local co-op. I wanted to get my knit swap pkg out today, but I'm not done with part of it, so it will have to wait till Tuesday as the Post Office closes in ten minutes. Alas, such is life. I love the recipes on here, but let me suggest another fun stash of recipes if you're so inclined and use Facebook. There is a group called Blindly Dash, which suggests that cooking is just getting into the kitchen and conquering our fears. No Measurements allowed, they do make concessions for some baking, as it sometimes needs to be precise-though it looks like Purplev just might differ on that point. There are some pretty neat things posted there. And you'll find some of my non-cookbook stuff.

Paulette, How do you make knitting needles? What kind of wood do you use? Feel free to send me a Private message, I may have picked up a new hobby this morning...I really should be picking up other things though...


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone. All this talk of lemon bisquits and other goodies has got me thinking of last nights dinner party dessert, chocolate layer cake made with Helmans mayo! Yep I did say mayo, it makes the best cake! Weighing the options of bowl of cheerios vs piece of choc. Cake and coffee! Choices .....


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tonight I am making this: chicken breasts, cut in fourths, wrapped in a piece of turkey bacon and baked until tender and juicy. Yum! Some sauteed mushrooms, carrots, and pea pods with a little olive oil and soy sauce will go nicely with it, too.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Stampergrandma said:


> Good morning everyone. All this talk of lemon bisquits and other goodies has got me thinking of last nights dinner party dessert, chocolate layer cake made with Helmans mayo! Yep I did say mayo, it makes the best cake! Weighing the options of bowl of cheerios vs piece of choc. Cake and coffee! Choices .....


i vote for chocolate cake and coffee....if you add in protein, you'll have a complete breakfast;-), sort of...


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Greetings to you all. It is 9:30 am Sat. here in So. Cal. and overcast. Truely a June Gloom morning. the plumber is under the house, so hopefully I will have repaired pipes by the end of the day. Soooooo frustrating. I have checked the ponds, a nasty animal opened the container and ate most of my koi food. Better that than the waterlilies. I made Mexican tortilla soup last night for the week-end and plan on reading and doing a bit in the yard. Happy week-end everyone Sorienna are the fires coming close to you? mlk


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


Love the recipes. Computer non-literate question------how do I copy them on the computer and not have to hand write?? please help and where to copy them????.....mlk


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


Love the recipes. Computer non-literate question------how do I copy them on the computer and not have to hand write?? please help and where to copy them????.....mlk


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

toichingal said:


> Sorienna are the fires coming close to you? mlk


We are safe from the fire itself, though we generally get smoke in the evenings and it doesn't clear until morning. The sun is blood red as it's setting and everything smells like burnt grass... 
 We all have a layer of ash on our cars (and everything else outside, too). Health advisories remain in effect for people with respiratory issues. I really hope we get some rain out here soon and this thing gets extinguished!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

toichingal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> ...


easiest way is to click on reply quoting and when it comes up in the box delete all the text you do not need then right click and select all then right click again and save then open file where you want to store recipes and then right click and paste I think !


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Highlight what you want to copy, hit CTRL and the letter C at the same time, then open up your Word program on your computer. Click anywhere in a new document then hit CTRL and the letter v. There! you have copied and pasted using keyboard shortcuts. There are many ways to copy and paste. Just go to the help section of Word and it will tell you how.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Good afternoon all, it is almost 1:00 pm in Georgia (USA)and time to get on to other things. Have now finished all of the shawls I was making and will start on the next baby afghan later today. Once that is done, I can get on with some stashed projects and have some real knitting fun.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

It's 12 noon on Saturday here in MN. I have done my Saturday morning errands, have a load of clothes in the washer and am contemplating hot dogs for lunch. We have a graduation party to attend this afternoon and maybe I will get some time to knit on a toddler sweater I started last night. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

toichingal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> ...


What I do....is left click and highlight blue what I want to copy...then go to "edit" which is at the top of my screen (I use AOL), and hit copy....I then pretend like I'm going to write an email....put my cursor where I would begin to type msg, then go back up to edit and hit paste....the recipe will appear, then I hit print, then just canx the "email" .....sounds weird, but works for me


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the buscuit recipe Dave.making my mouth water! Love all things lemon!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My goodness you western folks. Those fires are a regular event for you. NE is under gloom, too, today but am happy in a way. Mid-90's for several days--way too early in the season for that kind of heat. Big rain and my garden got hit with something. My agrohomeopath tells me he is getting calls from all over the world in line between Japan and me with similar complaints. His diagnosis is radiation!!!! My heart sunk. Knew we have been getting radiated from that nuclear meltdown, but this brought it very close to home. Will try some remedies and hope they arrive before I lose everything. And then what about us?

My first broccoli heads are budding. I know I will be cooking with lots of seaweeds.

Sorienna, I would rather have my plumbing leaking!

Some fun planned for this evening--a Pleine Aire art auction. I feel for the artists who need to find a dry place to paint today. But the event should be fun with some good artwork up for sale. 

I need a new knitting project. My overload with garden woes, oppressive heat, mold problems, family concerns has dampened my creativity. I think I will find a very small crochet project to do--like a pair of earrings, someone else's pattern. Just anything to take my energy into something positive and relaxing.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> True, scones should be eaten just cool from the oven with strawberry or raspberry jam and cream. Or just heaps of butter (not margarine, yuk). As to cup measurement, it is 250 ml in metric. So 1 cup of SR flour is measured into the cup and gently compressed but not packed. I have never had any problems. Sugar kind of just is, so there is no need to pack or push or anything, just fill up a 250 ml cup measure. :thumbup:


I don't agree with "just cool". I want my stuff HOT from the oven. That includes apple pie and bread.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

scotslass said:


> It's called Powdered sugar over here, or 'confectioners powdered sugar' as it says on my bag
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...


Powdered sugar is not caster sugar. Powdered sugar (confectioners' sugar) has corn starch in it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > On the lemon theme, how about -
> ...


It is yummy and sometimes I put too much syrup on which makes it very sticky, but my family say the stickier the better. I'm sure you can adapt it for diabetics. Hope you like it. :thumbup:


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

MoMo said:


> It's only 7 am here, and all this talk of biscuits and cookies is making me want to start the day in a very bad way... They all sound so yummy!! Only thing, I have abandoned my Twinings Irish Breakfast tea several months ago in favor of a band I tasted at a meeting of my Woman's CLub.... anybody like PG Tips? I never had it here in the US before and I have been a tea drinker for more than 50 years It is wonderful for breakfast!!! and the little bags are so cute! THanks for the recipes! I love the tea party!


PG Tips is a good tea ... my mum sends me Tetley tea, she lives in Scotland so she sends about 6 or 7 boxes at a time. I have got a few people hooked on tea. I don't like the 'American' tea its too weak


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > purplev - what will your new addition be when it is finished?
> ...


Sorry I've just reread your question and it said what not when - what a bird brain I am. The new extension will be a new master bedroom with the old one becoming an en suite bathroom and walk in wardrobe with an extension to the lounge underneath, if that makes sense. Whic is probably doesn't as not much I say or write makes sense. Enjoy your week end. :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

past said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jessica-Jean
> ...


I think brown sugar is white sugar with some molasses added.


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you for clarifying how to make a substitute for castor sugar.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> 
> Over the years I've come to realise that a cup usually means 8oz and not to measure by volume because different ingredients are of different densities. Sticks of butter completely beat me, so I had to discard anything using the 'stick' as a measure. Before we semi-metricated, butter was sold in eight ounce blocks and the wrappers were sometimes marked in one ounce intervals, but now it's in 250g blocks and they aren't much use since I haven't yet converted to the French system.
> 
> I think I'd better not post any more until I'm confident I can convert accurately to the American system of weights and measures.


We have light and dark brown sugar, so I'm curious about what a third would be. Though my neighbors have brought dark brown back from ME because they say it is darker.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kaliz said:


> Good Morning Everyone! It's 10:30Am here in CT and I am still sitting here reading everything on KP. It has become a real problem, I don't get around to handwork of any kind!So I am far behind on all my projects. But it is such fun here and I always learn something. It's a rainy day and only 61 degrees after a week where the temps were in the high 90's. Of course that brought on a terrific storm and it looks like a small tornado went down my daughter's street, She still has no power (3rd day)But a neighbor had a tree fall on the house demolishing it and left the lady of the house and daughter trapped in the basement. CT is Not known for its tornados but we do get little ones from time to time that just pick a street and run down it before taking off. So a bit of cool rain isn't the worst that's for sure. Now I have to make myself work on one of these projects! Have a super day!


You might be talking about microbursts, that act like little tornadoes. We have some several years ago. It took down one tree on the street. But in the area enough trouble was caused that we were without power for several days. The state denied they were microbursts, apparently because that would have triggered eligibility for some aid. But those of us in the are had no doubt.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave and everyone. I'm having my bed time drink with a fig roll - my favourite biscuit. I've had a busy week with builders, plasterers, plumbers and electricians here there and everywhere. I plan to have a quiet week end and do some baking. Hope everyone has a good week end. PurpleV
> ...


Fig rolls are small oblong hard biscuits wrapped round soft fig puree. I don't know what fig newtons are.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Big rain and my garden got hit with something. My agrohomeopath tells me he is getting calls from all over the world in line between Japan and me with similar complaints. His diagnosis is radiation!!!!
> 
> I need a new knitting project. My overload with garden woes, oppressive heat, mold problems, family concerns has dampened my creativity. I think I will find a very small crochet project to do--like a pair of earrings, someone else's pattern. Just anything to take my energy into something positive and relaxing.


I haven't had a garden for years now...too little water (drought is one reason the fires are so bad this year). I'd forgotten about the radiation issue--that's probably why my parents are complaining their garden is "pitiful" this year...good heavens, no wonder we're all in such a funk! I've been between projects as well and really need to get off the duff and work on something. I started a crocheted swimsuit coverup but won't be able to go swimming, so I'm not really motivated. 

Jewelry is fun & quick, though, and my sister's birthday is coming up! That might be just the thing for both of us!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

PurpleV--send is photos of your remodel. I love looking at what others build. Had a few English folks for customers over the year. Always interesting to see how they would take traditional American housing, especially older period structures and manage to create English cottage style out of them. Loved their willingness to use color which many Americans were very shy to do--altho that has been changing over the past dozen yrs or so.
Actually, would much rather feast on those photos than desserts. Less fattening, too.


----------



## Pamieanne (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you for the recipe Dave - they sound delicious. I'm a big 'bicky' fan and miss HobNobs, Digestives, Rich Tea etc. etc. (I'm over the pond). Can't beat a nice pot of tea with biscuits. I've knitted my two girl's headbands with ribbon yarn and am pondering what to make next. Lots of options.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> 
> Over the years I've come to realise that a cup usually means 8oz and not to measure by volume because different ingredients are of different densities. Sticks of butter completely beat me, so I had to discard anything using the 'stick' as a measure. Before we semi-metricated, butter was sold in eight ounce blocks and the wrappers were sometimes marked in one ounce intervals, but now it's in 250g blocks and they aren't much use since I haven't yet converted to the French system.
> 
> I think I'd better not post any more until I'm confident I can convert accurately to the American system of weights and measures.


I was out the day we went metric!!!!! :roll:


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

I am having so much fun reading all this!!! Getting hungry!
Love to all Jane


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

A fig newton is a soft biscuit (cookie here in US) wrapped around a soft fig filling. It looks like they are baked in a long flat pan and then sliced. They are probably 2 inches by 3 inches - get out your conversion chart Purple V. That is 5 cm by almost 8 cm


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

I think I will try these tomorrow as I just bought some lemons. Sound yummy.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I have never heard of "castor" sugar but assume it's like granulated. If biscuits are those doughy things you put gravy on for breakfast, they aren't much to my liking. However, if they're cookies, my favorite are macadamian nut, (white) chocolate chip. Dipped in coffee (or tea) are yummy. Speaking of pain, I have been nursing a separated shoulder since Jan 3rd and still can't sleep on my right side. This is worse than plantar faciitis. Isn't aging an interesting experience? :?


Ooh! That shoulder must hurt! I dislocated my shoulder once while walking on rocks at low tide. They were still slimy from algae. It "popped" back into place by itself, but it hurt for a long time. Great way to spend a vacation, huh?


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

can't decide between the biscuits or the cake mmmm decisions, decisions lol! Jane


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> 
> In London, it's coming up to 11pm BST and 3pm in L.A., so it must be time for this weekend's Knitting Tea Party to start circling the globe.
> 
> ...


Ok Dave. You got me drooling with this one. Going to print it out & give it to my son. What is 'caster' sugar in the USA? Going to spend this week's tea party doing a guage swatch with the yarn for hubby's sweater & then starting said sweater. (See my pics post).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..


It's never too soon to teach them table manners. One of my grandsons, when he was a teenager, would wear a baseball cap during meals, even in restaurants. It drove me crazy, but it never bothered my husband or his parents. I guess that makes me a fuddy-duddy! :mrgreen:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> oh, alpaca is devine. did some fingerless mitts in a lace weight for someone who still talks about them everytime I see her. we did a barter for her wonderful organic chickens and eggs.
> 
> Bernat does a wool/alpaca mix that is also quite nice and less pricey with some good colors.
> 
> The Peruvian women's collectives are doing a lot of alpaca yarns in various grades and mixes which are very nice, too.


We visited an alpaca farm in Maine a couple of years ago. Their shop had the most beautiful handknitted gloves with a cable running out each finger. The price wasn't too bad, either. If the owner hadn't been so nasty, I might have bought them. I didn't know that folks who are allergic to wool can wear alpaca. The things you learn at tea parties!

:-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I didn't know that folks who are allergic to wool can wear alpaca. The things you learn at tea parties!
> 
> :-D


It was a thrilling discovery for me! OH, the colors...the softness! I love natural fibers but had pretty much given up on wool at all until I tried alpaca. Now it's my preferred fiber by far!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

toichingal said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening
> ...


This may not be the correct way, but I Copy and Paste them and mail them to myself because I don't have a printer hooked up to my laptop. Then I can go down to the PC and print them.

If you have a printer hooked up, just place your cursor on the first letter of the recipe, hold it down and scroll down until you've reached the end of the recipe, then click on File, Print, Selection and you can print immediately.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

I agree with the martini folk...anything 'cept grapefruit. But the question still remains.....are these gin or vodka martinis? I'm partial to the vodka. Also, the number/type of olives may affect the lemon cookies. Not sure....just have to make a taste test to be sure!
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that folks who are allergic to wool can wear alpaca. The things you learn at tea parties!
> ...


That's good to know! I've been wanting to make something soft and warm for my daughter like a cowl, but she says she's allergic to wool. She lives in North Pole, Alaska, and volunteers at the Christmas in Ice show at Christmas time. I have no idea how any of those people keep warm when the temps are 30 degrees F below zero or lower. She says, oh, Mom, we have a warm trailer we go into now and then. That's not for me!! Last year she asked my husband and me if we wanted to go up and help out because a couple of the volunteers had dropped out. No way!

:thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Alpaca is very warm, indeed, and yes, I have no problems at all when knitting with/wearing it. Sheep's wool makes me a bit itchy just feeling it at the store, and if I try to knit with it, I get a weird little rash on my hands (looks like a prickly heat rash).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT.....grilled cheese & tomato soup are up at the top of comfort foods. What a nice hubby.....enjoy him! Hope your toe heals quickly.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Dave, this looks yummy! Lemon is always good.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..
> ...


My adult sons do the same thing & it drives me crazy because they were taught better!! I guess I will join the fuddy-duddy club with you because I still insist the men in my life offer me their arm when we are walking together.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Speaking of eating chocolate cake for breakfast, here's a recipe for a rich chocolate concoction. It may be too "cloying" for Dave, though I'm sure your young friends would devour it.

Mississippi Mud Cake

1 c chopped pecans
1 c butter
1 (4-ounce) semisweet chocolate baking bar, chopped
2 c sugar
1 1/2 c all-purpose flour
1/2 c unsweetened cocoa
4 large eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
3/4 tsp salt
1 (10.5-ounce) bag miniature marshmallows
Chocolate Frosting

1. Place pecans in a single layer on a baking sheet.

2. Bake at 350F for 8 to 10 minutes or until toasted.

3. Microwave 1 c butter and semisweet chocolate in a large microwave-safe glass bowl at HIGH 1 minute or until melted and smooth, stirring every 30 seconds.

4. Whisk sugar and next 5 ingredients into chocolate mixture. Pour batter into a greased 15x10x1-inch jelly-roll pan.

5. Bake at 350F for 20 minutes. Remove from oven, and sprinkle evenly with miniature marshmallows; bake 8 to 10 more minutes or until golden brown. Drizzle warm cake with Chocolate Frosting (recipe follows), and sprinkle with toasted pecans.

Chocolate Frosting

1/2 c butter
1/3 c unsweetened cocoa
1/3 c milk
1 (16-ounce) package powdered sugar
1 tsp vanilla extract

Stir together first 3 ingredients in a medium saucepan over medium heat until butter is melted. Cook, stirring constantly, 2 minutes or until slightly thickened; remove from heat. Beat in powdered sugar and vanilla at medium-high speed with an electric mixer until smooth.

Source: Southern Living magazine


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Speaking of eating chocolate cake for breakfast, here's a recipe for a rich chocolate concoction. It may be too "cloying" for Dave, though I'm sure your young friends would devour it.
> 
> Mississippi Mud Cake
> 
> ...


NO! NO! NO! NO MISSISSIPPI MUD PIE!! Please don't put this temptation before me!! lolol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

annie h said:


> Hi Dave and all the gang its just after 11.00 am here on Saturday morning and of course it has been raining been doing quite a bit of that recently and it has turned cold we were only getting tempeeratures of 13o this week and its the month of June hopefully it will get better.
> 
> I have a wedding to attend next week, was in my LYS last week and picked up a pattern for a wee bag am going to have a try at it today be lovely for a wedding. Its a new yarn called Tango looks a bit like ribbon. Will try posting it when I get done
> 
> Anne


Anne, I'd love to see a picture of what you make with that yarn. I bought some ribbon yarn last summer and tried to work with it. I made a scarf, but it came out more twisted than I wanted. Let me know what you discover working with it.
Carol (IL)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > cathy47 said:
> ...


I used to tell that same grandson that because of his eating habits and manners (like the hat), he'd never be able to attract a girl friend, much less a wife. Well, guess what, he's married with a young daughter. He's also in the Navy so he probably gets to wear a hat all day. So he won!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

re: castor sugar - I believe it is referred to as bakers sugar here in the US--the "castor" part comes from the fact it is put into a shaker or castor. There are so many different sugars that not the average person would know about. For a short time I worked as a barista making fine espresso coffee for picky customers who requested certain kinds of sugar--really makes a difference in flavor. good question Doris


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

Sorry you broke your little toe, Doris T.!!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT.....grilled cheese & tomato soup are up at the top of comfort foods. What a nice hubby.....enjoy him! Hope your toe heals quickly.
> Carol (IL)


Yes, he's a keeper. He makes breakfast every morning, my choice. He only fixes dinner if I'm not feeling well, like the broken toe, but it helps. He did the grilled sandwiches on the stovetop grille instead of my little George Foreman grill which I use and they were a toasty brown - very different. He even does the dishes! Right now he's watering all my hanging plants and flowers. Sorry, ladies, you can't have him. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NO! NO! NO! NO MISSISSIPPI MUD PIE!! Please don't put this temptation before me!! lolol[/quote]

It's OK, it's CAKE not PIE!

:thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

gimmewords said:


> Sorry you broke your little toe, Doris T.!!!


Thanks, gimmewords. It only hurts when I try to bend it, so I have to walk flatfooted. Don't know what I'll do when I have to put a shoe on, though.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

maryanne said:


> Dave, and anyone else please don't be discouraged with measurements. There is a website, metricconversion.org where you can get a free calculator to download to your computer.
> 
> A stick of butter is: 1/4 of a pound.
> 4 ozs
> ...


That's what my nanna would have called a good dollop.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I just gained 10# reading the ingredients! referring to the famous Mississippi mud pie receipe


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> ...


I use lots of different types of sugar when I bake - here's some of them demerara sugar, soft brown sugar - both dark and light, muscovado sugar again dark and light, granulated golden and light, castor golden and light, vanilla sugar, lavendar sugar, molases and icing sugar. There's probably some more but I can remeber them off hand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have had plantar faciitis and rotater cuff injuries on several occasion. They are really slow healers. 2.5 yrs on the rotater cuff injury and the insurance co doesn't want to pay! 

Lucky your shoulder popped back in.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> PurpleV--send is photos of your remodel. I love looking at what others build. Had a few English folks for customers over the year. Always interesting to see how they would take traditional American housing, especially older period structures and manage to create English cottage style out of them. Loved their willingness to use color which many Americans were very shy to do--altho that has been changing over the past dozen yrs or so.
> Actually, would much rather feast on those photos than desserts. Less fattening, too.


I'll do that, we are making a photographic record of it as we go along. My husband is a retired quantity surveyor and he did the design for the extension.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon Everyone,from the New Jersey side of the Delaware River Valley.Now 3:30PM on what started out as a lovely weekend. It's been really hot here,(99*F Thursday) but has finally become more temperate. Now it's darkened, with rumblings of thunder in the distance. A nice shower will save me from the task of watering the gardens & containers.....fingers crossed. And as usual, FireballDave, the recipe sounds incredibly tempting for a rainy afternoon.Too bad the laundry is in need of attention, I've already had the final meet with next Saturday's bride (I do floral design), & we're being collected at 6:25pm for dinner with friends then dessert back here, so no time to bake.
Dave, I leave you with a wonderful thought from a very dear friend who fought a fantastic fight with ovarian cancer 3 years ago..."Growing older is just like being young.....only with more doctors' appointments !"
Just remember, your cheering section is as close as your computer.
Uh oh ....here's the lightening....ta-ta-for now.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> A fig newton is a soft biscuit (cookie here in US) wrapped around a soft fig filling. It looks like they are baked in a long flat pan and then sliced. They are probably 2 inches by 3 inches - get out your conversion chart Purple V. That is 5 cm by almost 8 cm


Sounds like a fig roll to me. Thanks


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

if the S. R. flour means self-rising, then baking soda or powder will need to be added to regular flour. You can find SR flour in the US but not as common.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> annie h said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave and all the gang its just after 11.00 am here on Saturday morning and of course it has been raining been doing quite a bit of that recently and it has turned cold we were only getting tempeeratures of 13o this week and its the month of June hopefully it will get better.
> ...


Carol, I bought some Incredible yarn and made a scarf, too. I realy don't like it, but I can't think of anyone to give it to. Is that what you used?


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I grew up in Northern New Jersey and miss the east coast. I have lived her in MN for 25 years, but as I tell people - you can take the girl out of Jersey, but you can't take Jersey out of the girl. 
I can't wait to try the recipes on here. My hubby is in the middle of chemo treatments and has a problem with taste so we will have to experiment to see what he likes.
Dave, hang in there through all your Dr. appts, etc. Have a fantastic week everyone!
Beth


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, have been messing with a lace pattern to see whether iIreally like it, but a customer has been on the phone 3x today. Feel so bad for him, but he is an hysterical sort and in total denial of his situation. I should be making therapists fees instead of what is paid to me! So have not gotten to the jewelry yet--just playing while I am on the phone.

And to be really annoying, I was finally going to get my head out the door and wouldn't you know it: one foot out and here comes the rain. So no garden today at all--big boohoo for me.

And yes, 'they' have succeeded in dumbing us down again by not giving real news coverage to the radiation issue. Woman at the farm market said her strawberries and snow peas have no sweetness this year--first time ever. She is an incredible grower, too. Couldn't believe that all these organic and biodynamic growers knew nothing about the radiation. One even said Japan? that is so far away. What does that have to do with us? Like air doesn't move across oceans and mountains, right. Duh!

Well, so nice to be able to chat with all you folks worldwide. Gives me hope for humanity


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> if the S. R. flour means self-rising, then baking soda or powder will need to be added to regular flour. You can find SR flour in the US but not as common.


I think self-rising flour is more popular in the South. I've been following Christy Jordan, a young cook from Alabama, and a lot of her recipes call for self-rising flour.

I'm fixing one of her recipes for dinner tonight and I hope we like it. If it's good, I'll share it. Dave, you might like it - it sounds Tex-Mex, with cooked chicken, green chilies (canned), taco seasoning, cilantro, sour cream, shredded sharp cheese, tortillas, french-fried onions and I can't remember the rest. Have to go print it from her blog.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I tend to think of self-rising flour as like cake mix in a box; it's not necessary but can be helpful sometimes. You can make it, too, by mixing in the other ingredients and store it. Some of my recipes call for different amounts of baking powder, salt, etc, though, so I tend to just use regular all purpose flour. In a pinch, one can also make baking powder from baking soda, cream of tartar, and cornstarch!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


My heavens, PurpleV, I didn't know there were that many kinds of sugar. I'll bet you turn out some great desserts.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Have any of you ever used beet sugar? I've been curious about that.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > if the S. R. flour means self-rising, then baking soda or powder will need to be added to regular flour. You can find SR flour in the US but not as common.
> ...


Self-raising flour has been popular in the UK for years. It's very fine and very white as well as having the raising agent in it. I've been using it for almost everything since the 1960s.

It does seem to make for light insubstantial sponges, cakes etc. I only use plain flour for sauces and where yeast is the raising agent. The raising agent does cause some people to suffer from indigestion unless it is in something that is baked, so I wouldn't use it for white sauce for example.

The Mexican dish sounds interesting, could you post a link to her blog?

Dave


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have used beet sugar - you might have too. It is just granulated sugar and some companies use it instead of cane sugar. I have a quick delicious recipe for 
Coconut Cream Cake
Prepare and bake in 13 by 9 pan - one yellow cake (mix or homemade, doesn't matter.

While cake is hot, poke with a fork in lots of places, and pour over the hot cake about 1&1/2 to 2 cups cream of Coconut.I find this in the section of the grocer where the drink mixers are.
when this is cool, cover with a thick coating of whipped cream or Cool Whip and then a thick coating of sweetened coconut.

any leftover cake has to be refrigerated.


----------



## Ezzie (May 8, 2011)

In the US it's just very finely ground sugar but not confectioners sugar.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I agree with the martini folk...anything 'cept grapefruit. But the question still remains.....are these gin or vodka martinis? I'm partial to the vodka. Also, the number/type of olives may affect the lemon cookies. Not sure....just have to make a taste test to be sure!
> Carol (IL)


I personally prefer vodkatinis made with _Absolut_ or _Finlandia_ vodka, approximately 40 parts vodka to one part extra-dry French vermouth. I keep everything, including the mixing rods, in the refrigerator and like mine served 'straight-up with a twist' in the morning, with an Olive from lunchtime onwards. I quite like a Gibsonesque pearl onion sometimes, but generally my preference is for olives.

It's all personal taste.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ah, so very personal and very satisfying--when it is done!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I nust admit I find it easy to work in weights for solids and dry goods; fluid ounces and pints, for liquids. But of course, one has to be careful since an American pint is less than a British pint which contains 20 fluid ounces. British cooks have to be very careful with computerised metric conversions which frequently use US pints.


Thank you. That explains an old measuring cup that I have in which a pint equated to 20 oz. I never realized that it was an imperial or British pint, just thought it was a mistake. Once again I have learned something of interest from you, Dave.

Ellie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jane a said:


> can't decide between the biscuits or the cake mmmm decisions, decisions lol! Jane


Both!


----------



## Koalatd57 (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hi Jessica-Jean
> 
> I'm sorry but I just can't get the hang of thinking in terms of 'cups' and 'sticks', I wonder what kind of cup and whether it has to be shaken down or packed tight. It all seems a bit vague, but you know how men are. I try to remember to give French measurements, although they're 'just numbers' to me, I don't relate to them. I have a balance pair of scales and set of imperial weights which were my great grandmother's and were made in the 1870s, so were a good investment.
> 
> ...


I prefer you giving oz. in recipes because pounds in US is equal to 16oz unless you are talking about metals then it is 12oz to a pound. My question is in England is everything measured as 12oz to a pound or is it different for food & liquids? Just curious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

yeh, i am partial to the vodka, too--leave everything else.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't like gin and vodka doesn't like me! How about a nice rum recipe? It IS Saturday night here soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Koalatd57 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jessica-Jean
> ...


Yes liquid measurement is different 20 fluid ounces to a pint. Dave will probably be able to explain why we have all these types of measurements. All I know is that a cricket pitch is a chain long (that's 22 feet), but it's 16 ounces to a pound not 12. Confusing or what! :roll:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

toichingal said:


> Love the recipes. Computer non-literate question------how do I copy them on the computer and not have to hand write?? please help and where to copy them????.....mlk


Signing up for one of the web-clippers like _Evernote_ works for me. You highlight the section of a web page you want to keep, then right click on the Evernote option and the article, photograph, or passage is cloud-stored in a separate note on your account. It can then be accessed anywhere via the web and edited and formatted however you wish before printing.

I have Evernote on my U3 usb smartdrive so I can run it on any windows pc, I just plug my drive into the machine. I like that it means I can edit patterns, designs, receipts, notes &c., to standard formats I find easy to use.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you Dave I'll be adding this to the biscuits I make for my little tea party with my grandson. We have been having tea parties since he was 4years old and he loves them. I find its the best way to teach table manners with children. He is now 6 and when he comes over he is in the kitchen getting ready to make biscuits for tea time. We get out different jams and all. It does get a bit messy but we have fun at it all..
> ...


You are NOT a fuddy-duddy. I still take charge of my husband's cap in a restaurant. Good manners tell.....and can open doors, etc. etc.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Koalatd57 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jessica-Jean
> ...


16 ounces to a pound for dry weights, except gold etc. Only difference is liquids where we have 20 fluid ounces to a pint (four x 5 fl oz gills), this means an eight pint gallon weighs ten pounds.

It can get tricky with things like preserves, where to make things like bramble jelly, one measures the extract in pints and uses one pound of sugar per pint. That is, one measures the liquid in fluid ounces, divides by five and multiplies by four to get the sugar quantity in dry weight ounces.

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

It's 2:17p.m. Pacific Time. My DH and I just got back from a walk on our interurban trail. I took my sock along and knit while we walked. That's as close to knit in public as I'm going to get today. I'm now going in to make Dave's Lemon Biscuits.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Radiation!!!! tamarque where are you?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> It's 2:17p.m. Pacific Time. My DH and I just got back from a walk on our interurban trail. I took my sock along and knit while we walked. That's as close to knit in public as I'm going to get today. I'm now going in to make Dave's Lemon Biscuits.


Well, I've worked my way through all your posts and now it's time for my bed time drink and fig roll. Night night everyone. Big Hugs


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have any of you ever used beet sugar? I've been curious about that.


I use it a lot of the time and it works pretty much the same, except I find cane sugar doesn't produce quite so much froth when prerserving. I suspect it's something to do with the refining process, but I've never been able to get a complete answer from any of my chemist friends.

They tend to dread my little questions that begin, "I was wondering whether...", ever since one of my vague enquiries ended up taking one friend two years of study to solve. He really didn't have to get quite so engrossed in it. What I think of as an entertaining little conundrum to doodle over when placed on 'hold' by a call-centre, others seem to view as an unexploded bomb they can hear ticking!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> They tend to dread my little questions that begin, "I was wondering whether...", ever since one of my vague enquiries ended up taking one friend two years of study to solve. He really didn't have to get quite so engrossed in it. What I think of as an entertaining little conundrum to doodle over when placed on 'hold' by a call-centre, others seem to view as an unexploded bomb they can hear ticking!


I can relate to both sides of that!  I was wondering if the carbohydrate count was different, too, as I'm always looking for "less" in that area. So many people in our area are developing diabetes...my daughter and I, though we don't have it, are becoming more and more conscious of how terrible overprocessed foods are. I haven't quite figured out how to make my own sugar just yet.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sounds like fig newtons to me. Then they started making them with different innards, raspberry and apricot I think. Though the outside is a cookie dough, but not hard.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like gin and vodka doesn't like me! How about a nice rum recipe? It IS Saturday night here soon.


I have a favourite version of _Grog_, fill a tall glass with ice add a large measure of white rum and an equal quantity of lime cordial, stir and drink slowly. Tastes great and protects one from scurvy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

yummy yummy yummy! It's after 5 ...somewhere in this tea party, I'm sure. Dave, you make vodkatinis like my husband does. In fact, we use a small spritzer to add the vermouth....that way you don't "over-do".

Carol (IL)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, that does sound luscious! I may have to try that one soon.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I thought demarara and muscovado were the same???


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> if the S. R. flour means self-rising, then baking soda or powder will need to be added to regular flour. You can find SR flour in the US but not as common.


I think sr is commonly used in the south, but not the north.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have any of you ever used beet sugar? I've been curious about that.


Beet sugar is the same as cane, really. But cane sometimes is thought to make better fudge and I suspect also it's used as a marketing asset.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Well it's 5:45pm here in Ga. Another HOT HOT HOT day. I spent the day running errands and have been home for almost an hour and haven't cooled off yet. It is looking like rain right now. I sure hope we get a soaker. I am going to knit some on my mid evil hats for the Halo folks. Hope to get them mailed out the end of next week.I will try to post pics of them some are really cute.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > They tend to dread my little questions that begin, "I was wondering whether...", ever since one of my vague enquiries ended up taking one friend two years of study to solve. He really didn't have to get quite so engrossed in it. What I think of as an entertaining little conundrum to doodle over when placed on 'hold' by a call-centre, others seem to view as an unexploded bomb they can hear ticking!
> ...


For something like hot tea, I've been using stevia. Recently I saw it in a liquid, and I'm very happy with being able to use that. I think it's more expensive than the boxes of packets, but it is much more convenient for me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > They tend to dread my little questions that begin, "I was wondering whether...", ever since one of my vague enquiries ended up taking one friend two years of study to solve. He really didn't have to get quite so engrossed in it. What I think of as an entertaining little conundrum to doodle over when placed on 'hold' by a call-centre, others seem to view as an unexploded bomb they can hear ticking!
> ...


The calorific content is the same, the trick is to use less so the sugar content per portion is reduced. My Mother was a diabetic, I adjusted and developed a number of dishes so they contained less sugar than so-called 'diabetic dishes'.

Cakes present the biggest problem, they just don't come out right unless sugar is in the appropriate proportion for the particular type. This presented a lot of difficulties during the war when sugar was severely rationed. Teatime treats like _Maid of Honour Tarts_ work well because only the sponge topping requires sugar. I came up with my own applecake variation that only uses two ounces of sugar and cuts into six to eight slices.

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes indeed Dave, Your vodkatinis soumd delicious. I never could drink gin but I do like very cold vodka with good olives.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I do use Splenda for baking with some success, though if a recipe has sugar as part of the "body" of the finished thing, it just doesn't work. I have some liquid Stevia that I'm still learning to use--wow, it's powerful!


----------



## smockinglady (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for the biscuit recipe Dave..can't wait to make them. It's 5:00 pm and 97 degrees outside in Central Texas where I live...Yuck! I'm upstairs in my sewing room with lovely classical music on my computer, pretending to be somewhere else..haha. Got a nice pot of Yorkshire Gold and gingersnaps and knitting on a heavy weight cable throw for my eldest daughter's Christmas present. Happy Times!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

smockinglady said:


> Thank you for the biscuit recipe Dave..can't wait to make them. It's 5:00 pm and 97 degrees outside in Central Texas where I live...Yuck! I'm upstairs in my sewing room with lovely classical music on my computer, pretending to be somewhere else..haha. Got a nice pot of Yorkshire Gold and gingersnaps and knitting on a heavy weight cable throw for my eldest daughter's Christmas present. Happy Times!


I have streaming radio on the computer 24 hrs/day from Minneapolis. What station do you use?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> yummy yummy yummy! It's after 5 ...somewhere in this tea party, I'm sure. Dave, you make vodkatinis like my husband does. In fact, we use a small spritzer to add the vermouth....that way you don't "over-do".
> 
> Carol (IL)


If you start with lots of hard ice cubes in a mixing glass, pour a capful of vermouth over the ice and stir for forty-five seconds, strain away the liquid, then pour ice-cold vodka over the ice and stir for a further forty-five seconds, the vodka will collect the vermouth that was left clinging to the surface of the ice and glass, the result will be approximately 40:1 when served.

The precise ratio, of course, varies depending upon the hardness and surface profile of the ice as well as the quality of the mixing rod and glass used, ambient temperature and humidity are other factors to ponder over your third attempt.

The good news is... the failures are usually drinkable!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


Here you go, Dave.

http://www.southernplate.com

The recipe I referred to is Microwave Chicken Tortilla Casserole. Her recipes are definitely not what you would call gourmet, but they all sound tasty.

Time for the Belmont Stakes, the third race of the Triple Crown.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I'm off to do afternoon things...have a great day/evening/night, everyone!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Doris, we do 'rustic' on race days. I actually prefer what comes under the heading of 'country food', I'm not into over-fussy dishes.


----------



## smockinglady (Mar 9, 2011)

It's itunes radio..All Baroque Music (1.FM TM) beautiful!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> yummy yummy yummy! It's after 5 ...somewhere in this tea party, I'm sure. Dave, you make vodkatinis like my husband does. In fact, we use a small spritzer to add the vermouth....that way you don't "over-do".
> 
> Carol (IL)


I've tried martinis and I needed vermouth to cook with something-can not remember what, I'm almost certain it was an Emeril recipe. I like the spritzer idea for the vermouth, I will have to try this in the future. Thanks.

And my boyfriend recommends Sobieski vodka. As for rum, well that goes in nearly anything, depending on what you like. I like a nice spiced rum in my soda, may have to try that one tonight.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

LOL I just told my son about these "cookies" and he wants some now


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening to all it is now 6:31pm here in FL. It took me nearly all day to get through the posts and now is time for me to fix dinner for Mom. So, since hubby decided to come over for the weekend I will miss most of the rest and have to play catch up on Monday. Love all of the receipts and will have to try some during the week for Mom, we love Lemon. Hope all will have enjoyable weekend. Am praying for rain for the fires to squelch them. Pour animals that also have been evicted from their homes. Thank you again for the tea party Dave. Always enjoy the posts and the receipts. Hugs to all


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

jane a said:


> can't decide between the biscuits or the cake mmmm decisions, decisions lol! Jane


I am on 1st cuppa of the morning and haven't had breakfast yet - LOL - now I want all these nice things instead of muesli


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> re: castor sugar - I believe it is referred to as bakers sugar here in the US--the "castor" part comes from the fact it is put into a shaker or castor. There are so many different sugars that not the average person would know about. For a short time I worked as a barista making fine espresso coffee for picky customers who requested certain kinds of sugar--really makes a difference in flavor. good question Doris


My son said it is confectioner's sugar.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Silly Me.
I posted on the wrong tea party...last weeks. LOL and I haven't even had a brew... well a sip of Blackberry Brandy over ice and a jigger of filtered water in a cold glass. But... I am bringing this great receipe that was posted in last weeks thread up front. Has anyone tried it from last week???????? Mary

zucchini/couragettes
If plump enough (but not big enough to be classed as 'marrows', they can be split lengthwise and some of the flesh removed to make space for chicken stuffing.
Be careful not to damage the peel, this will be necessary to hold it all together.
Put on a flat baking tray, with baking paper or a small amount of oil,and bake until ready to eat.
Make the stuffing to our own choice
Grosvenor,Australia


That's quite similar to stuffed marrows where we remove the seeds and fill the cavity with cooked minced beef in a rich gravy and top with a mixture of breadcrumbs and grated cheese then bake in the oven. Long been one of my favourites, but I like the idea of a chicken stuffing for large courgettes.
Dave
.
Now THIS sounds real good to me. I can't have the sweets but this sounds soooooo yummy. Serve with green beans almondine and a tawny port wine or dry white wine depending on the meat used. And use one of those great English biscuits please for after dinner with tea. Mary


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > re: castor sugar - I believe it is referred to as bakers sugar here in the US--the "castor" part comes from the fact it is put into a shaker or castor. There are so many different sugars that not the average person would know about. For a short time I worked as a barista making fine espresso coffee for picky customers who requested certain kinds of sugar--really makes a difference in flavor. good question Doris
> ...


_Baker's_ or _superfine_ sugar is still 'gritty' and crystals although it is slightly finer than _caster_. _Confectioner's_ and the even finer _icing_ grades of sugar are both powders and they have a very definite taste to them.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ole chook said:


> jane a said:
> 
> 
> > can't decide between the biscuits or the cake mmmm decisions, decisions lol! Jane
> ...


Buck's Fizz works well first thing in the morning!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


So am I correct in understanding that my son is right & he should use the confectioner's sugar in the recipe?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I use vermouth in lots of dishes, it goes particularly well with white fish, but pretty much any sauce or pudding that calls for white wine will taste better with vermouth, it's all the herbs that are infused in the drink. I tend to keep French for cocktails and use the Italian in cooking, unless I really need a particularly sharp flavour.

Dave


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter said:
> ...


I would use a baker's sugar in the recipe, or put regular sugar in the food processor and pulse 3 or 4 times. Confectioner's could work, but it's sweeter than intended and has corn starch added, I hear.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter said:
> ...


No. Just use regular.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> kneonknitter said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Icing and confectioner's taste much sweeter because they dissolve instantly. They are also very expensive and there are several anecdotes concerning their luxury status. You don't bake with them because they really do change the taste and texture, so your son is wrong. You'd be better using granulated and beating harder with the wooden spoon to cream it together with the butter.

I'm sorry I ever mentioned caster sugar!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Since most of us are into lemony things I have a refreshing but dangerous recipe for you all. I make it by the gallon but you can make it by the glass.

Lemon Drops
Makes 1 gallon
12-14 lemons, juiced (720ml)
1 bottle of Citron Vodka (one fifth or 75oml) (regular vodka may also be used)
1440 ml water ( a little over 6 cups or two bottles measured from the empty vodka bottle)
3 cups Baker's Sugar
Crushed ice
Shake & enjoy

*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar


Lemon Drops
makes one serving
1 lemon- squeeze into shaker
2 shots Citron Vodka (regular vodka may also be used)
4 shots water
4 Tablespoons Baker's Sugar
Crushed ice
Shake & enjoy

*Start with iced glasses rimmed with extra Baker's Sugar

Be careful it tastes just like lemonade but better!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > kneonknitter said:
> ...


lolol. Don't be sorry Dave. Look at the lively conversation you started!! Just as tho we were all sitting around the table drinking our tea & eating our Lemon Biscuits together.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Since most of us are into lemony things I have a refreshing but dangerous recipe for you all. I make it by the gallon but you can make it by the glass.
> 
> Lemon Drops
> Makes 1 gallon
> ...


OH MY!!! I LOVE fresh squeezed lemonade & can't imagine anything better...except for this recipe. Good thing I can't let alcohol past my lips lololol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Since most of us are into lemony things I have a refreshing but dangerous recipe for you all. I make it by the gallon but you can make it by the glass.
> 
> Lemon Drops
> Makes 1 gallon
> ...


I love this and do somthing similar, but with far less water, there's more than enough in the ice!


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

You are all making me fat reading these recipes sound divine ! I made a huge pot of winter veg soup and after reading about all the nice food I WILL make some scones to go with it. I was going to serve it with toast but it all sounds so delicious ... hot buttered scones... yum !


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

maryanne said:


> maryanne's cookies aka nutricious delicious
> 
> Mix well in large bowl
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Hope you all had a great week. It's a long weekend here in Australia (in NSW anyway), so I'm enjoying a relaxing Sunday with no work tomorrow.

Thanks to all those who've shared the yummy recipes -- I can't wait to bake them all!

Here's my favourite biscuit recipe (peanut butter and choc chip cookies), which is ridiculously easy, but be warned: they are incredibly addictive!
http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/13364/peanut+butter+chocolate+chip+cookies

When I first found the recipe, I thought there was a mistake in the recipe because there's no flour in it, so good for the gluten-intolerant.

Just making a batch now to take to my father-in-law who is in a retirement village -- he keeps them squirreled away in his room so he doesn't have to share!


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought I would join in of this weeks tea party. Just finished a dinner of barbaque pork ribs yummy, baked potatoes, and corn on the cob super yummy. It is a nice cool day in MI just right for celebrating Flag day as my little town does. I will have some down time before we head down to the elementary school for fireworks! My kids are very excited and praying it won't rain!!

I thought I would share my pumkin pancake recipie its not really a receipe as much as just adding canned pumpkin to pancakes as well as cinnimon. 

The syrup is 1 part maple syrup to 2 parts canned pumpkin and a bit of cinnimon. Supper yummy. 

the ladies at my church got together the other day and talked about feeding our families healthier foods especially those that have kids that won't eat fruits and veggies. I am happy to say that my kids eat them just fine and enjoy them. Since pumkin is classified as a "super food" I shared the pancakes with them. I got to taste lots of interesting food with different veggies hidden in them in the form of puree's. Some were good some not so much. Califlower puree in brownies yucky, but black beans was pretty good. Thanks for letting me join in.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like gin and vodka doesn't like me! How about a nice rum recipe? It IS Saturday night here soon.


I'm with you, Sorienna. My husband drinks gin martinis and I can't take the smell. But rum has a nice odor. What should we mix it with?


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorlenna, it sounds like you are more affected by the AZ fire than we are here in south NM. There is the possibility of rolling blackouts if the fire gets to certain power lines...no ash, but the sunsets are vivid. Your chicken supper sounds super - I'm on my way to your house :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

smockinglady said:


> Thank you for the biscuit recipe Dave..can't wait to make them. It's 5:00 pm and 97 degrees outside in Central Texas where I live...Yuck! I'm upstairs in my sewing room with lovely classical music on my computer, pretending to be somewhere else..haha. Got a nice pot of Yorkshire Gold and gingersnaps and knitting on a heavy weight cable throw for my eldest daughter's Christmas present. Happy Times!


Have you heard the latest? Gangs of teenagers have been hanging around the steps of a particular art gallery in the evening in D.C. and harassing passersby so they decided to play loud classical music hoping it would drive them away. The kids can't stand it. I think it's so funny! I guess they'd prefer rap. I like almost any kind of music except rap, but classical is so restful.


----------



## k9trainer (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope you guys are all enjoying your treats. I have been having problems with my pancreas and thus am very limited to what I eat. At least the doc thinks it is my pancreas will know more when blood test come back. It is usually a disease that happens to people who drink a lot of martini type drinks  which I don't, at all. Oh well. It is very cool hear in Green Bay 40 degrees different then a few days ago.

Gotta love mother natures sense of humor. 

Love to all,
Jean and the Boston terriorists.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Here in south-central Pennsylvania we are under a tornado watch. Look out Auntie Em, here we come!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

substitute raw, unfiltered honey for sugar. works fine, just use less liquid.

also you can use stevia which is an herb that is sweeter than cane sugar, so use very sparingly. there are NO CARBS in it. comes in liquid and powdered form. can be used for baking, coffee, or other things that want to be sweetened. much healthier than sugar.

N.M. does not have a monopoly on processed foods, diabetes prone diets. The American diet is a killer and is getting exported universally. Misery sure likes company


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> smockinglady said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the biscuit recipe Dave..can't wait to make them. It's 5:00 pm and 97 degrees outside in Central Texas where I live...Yuck! I'm upstairs in my sewing room with lovely classical music on my computer, pretending to be somewhere else..haha. Got a nice pot of Yorkshire Gold and gingersnaps and knitting on a heavy weight cable throw for my eldest daughter's Christmas present. Happy Times!
> ...


One or two places have experimented with classical music over here too, Baroque Chamber Music seems particularly effective.

There's a device that produces an irritating buzzing noise audible only to young people that keeps them away from shopping precincts. But using it had become controversial, working on their intense dislike of specific musical forms is no less effective, but harder to condemn as cruelty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is mystery shopping - mystery shop at mcdonalds?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it makes perfect sense purplev - thanks.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is mystery shopping - mystery shop at mcdonalds?
> 
> sam


Well, I guess the competition has to keep up with what McD's is serving and their prices. But it's a mystery to me, too.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is mystery shopping - mystery shop at mcdonalds?
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave,

Please don't ever stop sounding completely British. Talk about caster sugar and eggy soldiers, and write your recipes with weights. I'll buy a scale. That sounds better to me than those horrible gram conversions! 

I've enjoyed this weekend's party. It's like walking around at a mixer in a bar, catching bits of different conversations. All this without going out in the heat!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll remember that dave the next time i come down with scurvy - lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - we're going to have to have a copy of the maid of honor tarts - with a name like that they have to be good.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've always wondered why people want to ruin good gin and vodka with vermouth. i usually pass the bottle - still capped - in an unright position over the gin or vodka - sit it back on the shelf and then enjoy the martini.

sam


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I want some of Sandy's grown-up lemonade and some of CrazyCatLady's peanut butter chocolate chip cookies right now. This is the most dangerous web site I know. Knitting, sweets and alcoholic beverages...my idea of heaven. 

And yesterday I went on line and bought lots of on-sale Colinette yarn from a yarn store close-out on DBNY. Santa is coming to my house in June. Best of all, my husband didn't even ask what I spent. He simply noted that he was impressed that my 2011 goal of destashing and not buying more yarn lasted almost half the year. As long as I feed the man he is quite happy to live with my yarnoholism.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - we're going to have to have a copy of the maid of honor tarts - with a name like that they have to be good.
> 
> sam


When a friend and I went to Kew gardens, on our way home we found the famous bakery and took some maid of honor tarts back for supper. We found them quite disappointing and not something we would want to bother with again.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Just finished my blog post tonight and am wrapping up to do some more knitting on a pretty purple dishcloth. I enjoyed the debate of caster sugar, we'll all debate something anyways, I think its in our nature when we're not counting stitches. I will check back in tomorrow morning with my cup of tea. Have a good evening, all, 
Tanya


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds oh so delicious. It is nearly 10:30 PM here in Georgia and I am just now catching up on today's news. Spent a wonderful day with a friend watching her shop, having lunch out, and just catching each other up on our news. We had not seen each other in nearly a year so we had lots to discuss. I may give your biscuits a try for my DIL baby shower. Would they be good there? I think so.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Sitting here drinking chocolate milk and not feeling guilty either. Doctor told me I have low Vitamin D level and have to boost it. Even though I'm taking a (as in one) pill a week, I trust milk more. This is a sad day , my beloved greyhound, Alf died this morning. Turned out he not only had bladder cancer, but also had osteosarcoma. His right front leg broke near the shoulder. Not one to drink booze, I'll cry in my chocolate milk. So all who have a loved one be it dog, cat, person, give them a hug for me. They are precious gifts.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

LLKay said:


> Sitting here drinking chocolate milk and not feeling guilty either. Doctor told me I have low Vitamin D level and have to boost it. Even though I'm taking a (as in one) pill a week, I trust milk more. This is a sad day , my beloved greyhound, Alf died this morning. Turned out he not only had bladder cancer, but also had osteosarcoma. His right front leg broke near the shoulder. Not one to drink booze, I'll cry in my chocolate milk. So all who have a loved one be it dog, cat, person, give them a hug for me. They are precious gifts.


Oh LLKay how sad! I'm so sorry for your loss. You are absolutely right. Our special humans & fur kids are precious gifts & you don't have to be a millionaire to be rich when you have love in your life.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

llkay - my sympathies - i have lost six dogs and i still grieve - have their ashes in the cupboard to be mixed with my ashes when my time comes. they are the first thing i want to see wnerever i go.

sam


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

LLKay said:


> Sitting here drinking chocolate milk and not feeling guilty either. Doctor told me I have low Vitamin D level and have to boost it. Even though I'm taking a (as in one) pill a week, I trust milk more. This is a sad day , my beloved greyhound, Alf died this morning. Turned out he not only had bladder cancer, but also had osteosarcoma. His right front leg broke near the shoulder. Not one to drink booze, I'll cry in my chocolate milk. So all who have a loved one be it dog, cat, person, give them a hug for me. They are precious gifts.


I know how hard it is to lose a fur baby. He will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

The Rainbow Bridge
inspired by a Norse legend
By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over together.
© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

aljellie said:


> I want some of Sandy's grown-up lemonade and some of CrazyCatLady's peanut butter chocolate chip cookies right now. This is the most dangerous web site I know. Knitting, sweets and alcoholic beverages...my idea of heaven.
> 
> And yesterday I went on line and bought lots of on-sale Colinette yarn from a yarn store close-out on DBNY. Santa is coming to my house in June. Best of all, my husband didn't even ask what I spent. He simply noted that he was impressed that my 2011 goal of destashing and not buying more yarn lasted almost half the year. As long as I feed the man he is quite happy to live with my yarnoholism.


The best thing about my Lemon Drops is it doesn't taste like you're drinking alcohol! So if you don't normally have more than 1 or 2 drinks be careful it can sneak up on you real fast. When I mix it by the gallon I don't put ice in the mix I put the ice in the glasses. That way if you don't drink it all it keeps really well in the refrigerator for a long time.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
> Can someone tell me what castor sugar is? I would love to try your recipe.


Cant see that anyone has replied to you Debbie, \but castor sugar is white sugar that is much finer than ordinary sugar and is used in cakes etc.
Must have been someone Aussie -like me -or from UK who used this term.
We do not have "all purpose flour" here but assume it is what we call plain flour.
petal


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> 
> Over the years I've come to realise that a cup usually means 8oz and not to measure by volume because different ingredients are of different densities. Sticks of butter completely beat me, so I had to discard anything using the 'stick' as a measure. Before we semi-metricated, butter was sold in eight ounce blocks and the wrappers were sometimes marked in one ounce intervals, but now it's in 250g blocks and they aren't much use since I haven't yet converted to the French system.
> 
> I think I'd better not post any more until I'm confident I can convert accurately to the American system of weights and measures.


Stick of butter in the US = a quarter pound.

Please, don't stop posting your recipes. Even if I never prepare any, I'm sure others are, despite differences in measuring.

I haven't yet seen an answer to my question about your measurement of ounces/grams of

4 oz (125g) unsalted butter, softened
4 oz (125g) caster sugar
8 oz (250g) S.R. flour

Are they by weight? That is a quarter-pound of butter and sugar and a half-pound of flour? Or are they volume, as we usually measure in the US and Canada?

Of course, not yet having read through all 19 pages, the answer may already be posted. Sorry.

Spent the afternoon with seven other knitters celebrating WWKIP day. The place the organizer chose was a nice green space in the heart of downtown and central to the Francofolies festival ... but it was not in a heavily trafficked area. Next year I hope we'll have more public exposure.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

To LLKay...I am so sorry for your loss of such a dear companion. I have lost 3 cats + one dog in my lifetime and mourned each of them. But, I have always held close those fond memories, some quite humorous, which have lifted my spirits at times when I never expected that to happen. May you always remember your beloved pet with a smile.
Penny
2CatsinNJ


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Time is 1:30 pm Monday, another lost Monday!

A long gripe follows!

For some reasons, all 'public holidays' in Australia include Mondays. The only real Monday holiday is Easter Monday.

Sometimes a Monday is lost when there is a holiday for Christmas/Boxing, New Year, Anzac, or Australia Day (that last used to be Anniversary Day, 26 Jan., when the English flag was raised for the first time in Eastern Australia - in Sydney) 
Queen's Birthday honours George 1 whose birthday was too close to the earlier dates, so it is celebrated on the 2nd Mondahy of June.
A handy day because that also marks the official beginning of the ski season.
If the first-mentioned days fall at a weekend, the following Monday is added - the unionists didn't want to lose a day off if that day off occurred at the weekend.
So we have a holiday in October, called 8-hour day, apparently relating to the reduction of a working day TO 8 hours

The ;loss of a Monday is a nuisance for people who attend weekly courses. I teach knitting on Mondays and for this term we have only 7 days, not 9 - but one was taken off anyway because of Easter.

People in Victoria have a public holiday inNovember, because of a horse race!
Hairdressers in NSW also have this day off - maybe they have worked too hard in the previous days to get ready for the celebration.

Public Servants, including banks and insurance, get a Monday holiday in August.

Other states have holidays which we in NSW don't get, relating to 'Foundation Day' or something - having already taken off 26 January which really relates to NSW.

I don't know why these holidays can't happen onf Fridays.

So I have read as far as #19 of the posts so far.

A couple of other items arose - My friend in England had 4 babies on 2 dates; 23rd May on 2 succesive years, the twins on 24th May a few years later.

There has been attempt at playing classical music publicly to get rid of noisy young people, but I'm not sure how successful it was.

I have printed off Dave's Lemon biscuits and will try them soon.


Grosvenor, Lindfield, Australia


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

LLKay, so sorry for your loss. Know how you feel. We have two dogs (a male black lab and a female pit bull mix) and a male cat. My day isn't complete until they have all come to say good morning in each of their special ways. I call them my babies, since all the children are grown.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KiSu719 said:


> LLKay said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting here drinking chocolate milk and not feeling guilty either. Doctor told me I have low Vitamin D level and have to boost it. Even though I'm taking a (as in one) pill a week, I trust milk more. This is a sad day , my beloved greyhound, Alf died this morning. Turned out he not only had bladder cancer, but also had osteosarcoma. His right front leg broke near the shoulder. Not one to drink booze, I'll cry in my chocolate milk. So all who have a loved one be it dog, cat, person, give them a hug for me. They are precious gifts.
> ...


I love this poem. The Bodofskys' have said it all.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Time is 1:30 pm Monday, another lost Monday!
> 
> A long gripe follows!
> 
> ...


Margaret, here in the states, our government at some point, decided all of our Federal Holidays should be celebrated on Mondays, also. There are 4 holidays this doesn't not apply to...one is Veteran's Day & that is because our Veterans raised such a ruckus over it, the government conceded that the holiday will be the same date every year. The other 3 are Thanksgiving, Christmas & New Year.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

Margaret
Those in US may not know what a "gripe" is?
I know they dont know the word whingeing!
I agree with you but I totally disagree with making an extra holiday when it falls on a weekend every 6/7 years!
That is the date and there should not be more public holidays because it falls on a Saturday or Sunday.
We recently had I think Friday to Wednesday holidays -must have been Easter, or was it Saturday to Wednesday -cant even remember now -here in WA!


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

LLKay

So sorry to hear about your dog -it is so awful when a dog dies or has to be put to sleep.
I have a whippet so I now the lovely nature of the greyhound family.

Will you get another one straight away.
A lot of greyhounds here in Western Australia gets destroyed after a few years when they are no longer any good to race -very sad as they are such lovely creatures.
petal


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Llkay,so sorry to hear about your dear dog,here's a hug from me and my dog! Kathy


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your dog LLKay. Greyhounds are such gentle, intuitive dogs. Lovely elegant creatures who are sometimes treated very badly. I feel for you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> LLKay
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dog -it is so awful when a dog dies or has to be put to sleep.
> I have a whippet so I now the lovely nature of the greyhound family.
> ...


Petal, are there no greyhound rescue organizations in Western Australia? We have quite a few here. I have known quite a few people who got their greyhounds from these organizations & they make wonderful pets!! I wanted one but, I didn't think apartment living with 2 disabled people wasn't a good thing for a dog that needs to exercise & run every day.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hi Margaret, yep we had Good Friday, Easter Monday and ANZAC day all together and because Easter Monday and ANZAC day fell together we got an extra day! Then it was an RDO for the building industry so some people had the Wednesday as well!!! Nice going if you want to see your country go slowly and stupidly down the gurgler. Sorry is that a gripe or was I wingeing. Don't much care but I'm with you, if it falls on a weekend so what, you lose out on a day off.


----------



## gimmewords (May 13, 2011)

LLKay said:


> This is a sad day , my beloved greyhound, Alf died this morning. Turned out he not only had bladder cancer, but also had osteosarcoma. His right front leg broke near the shoulder. Not one to drink booze, I'll cry in my chocolate milk. So all who have a loved one be it dog, cat, person, give them a hug for me. They are precious gifts.


So sorry for your loss. They are such sweet precious gifts to us, to the world, and so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Time is 1:30 pm Monday, another lost Monday!
> 
> A long gripe follows!
> 
> ...


Yep Grosvenor, they play canned classical music outside shopping centres and around train and bus stations in some parts to discourage young kids from taking up all the space. Doubtful it will work if they have to catch a bus or train and anyway they are either louder than the music or just use their ipods so can't hear it anyway. Good idea. And hey, why not have a public holiday for a horse race. I can't stand Christmas and would prefer Melbourne Cup day than the torture of the before during and after Christmas mayhem that sends so many people to commit suicide.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Hey, I'm sorry everyone, I seem to be in a bad mood today. I think I will take myself off and knit until I improve. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave I just love when you share your reciepes, they are so yummy sounding :-D


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

sunnybutterfly said:


> grosvenor said:
> 
> 
> > Time is 1:30 pm Monday, another lost Monday!
> ...


Can't quite remember where it was, but somewhere they were experimenting with playing Barry Manilow music to dissuade local yokels from hooning at night. I bet that would send the rappers packing! It wouldn't stop me though -- I have a soft spot for Barry.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

(Sigh) I hate to be the downer in the crowd, but, after reading the first six pages and then the 14th and 15th, I have some agitated comments to make. First, if you see something you don't know about, read the previous comments to see if you get your answer. That will cut down the repeated questions and answers. Second, indicate to whom you are responding but don't copy what they said and put it in your response...just makes the reading tedious for the rest of us. Third....I don't think I had one, but I do love the receipts and appreciate the info about the recipes. If I make Dave's delicious-sounding-tasting-in-the-mind biscuits, I'll be glad to have the correct proportions.
I usually read this before going to bed, so my comments are usually hours past your inputs. Hope no one is too upset by what I said. I just think it will make this experience nicer not to have to wade through it all again and again.
I thought I made a great fruit salad until I read the one submitted that uses my favorite yoghurt in the land.
Hope you all have a wonderful Sunday/Monday with sun and decent temps and humidity.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> ...


Sorry Jessica-Jean, my answer wasn't as clear as it might have been. In the UK we measure dry goods and solids by weight on the scales, liquids we measure by volume using fluid ounces. With liquids I avoid using pints because a UK pint is 20 fluid ounces (568ml), not 16 as in America.

UK spoon measures are flat: teaspoon (tsp) is 5ml; dessertspoon (dsp) 10ml; and tablespoon (tbs) 15ml.

Traditional glass sizes used as measures in cooking, with approximate French metric equivalents) are: wine glass 4 fl oz (125ml); sherry glass 2 fl oz (60ml); spirit measure 1/6th gill (5/6 fl oz or approx. 25ml)

Not being the brightest, I have enough trouble switching between UK Imperial and French Metric measures on a daily basis; I'm afraid it's a bit too confusing for me to run three systems in parallel in my head, I know I'll start making calculational errors.

Dave


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

To AuntJMae
I also don't like seeing previous posts repeated ad nauseum, but didn't know who or what did this.
I thought it was something done automatically by the non-personal machine.
Is there some way of preventing it happening? Sometimes there are repeats of many posts leading up to the one in question.


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With regard to the 'music as deterrent' issue, it does work because it puts me off entering shops with blaring 'urban' music. One of my worst musical experiences was a doctor who stitched me up to a sitar soundtrack, it doesn't go well with feeling woozy from all the drugs. I put up with it on the basis that if it helped her concentrate, that was more important than my dislike of her music library!

I did stage an exhibition once which included a video with an excerpt from Handel, by the third day, everybody was calling it _water torture_, I've avoided canned music ever since!

Dave


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

debbieb said:


> Thanks, I think I can probably find it, it's not something that is generally carried in our grocery store, but our local bakery may have it. Wish I had a bisquit now, guess I will settle for a cup of tea while I check out the bag of yarn that I just brought home from my LYS.


I don't know if any answered you about the castor sugar.. but don't bother looking for it .. just use granulated sugar, our regular sugar and if you like.. you can zip it in a food processor for a couple of spins and then you will have castor sugar! It's just a finer grain of sugar than what we have in the USA.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> petal6014 said:
> 
> 
> > LLKay
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Demerara sugar has very large grains. In the UK a lot of people use it to sweeten their coffee, I use it in my boiled fruit cake recipe. Muscovado is a soft sugar and I use that in my Christmas cakes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning PurpleV, 

I'm a fan of demerara in my coffee, unless vanilla sugar is available, that's a marriage made in heaven!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> debbieb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, this is Debbie from Maryland, where it is now 7:10 pm.
> ...


You can also get golden castor sugar here in the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We get two or three varieties of brown sugar in the UK, each having their own distinct flavour.
> ...


Yes, these measurements are all by weight. Liquids are also in ounces but they are 20 fluid ounces to a pint. How confusing is that! Have a good day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thought I'd give you all my receipt for the water biscuits I make when I run out of cream crackers after the shops have closed, or if it's raining!

I'm afraid they do come in the 'unhealthy' column because they only work properly with bleached superfine white flour, self-raising tends to be lighter, unless you can get French flour.

*Chive Blister Biscuits*

4 oz (115g) S.R. Flour
heaped tablespoon dried chives
pinch salt
2 tbs water
1/2 oz (15g) unsalted butter

_Preheat oven to 400degF/200degC/Gas Regulo 6
Lightly grease baking sheet_

Mix together flour, chives and salt.

Gently heat water and butter in a small pan until the butter has just melted, pour this mixture into the dry ingredients and mix thoroughly to a smooth dough.

Roll out to 1/4" (1/2cm) thick and cut into 3" (7.5 cm) disks, arrange these on the baking sheet.

Bake for about 12-15 minutes until golden brown and crisp. They will puff up and form blisters during baking, making them light and crunchy, ideal for cheese.

Very simple, they also work with different herbs, I'm partial to dill to go with cream cheeses.
Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning everyone, it's raining here in Surrey, but it is much needed. Apparently five counties in the UK are officially recognized as drought areas.
Dave, I don't take sugar or milk in my coffee - I like it black and strong!
Just thought of another sugar - golden syrup - and here's a recipe using it.
Treacle tart - line a baking tin with short crust pastry - sprinkle the base with either 1) dessicated coconut 2)fresh breadcrumbs 3)fresh breadcrumbs mixed with some ground almonds - then pour over golden syrup and bake until the pastry is cooked. Very sweet and sticky, but delicious.
Off to move some more furniture ready for the plasterer again tomorrow. Have a good day everyone and catch you all later.


----------



## Burnout (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Dave, thanks for the recipe. I've made a date and walnut slice and also a victoria sandwich with the addition of grated orange peel and sandwiched with marmalade instead of the usual strawberry jam - yummy.

Does anyone know of a recipe for a chewy date/walnut slice, I used to have one but it got burnt with the rest of the house and now I can only seem to find more cakey ones. Look forward to hearing if anyone can help.

Thanks - Burnout


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LLkay--my sincere condolensces. Our animal companions are every bit part of our family as are the humans in our lives. I have lost a few, kitties, and it is always so hard. I still grieve and miss them. I did learn from my last departed that when it is their time, they are ready, but often try to stay on just for us. Such loyalty is so rare.

Right now, if your chocolate milk gives comfort, enjoy it. But take a good Vit D3 supplement and get sun on you. The milk wont provide anywhere's near enough and it is the wrong form of Vit d. You need a minimum 2500 i.u. daily, assuming your are not deficient.


----------



## petal6014 (May 5, 2011)

Burnout said:


> Hi Dave, thanks for the recipe. I've made a date and walnut slice and also a victoria sandwich with the addition of grated orange peel and sandwiched with marmalade instead of the usual strawberry jam - yummy.
> 
> Does anyone know of a recipe for a chewy date/walnut slice, I used to have one but it got burnt with the rest of the house and now I can only seem to find more cakey ones. Look forward to hearing if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks - Burnout


check out taste.com.au they have some really good recipes and they are Australian so you can understand everythikng!
I just made one using Lindt 70% chocolate -very yummy but didnt keep the recipe.
petal
Barragup
W.Australia


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I do concur with AuntJMae about referencing the person who made a point or raised a question. I do try to do this for exactly her reason of continuity and clarity of a thread. 

Her other point about people reading what was written before is also germaine particularly if I am reading several pages of posts. It makes me feel that people are not listening to others when I see exact repeats of points already made. But I do understand that when there are so many pages not everyone reads them all if jumping in at some later point.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Treacle tart with custard, every boy's favourite!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Treacle tart with custard, every boy's favourite!


Try it with Letchworth custard.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Now you're being naughty, we're just getting ready for a motorsport marathon watching three motorcycle races from Silverstone and the F1 from Montreal. Us simple lads are very easy to tempt with schoolboy delights!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

They sound yummy will have to bake some. Hope you are ok


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> ... I just might try making my own sugar from beets. How hard could it be? (Famous last words, I know).


Reading on Knitting Paradise is a learning experience, for sure!

So, I looked up the making of sugar from beets ... and learned that the beets used for sugar production are *NOT* the familiar, deep red, round vegetables we eat in the fall. Sugar beets are whitish and shaped more like a carrot than a ball! Who knew?!

The things a city dweller may never learn ... 
Thanks KP!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

scotslass said:


> ... my mum sends me Tetley tea, she lives in Scotland so she sends about 6 or 7 boxes at a time. I have got a few people hooked on tea. I don't like the 'American' tea its too weak


OK, maybe I've been living in Canada too long. Tetley Tea is NOT available in the US??? It is available in Canada and in Syria, too. Not in the States? Strange.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Alpaca is very warm, indeed, and yes, I have no problems at all when knitting with/wearing it. Sheep's wool makes me a bit itchy just feeling it at the store, and if I try to knit with it, I get a weird little rash on my hands (looks like a prickly heat rash).


For what it's worth, I used to get a rash every time I touched real wool ... until menopause. My allergic reaction has vanished! Now I can finally knit with and even wear WOOL! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Mystery shopping is where I go into an assigned location, act like a real customer and evaluate cleanliness, service etc. I put in a report with my findings and get paid. Sometimes, you get reimbursed for product you buy, other times, you have to return it. (Not food--you get reimbursed for that) Good way to earn some extra money and go places that I might not ordinarily go.


I want a job as a 'mystery shopper' ... in places that sell yarn!! :-D Reimbursed for buying yarn .... Well, I can dream, can't I??


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

joannem602 said:


> Good morning! 6:18 am and I'm up early to get ready for a busy day in the city today. I need to leave early for the soup kitchen because I will be mystery shopping the Greyhound bus terminal on my way there. I've done this one several times: very easy, very convenient. After lunch, time to shop!!! I have a LIST of greeting cards to get. Don't you love shopping for cards? I laugh out loud often...Need more yarn for the afghan, and some collage mats to get some photos organized. I covered the tedious errands during the week, so today I just get to have fun!


I am just getting ready to go to bed if you can believe it

We went out with our paranormal investigation group for dinner and a visit to a local cemetery . We had permission to enter. We got some evidence, and it was really cool. I tried to get some knitting in, but too much was going on. I think it really would be cool to knit in a beautiful cemetery during the day.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Would anybody like my recipe for shortbread? Randy loves it and has been asking me to make it soon. I'll be making my fruit salad recipe for my father in law next Sunday. Love that


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... In the UK we measure dry goods and solids by weight on the scales, liquids we measure by volume using fluid ounces. With liquids I avoid using pints because a UK pint is 20 fluid ounces (568ml), not 16 as in America.
> 
> UK spoon measures are flat: teaspoon (tsp) is 5ml; dessertspoon (dsp) 10ml; and tablespoon (tbs) 15ml.
> 
> ...


You're more than bright enough; don't put yourself down!

So, if I've understood, the ounces you mention for butter (a solid), sugar and flour (both dry goods) are mass/weight ounces, _not_ measuring cup/volume. That makes a whole lot of sense, but will necessitate the buying of kitchen scales for _most_ North American cooks. (I'll have to bring mine out of the wool room.) It'll be a good thing though. I'm sure the results in baked goods will be more reliable.

Thank you for clarifying that for me. It's hard for me to think in metric, even though it was introduced to me in 12th grade.

Here's a measuring story:
My mother, an engineer by training and not an inspired cook, bought her first steam iron and dutifully read the owner's manual. It read: "Pour one cup of water ..." She naturally went to the kitchen for a measuring cup, filled it to the one cup level, and _tried_ to follow the instructions. It didn't work. The iron couldn't hold a full eight ounces, only six. She wrote to the company to complain about the defective iron! 
The answer ... the blokes who made it and who calculated the volume of water to add were referring to ... a six-ounce coffee cup, not a measuring cup at all!!! Obvously, not a one of those guys had consulted with a woman who cooks and bakes. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Nite all see you on the other side of the day


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> ... I think it really would be cool to knit in a beautiful cemetery during the day.


When I was in boarding school (1957-60), the nuns used to take us on walks through the neighbouring cemetery. We were unimpressed and very unenthusiastic. That was then. 
Now ... if it weren't for the bugs, it _would_ be a nice quiet place to knit.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... the F1 from Montreal.


I was _wondering_ that you hadn't mentioned watching any races this weekend! Have you ever been to see one in person?

While we were sitting downtown knitting yesterday afternoon, we could hear the roaring of the cars during their practice and qualifing runs. We were wondering just _why_ people like to swarm to the track and spend millions of dollars ... just to get their hearing damaged! I'm sure you get a much better view on television (or, these days, computer) than crowded at the track, and you're hearing is protected, too.

The noise is hard to escape, even at a distance of several kilometers from the track. The mobs of people are enough to keep me away, never mind the admission fees, etc. I just don't get it.

Enjoy watching it!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

petal6014 said:


> Margaret
> Those in US may not know what a "gripe" is?
> I know they dont know the word whingeing!
> I agree with you but I totally disagree with making an extra holiday when it falls on a weekend every 6/7 years!
> ...


some of us know whingeing. And also gripe a lot, if it's the same kind of gripe.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

mjs, OK, I have to ask, What is 'whingeing"?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> mjs, OK, I have to ask, What is 'whingeing"?


*Etymology:* From Middle English whinsen, from Old English hwinsian (to whine)

*Verb:* whinge (third-person singular simple present whinges, present participle whinging or *whingeing*, simple past and past participle whinged)
1.(UK) To complain, especially in an annoying or persistent manner.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Gosh, I thought it was just slang. Still learning . . .


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you, Jessica-Jean. I think I got it from context, but wanted to be sure. I use the word whining to mean the same thing, especially as it pertains to children.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

How interesting that you get a long weekend for the Queen's birthday and we in the UK don't.

We have to find some reason to have a public holiday. We can't have a Bank Holiday for no reason- but we must have our holidays. Even if it actually nearly two weeks after her birthday. Actually it is the birthday of a previous monarch (or near it, probably why NZ had it last weekend).

On recipes can anyone tell me how butter is in a stick? I look at recipes from the US sometimes and it says stick of butter. Which for us is useless. After all sticks can be long or short , thick or thin. Is butter sold in 'sticks'?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As this says caster sugar is especially useful in meringues and cold liquids. Not so important in biscuits etc and so you could use granulated suagr- until recently very few recipes called for coster sugar, it is a new thing. So I still use granualated for biscuits etc.



Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > debbieb said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> On recipes can anyone tell me how butter is in a stick? I look at recipes from the US sometimes and it says stick of butter. Which for us is useless. After all sticks can be long or short , thick or thin. Is butter sold in 'sticks'?


In the US (not so much in Canada), butter is packaged in one pound quantities and each package contains four 'sticks'; therefore, each stick = one quarter of a pound.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave. Just going to make for Sunday afternoon tea.
Haven't got a lemon today so will substitute lemon "extract" and will probably use Brown or Golden Caster Sugar. Hope it turns out OK. Thanks Carol (UK)


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Maelide...I would like your shortbread recipe to compare with the very simple one my MIL from Scotland gave me. Knitting in a cemetery with all the resting souls would be delightfully calming. BTW will post the Dr. Who scarf with a monkey I'm just finishing.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Hi Dave,
> I shall be late for tea tomorrow.
> I am going to visit an alpaca farm about 2 hours drive from here. Just to celebrate National Knit In Public Day.
> Would rather be with all of you enjoying all those yummy homemade treats.
> ...


Hi Linda, 
Where is the alpaca farm? I live in MA near Providence, RI & would love to go. Thanks, Paula


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

There are some advantages of menopause. My only sign has been an improvement in the frequency of migraines. Well at least that was what I would had said until two weeks ago when I began an 11 day one- fortunately they are not deblitating, just restricting. But it had been 10 months, so if I can go as long again I complain too much.

For what it's worth, I used to get a rash every time I touched real wool ... until menopause. My allergic reaction has vanished! Now I can finally knit with and even wear WOOL! :-D[/quote]

I put the quotes in so that others know what I am referring to- but I do normally edit them and only leave in what seems needed to make my comment clear. I find a comment which is clearly related to a previous one to be frustrating if I had no way of knowing which it relates to. And with many of us following all the links we can't remember what someone else said so a reference to their name is not much help- especially on a long post like this. And it is easier to scroll past a quote than to try to scroll through pages to find out what someone is talking about.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

DorisT said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > annie h said:
> ...


What I have is a Colinette yarn (cotton & rayon) made in Wales. It's beautiful on the spool, but knits up differently. It wasn't cheap, either!

If you have yarn you need to dispose of, elementary teachers are often happy to get some. Yarn is useful in the classroom in many ways. When if retired a couple of years ago, I bequeathed my stach to another teacher. Then I returned to knitting after decades of absence....now I am having to rebuild my stash! It's fun.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> cmaliza said:
> 
> 
> > yummy yummy yummy! It's after 5 ...somewhere in this tea party, I'm sure. Dave, you make vodkatinis like my husband does. In fact, we use a small spritzer to add the vermouth....that way you don't "over-do".
> ...


"Abolute"ly! Experiment - experiment - experiment. Always in pursuit of the perfect martini! And one must always taste test. Fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> LLkay--my sincere condolensces. Our animal companions are every bit part of our family as are the humans in our lives. I have lost a few, kitties, and it is always so hard. I still grieve and miss them. I did learn from my last departed that when it is their time, they are ready, but often try to stay on just for us. Such loyalty is so rare.
> 
> Right now, if your chocolate milk gives comfort, enjoy it. But take a good Vit D3 supplement and get sun on you. The milk wont provide anywhere's near enough and it is the wrong form of Vit d. You need a minimum 2500 i.u. daily, assuming your are not deficient.


I think vitamin D has made a huge difference to me. Turns out to maintain mine I need about 5000 IU daily. But that is quite unusual. So what else is new.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > ... my mum sends me Tetley tea, she lives in Scotland so she sends about 6 or 7 boxes at a time. I have got a few people hooked on tea. I don't like the 'American' tea its too weak
> ...


Tetley tea thebig one here along with Lipton I suppose. And PG tips pretty available. But I use loose tea and go to Williamsport to get Twinings. A colleague brings my neighbors FM royal blend when she goes to England.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

siouxann said:


> mjs, OK, I have to ask, What is 'whingeing"?


I would say it is complaining, especially in a whining kind of way, and probably about something that does not matter much. Some English person may know better. Not too long ago a friend from VA and I were talking about the meaning of this since we both love to read English stories.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I use vermouth in lots of dishes, it goes particularly well with white fish, but pretty much any sauce or pudding that calls for white wine will taste better with vermouth, it's all the herbs that are infused in the drink. I tend to keep French for cocktails and use the Italian in cooking, unless I really need a particularly sharp flavour.
> 
> Dave


My SIL has a recipe for "drunken potatoes" that uses vermouth. They are right tasty! Chop onion & bacon. Fry until brown. Add thickly sliced potatoes. Stir a bit, then pour in Sweet vermouth, salt & pepper. Cover and cook on low until potatoes are done. It's a vague recipe; one has to use one's best "judgment". It's very yummy!
Carol (IL)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> As this says caster sugar is especially useful in meringues and cold liquids. Not so important in biscuits etc and so you could use granulated suagr- until recently very few recipes called for coster sugar, it is a new thing. So I still use granualated for biscuits etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see a few recipes using castor sugar from purists, but know that it is not a terribly big deal, especially for everyday cooking.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > mjs, OK, I have to ask, What is 'whingeing"?
> ...


When I worked for the Federal government and somene would whine, we'd ask them if they wanted cheese and crackers with that.

There must have been a change in the weather somewhere, we seem to have a lot of whiners at this weekend's tea party. It's such a change from the pleasant ones we've had in the past.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> There are some advantages of menopause. My only sign has been an improvement in the frequency of migraines. Well at least that was what I would had said until two weeks ago when I began an 11 day one- fortunately they are not deblitating, just restricting. But it had been 10 months, so if I can go as long again I complain too much.
> 
> For what it's worth, I used to get a rash every time I touched real wool ... until menopause. My allergic reaction has vanished! Now I can finally knit with and even wear WOOL! :-D


I put the quotes in so that others know what I am referring to- but I do normally edit them and only leave in what seems needed to make my comment clear. I find a comment which is clearly related to a previous one to be frustrating if I had no way of knowing which it relates to. And with many of us following all the links we can't remember what someone else said so a reference to their name is not much help- especially on a long post like this. And it is easier to scroll past a quote than to try to scroll through pages to find out what someone is talking about.[/quote]

Just to be sure - are you certain that you have migraines and not persistent low blood sugar from something like aspirin or stress? As far as I can tell from having the latter, the symptoms are very similar and I know others with that experience also.


----------



## maggiemagee (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone, my name is Maggie and I have just joined a couple of weeks ago, I am from Melbourne Australia, it has just gone midnight here and our winter started 12 days ago and it is very cold tonight.

Hi Dave, I cannot wait to try your biscuits, they sound like they are really yummy, I shall make some tomorrow (rather today). I have a wonderful recipe for Anzac Biscuits,they are made out of Oats, Cocoanut, Flour, Golden Syrup (or Honey) Brown Sugar etc etc. would anyone like the recipe? if so I shall do it tomorrow the 13th that is,they are lovely biscuits that were made in the war for and sent to Aussie soldiers over seas. Must go to bed now, bye all.

Maggie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > cmaliza said:
> ...


It is quite startling to find out that something may look different knitted than in the skein. Sometimes there is a beautiful skein that knitted just looks blah. And sometimes a not-too-terribly-attractive skein is a gorgeous knit. I've found it's a good idea to knit a swatch if you are designing something. I recently changed my mind after doing this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

maggiemagee said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Maggie and I have just joined a couple of weeks ago, I am from Melbourne Australia, it has just gone midnight here and our winter started 12 days ago and it is very cold tonight.
> 
> Hi Dave, I cannot wait to try your biscuits, they sound like they are really yummy, I shall make some tomorrow (rather today). I have a wonderful recipe for Anzac Biscuits,they are made out of Oats, Cocoanut, Flour, Golden Syrup (or Honey) Brown Sugar etc etc. would anyone like the recipe? if so I shall do it tomorrow the 13th that is,they are lovely biscuits that were made in the war for and sent to Aussie soldiers over seas. Must go to bed now, bye all.
> 
> Maggie


I would love to have the recipe. It sounds yummy.


----------



## Paulaff (Mar 9, 2011)

Maggie,
I would love the recipe, too! Thanks. : )


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> There are some advantages of menopause. My only sign has been an improvement in the frequency of migraines. Well at least that was what I would had said until two weeks ago when I began an 11 day one- fortunately they are not deblitating, just restricting. But it had been 10 months, so if I can go as long again I complain too much.
> 
> For what it's worth, I used to get a rash every time I touched real wool ... until menopause. My allergic reaction has vanished! Now I can finally knit with and even wear WOOL! :-D


I put the quotes in so that others know what I am referring to- but I do normally edit them and only leave in what seems needed to make my comment clear. I find a comment which is clearly related to a previous one to be frustrating if I had no way of knowing which it relates to. And with many of us following all the links we can't remember what someone else said so a reference to their name is not much help- especially on a long post like this. And it is easier to scroll past a quote than to try to scroll through pages to find out what someone is talking about.[/quote]

Darowil, I agree......we sometimes need the reference to understand the reply. I just scroll down using a mouse with a roller. It goes quickly. Speed reading!
Carol (IL)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And if you are using sugar from sugar beets in the US, the GMO sugar beet has not illegally made permissable. Sugar has been linked to all inflammatory conditions in the body which is bad enough. Now, GMO sugar beets can be infiltrated into our diet along with the GMO HFCS. May taste good but it will be a bigger killer.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Good morning, one and all, I come to you with my tea mug full and sinfully stole my poor James extra no-bake cookie for breakfast, now I better make some real breakfast so I don't get too crazy today;-). I understand about the quotes, and to be honest, the ones where they quote five threads at once get very hard to follow-it would be helpful to edit those, but at the same time, to each their own, I'm not quoting or referencing anyone's info, as my attention is too scattered. I also understand about the question being asked five or six times, but if I came in the door and had twenty minutes to check in and catch up, no way can I read through 20 pages of stuff, so if something in one or two pages catches my attention, I'm going to ask about it. I guess my suggestion here is, consider that other people do not attend the tea party the same way you do. I used to weld, and now I knit. The joke was, and I'm sure it'd apply to knitters, put 1,000 different welders in 1,000 different welding booths and you will get 1,000 different welds! Now, my tea and I are going to finish up on the net, cook a wonderful brunch or something like it and have a nice day. 
Tanya


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning every one. Thanks for the sharing and caring. I have not tried any of the receipts yet but I plan to. I have been waiting for the rice pudding receipt, hope I did not miss it. I made some knitting needles for my eight year old grandaughter yesterday. She is just learning to knit and lives in another state so I wanted to give her a special encouragement.
> ...


I go to stores like Home Depot and I carry my guage with the needle sizes on it. I buy dowels and measure them to see what needle size the are. I cut them into desired lengths,and sharpen them with a pencil sharpner. I found the perfect caps for the needles at joann fabrics. You can stain them and wax them and they are ready to use,

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe, Dave. I'll be having our Knit Club end-of-school Tea Party in two weeks, and I think I'll make these. It will be fun to tell the girls that the recipe came from London.

I read somewhere that castor sugar can be made from granulated sugar in a food processor. Just pulse the sugar until it is fine but not powdery. 

Thanks again.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I go to stores like Home Depot and I carry my guage with the needle sizes on it. I buy dowels and measure them to see what needle size the are. I cut them into desired lengths,and sharpen them with a pencil sharpner. I found the perfect caps for the needles at joann fabrics. You can stain them and wax them and they are ready to use,

:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Thanks, Paulette, I just might be trying this soon. I'm also wondering if I could find tubing to make circular needles...this could get very interesting!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave...don't you dare disappear from our lives over translations & conversions. My goodness, what's a smidge here or there between friends? If our American finished product isn't what it should be after converting the recipe from your British original recipe, I'm sure you wouldn't mind a whipping with a very soft & luxurious piece of yarn. You just stay right where you are mister!!


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

OMG! I can feel that on my hips just reading the recipe!
LOL! Jane


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Good afternoon Dave,
It is 12.02 Pm in New York and 5.02pm in London, isn't it?
Although I am one day later to thank you for the lemon cookies recipe, I want to tell you that they are already baking . I am married to a British (from Warwick) therefore, I know that tea time is very important to all of you. This afternoon, I will have my Taylor of Harrogate
Bergamot tea enjoying your cookies.
What I like the most about this site is that it is a large community of people who teach, share and inspire all those who need help not only about knitting but about anything. 
Send more recipes, Ok? I love to cook.
Regards from New York City.
Grant


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplev - what do you mean by a soft sugar?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maelinde - i'll be waiting to see your recipe for shortbread to add it to my stash of recipes from kp.

sam


----------



## jane a (Feb 13, 2011)

oh yum! Shortbread is my favorite!! I'll be waiting too Jane


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daworil - in the states butter can come in four sticks to the pou nd (16oz). each stick is half a cup (4oz). the paper wrapping the sticks has measurements on it for tsp so you can cut the butter if you want less than half a cup.

sam


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

jane a said:


> oh yum! Shortbread is my favorite!! I'll be waiting too Jane


Oh my! You do know that knitting is calorie free & shortbread is not? Oh well, what's a few calories among friends? I also await the recipe. Looks like I will be up to my eyebrows in Lemon Biscuits & Shortbread. lolol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's nearly afternoon already on Sunday here, and I've just finished two cups of coffee while catching up! My goodness, what a wonderful international community we have here! Let's see if I can get in all the replies... tamarque, I continue experimenting with sweeteners! When I refer to the diabetes prone diets, yes, it's certainly true that the entire American diet is unhealthy in general. In our area, the rate seems to be much higher, since we have so many indigenous groups; they, unlike those of European descent, don't have as much ability to process sugar, as it was not a part of their evolutionary diet...I learned a lot about this when my SO (who is of indigenous descent) was diagnosed. And of course, most of us in the U.S. eat far too much sugar as it is, whether we can process it or not. I grew up on a farm with an incredible bounty of fresh garden veggies, fresh fruit we could eat right off the tree, and we even raised our own meat for quite a few years. Oh, I was spoiled for excellent food, and now I have a hard time finding good things for us to eat. But I persevere!

Ragdoll, we drove across the city last night to visit friends, and it was like driving through fog! The smoke got thicker the further west we went, but this morning, it's cleared out again as the winds changed. Our supper was super! I've made that bacon-wrapped chicken several times, and we never have leftovers. 

LLKay, I am saddened to hear about Alf. We lost our mini doxie last year and have debated when to get another dog. It's so hard, but remember all the joy he brought you! Even as sad as I was to lose our little guy, I wouldn't have missed out on having him with us.

AuntJMae, when I come across a term I don't know, I google! O Great Google has helped me a lot with terms from other countries, and as a student of language, I really enjoy the process of finding things on my own. I've noticed that this repetition happens on other threads as well, and I've been guilty of asking/posting on something that's already been answered in the past myself (and embarrassed to have done it), so now I try to read through an entire thread before I post. It's an exercise in patience sometimes, but that's good for me!

tamarque and AuntJMae, I hope I've referenced everyone enough here! 

Jessica-Jean, very interesting point about menopause! It will be interesting to see whether it has the same effect when my time comes. 

Maelide, on the idea of knitting in a cemetery, I think it would be quite relaxing. I used to live next door to a cemetery, and whenever anyone asked me if it was "creepy" (though I never understood why anyone would think so...), I'd say, "Oh, no, they are the best neighbors ever--they're quiet and don't bother anyone!" :XD:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

"Paulette, How do you make knitting needles? What kind of wood do you use? Feel free to send me a Private message, I may have picked up a new hobby this morning...I really should be picking up other things though...[/quote]

I go to stores like Home Depot and I carry my guage with the needle sizes on it. I buy dowels and measure them to see what needle size the are. I cut them into desired lengths,and sharpen them with a pencil sharpner. I found the perfect caps for the needles at joann fabrics. You can stain them and wax them and they are ready to use,

:thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

As Dave would say, that's brill. I've heard of sharpening dowels with a pencil sharpener, but hadn't thought of using the gauge to measure the dowels. Are there enough sizes of dowels to come up with a compete set of needles? What a perfect way to make them for a new knitter. If one or two are lost, they're not losing a big investment. What are the caps you referred to?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I go to stores like Home Depot and I carry my gauge with the needle sizes on it. I buy dowels and measure them to see what needle size the are. I cut them into desired lengths,and sharpen them with a pencil sharpener. I found the perfect caps for the needles at joann fabrics. You can stain them and wax them and they are ready to use,
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Paulette, I just might be trying this soon. I'm also wondering if I could find tubing to make circular needles...this could get very interesting![/quote]

I do this all the time in fact I make them for my students at school as well as myself. No need to stain and wax them once they are sanded smooth the more you use them the yarn polishes them quite nicely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Are there enough sizes of dowels to come up with a compete set of needles? What a perfect way to make them for a new knitter. If one or two are lost, they're not losing a big investment. What are the caps you referred to?


In a book called _Kids Knitting_, the authors show how to make needles. I put either a bead or make a cap out of clay on the ends for stops, though I knew one lady who simply put a rubber band round & round the bottom for a stop. Someone posted this a couple of days ago, too: http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/061109_a.asp I can't wait to try this one!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> purplev - what do you mean by a soft sugar?
> 
> sam


Well, it's soft and slightly moist - there is ordinary soft brown sugarm both dark and light, muscovado again dark and light and molases. They all have slightly different tastes.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Now you're being naughty, we're just getting ready for a motorsport marathon watching three motorcycle races from Silverstone and the F1 from Montreal. Us simple lads are very easy to tempt with schoolboy delights!


Custard's not naughty, but clotted cream is!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Are there enough sizes of dowels to come up with a compete set of needles? What a perfect way to make them for a new knitter. If one or two are lost, they're not losing a big investment. What are the caps you referred to?
> ...


Thanks, Sorienna, for that link. A good project for hubby!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're being naughty, we're just getting ready for a motorsport marathon watching three motorcycle races from Silverstone and the F1 from Montreal. Us simple lads are very easy to tempt with schoolboy delights!
> ...


Oh, but it's sooo good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - thanks for the link - i joined the website also - think the circular needles are going to be a blast to make. i prefer knitting on bamboo needles and dowels should be just as good.

sam


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Now you're being naughty, we're just getting ready for a motorsport marathon watching three motorcycle races from Silverstone and the F1 from Montreal. Us simple lads are very easy to tempt with schoolboy delights!


Dave, I am not familiar with your races. Could you clarify for me if these are car races or motorcycle races. 

We have a fairly large race track in Loudon, NH and a smaller race track in Claremont, NH. I use to like to watch dirt track racing in Rumney, NH in earlier years.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

SO was watching the Formula 1 (car race) but since the rain delay has wandered off to do something else...I am sitting here watching & longing for that rain!


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi, Dave. Coming into the party late as it is almost 2 p.m. Sunday in Texas. Love anything lemon flavored and we'll figure out the measurements. Good to learn about castor sugar. 
And to the person going to the alpaca farm, have you ever made the "mock apple" pie on the ritz box? Tastes great.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who posted expressing sympathy over the loss of my greyhound, Alf. It means a lot to me. You are all such a wonderful group. I had planned to adopt a second greyhound when I move back to Virginia in August. Now I'll have to get 2. Alf was the 5th retired racer I've adopted and they are the best. I had to write a bio on Alf when we were awarded a grant to help pay his cancer bills. Anyone interested please go to http://landofpuregold.com/grants/alf.htm- lots of pictures too. 
And thank you for posting "The Rainbow Bridge". It's such a wonderful poem, very comforting.
Also thanks for the vitamin D advice. As soon as the sun comes out, if it comes out, I'm out the door. But I'll keep drinking my chocolate milk and telling myself it's for the D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MJS--5000 i.u./daily Vit D3 is not unusual. So glad to hear that you are not afraid to take that dosage. One of the biggest reasons we get sick is lack of sufficient Vit D3--that is the natural form of this hormone. If taking the natural form, it will not do harm, even in higher doses. People with autoimmune deficiency diseases or cancer need much more. If you get blood tests done for Vit D3, the blood levels should be up around 50 for good health. People with cancer, according to the Vitamin D Council and health gurus such as Joseph Mercola, md, nd (www.mercola.com) should work for higher blood levels.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're being naughty, we're just getting ready for a motorsport marathon watching three motorcycle races from Silverstone and the F1 from Montreal. Us simple lads are very easy to tempt with schoolboy delights!
> ...


To-day has been MotoGP at Silverstone in England. That's motorcycle track racing in 125cc, Moto2 (600cc) and MotoGP Premier Class. This is an International circus that goes from country to country from Spring to November. To-day it was pretty soggy and cold in Northampton.

Rain has currently stopped play at the Montreal round of the Formula 1 world championship. Unlike American races, F1 does go ahead in the rain, provided it is deemed safe, but this race was stopped due to an accident and race control are holding the re-start. Montreal's is a street circuit on public roads and there is a lot of standing water on the track which can cause problems.

We usually get to three race weekends per year, which are over three days with practice sessions, qualifying and the races themselves. I try to avoid trips during school term time.

As Jessica-Jean pointed out, they're very noisy and very expensive, but going to the races is great fun and there's lots to see and do, although massive delays for bad weather are frustrating.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> MJS--5000 i.u./daily Vit D3 is not unusual. So glad to hear that you are not afraid to take that dosage. One of the biggest reasons we get sick is lack of sufficient Vit D3--that is the natural form of this hormone. If taking the natural form, it will not do harm, even in higher doses. People with autoimmune deficiency diseases or cancer need much more. If you get blood tests done for Vit D3, the blood levels should be up around 50 for good health. People with cancer, according to the Vitamin D Council and health gurus such as Joseph Mercola, md, nd (www.mercola.com) should work for higher blood levels.


That is interesting, especially considering that recent report of a study, which contained information some of us knew from experience not to be accurate. I'm above 50, but still far from any danger and I think the huge improvement in blood numbers is because of my rise from 22.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Dave. I was unsure as to what was running on the track as some tracks run race cars one week and motorcycles another week. And I thought the F1 was always race cars.
Mary


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


:?: Well.... I suppose I have to ask.. and... I am sure others here will want to know. Did you ever do any of this racing? We know that your Fireball name comes from the red hair when you were a youngster... but fireball also means fast... so did you race? Or am I putting you on the spot? And If I have.. my apologizes.
Mary


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> Thanks Dave. I was unsure as to what was running on the track as some tracks run race cars one week and motorcycles another week. And I thought the F1 was always race cars.
> Mary


The F1 and MotoGP weekends generally do not clash, this has been unusual. There is some duplication of circuits, Silverstone will be used in July for the F1 (cars) on _British Race Day_ in July. But Assen in Holland is used by motorcycles only, their TT is always the last Saturday in June. Some circuits are better for F1, others are better for MotoGP.

High on my list is to go to see the Australian MotoGP which is on a spectacular setting, but it's during school term time and a long flight from London for a weekend trip, Brazil is about as far as I usualy contemplate for a couple of nights.

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

mjs--regarding Vit D3, not really understanding your comment. what report with wrong info are you talking about? what is the wrong info? and if your blood levels are up at 50, that is good. that is where we all should be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hey all you Cookie Monster Foodies: here is a little tidbit for you 
http://hubpages.com/hub/History-of-Chocolate-Chip-Cookies

there are other fun facts on this page. good for a relaxed Sunday


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> mjs--regarding Vit D3, not really understanding your comment. what report with wrong info are you talking about? what is the wrong info? and if your blood levels are up at 50, that is good. that is where we all should be.


If I'm remembering correctly, they said something like 400 IU was quite sufficient. It's a while ago now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LLKay said:


> I want to thank everyone who posted expressing sympathy over the loss of my greyhound, Alf. It means a lot to me. You are all such a wonderful group. I had planned to adopt a second greyhound when I move back to Virginia in August. Now I'll have to get 2. Alf was the 5th retired racer I've adopted and they are the best. I had to write a bio on Alf when we were awarded a grant to help pay his cancer bills. Anyone interested please go to http://landofpuregold.com/grants/alf.htm- lots of pictures too.
> And thank you for posting "The Rainbow Bridge". It's such a wonderful poem, very comforting.
> Also thanks for the vitamin D advice. As soon as the sun comes out, if it comes out, I'm out the door. But I'll keep drinking my chocolate milk and telling myself it's for the D


I tried to read your link, but got an error message. Any ideas? I was sorry to hear about Alf, also. We lost our 14-year-old cat last year - had him since he was 3 months old. I still miss him; he was my baby! Have lost other cats and 2 dogs and it always leaves a blank space in your life. One of these days we'll add another pet when the "right one" comes along.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> maelinde - i'll be waiting to see your recipe for shortbread to add it to my stash of recipes from kp.
> 
> sam


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/claire-robinson/classic-shortbread-cookies-in-4-ingredients-with-added-1-ingredient-variations-recipe/index.html

This is a shortbread recipe I've been using. The amount of sugar/cookie is low, which makes it seem better for those Type 2s of us. I just process the butter straight from the refrigerator. It will keep for quite a long time in the refrigerator, so that gives you a lot of flexibility as to when you bake it. I've tried the chai, which is fine, and also used half whole wheat flour with good results.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> MJS--5000 i.u./daily Vit D3 is not unusual. So glad to hear that you are not afraid to take that dosage. One of the biggest reasons we get sick is lack of sufficient Vit D3--that is the natural form of this hormone. If taking the natural form, it will not do harm, even in higher doses. People with autoimmune deficiency diseases or cancer need much more. If you get blood tests done for Vit D3, the blood levels should be up around 50 for good health. People with cancer, according to the Vitamin D Council and health gurus such as Joseph Mercola, md, nd (www.mercola.com) should work for higher blood levels.


After watching a Dr. Oz show on Vitamin D, I had mine checked at my last physical and it was 40, well within the range, thank goodness. That Dr. Oz is something else!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I've only ever raced karts and bikes for fun at club level as an amateur, lack of talent and opportunities in other fields meant it was never going to be a career option for me. _The Lad_ is quicker than I ever was and far more talented, although he's veering towards engineering aspects for his main interest.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave ,let us diabetics in on the apple cake please.Glenda


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Along with the citrus theme. How many like to eat Creamsicle bars(orange sherbet and vanilla ice cream)? When it warms up and you don't have a creamsicle handy but want a little something more... Try Whipped Cream Vodka and orange pop. Delicious! Just as refreshing as my Lemon Drops!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy -- did you miss a comma or is there such a thing as whipped cream vodka? 

sam


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've only ever raced karts and bikes for fun at club level as an amateur, lack of talent and opportunities in other fields meant it was never going to be a career option for me. _The Lad_ is quicker than I ever was and far more talented, although he's veering towards engineering aspects for his main interest.


 Thanks for the answer Dave. There is always one thing. We have our dreams. And in our dreams we always have that trophy to hold high over our heads. :thumbup: We have a youngster in the neighborhood and you can tell by the way he rides his bike that he has the same dreams. Last night he was riding down the street no hands. The next time he came down the street he had his arms extended high over his head.:lol: This youngster has a neighborhood idol and he is trying to keep up with him on the bike. ;-)

Back to the knitting. It will be haddock for supper tonight with yams and peas.

Oh and double smart _lad_ on the engineering aspects :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary in vt - i'm coming to your house for dinner tonight.

sam


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> mary in vt - i'm coming to your house for dinner tonight.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, That is cute. You got a fast jet. :lol:

I gained 10 lbs this winter and I don't need it. So I try to eat things that help control the appetite and taste good. As we get older it is easier to get type 2 diabetes if you don't watch the sugars and sweets and white foods. I just try to watch what I eat. And drink water to flush the system. Water is good for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maryinvt - for a taste of that dinner i'll find a fast jet. lol

i also try to watch what i eat - but never seem to gain weight regardless of what i eat. baked yams are one of my favorite as is most kinds of fish. i miss the frest fish i enjoyed when i lived in seattle.

sam


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Is today Sunday, 5:50pm in the afternoon and I'm reading all the news about the tea party. I missed it his week because my 5 year old grandson was graduating Nursary School yesterday, and Friday they had practice. 
Did you know, that if you put regular sugar in a blender or food processor and turn the machines on for a couple of minutes you will have super fine sugar without having to buy it? Try it. It realy works. 
As for all the recipes, you nice people are killing me. They sound so good, but they are also good for packing on those pounds. Thing is. How can you resist them when is for a tea party?


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

debbie in England caster sugar is finer than granulated sugar but not as fine as icing sugar. hope this helps.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Are there enough sizes of dowels to come up with a compete set of needles? What a perfect way to make them for a new knitter. If one or two are lost, they're not losing a big investment. What are the caps you referred to?
> ...


Thanks for the links, and the advice on the ends. I really like the bead ideas...I have beads at home. I also have sculpey clay I could use. And I love this website suggestion. Thanks, ladies, I either have a new hobby or a new hobby for my SO(poor James);-).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandy -- did you miss a comma or is there such a thing as whipped cream vodka?
> 
> sam


Yes there is such a thing as Whipped Cream Vodka and it is wonderful!
You can mix it with a lot of things: orange, rootbeer (as an alcoholic rootbeer floats), grapefruit soda, strawberry anything you like there is even a Whipped Chocolate Vodka (I haven't had the nerve to try it yet)


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> grosvenor said:
> 
> 
> > Time is 1:30 pm Monday, another lost Monday!
> ...


To Margaret + others in the US....We still celebrate Independence Day - July 4th on whatever day of the week that falls. Actually, alot of the rukus over what days should be celebrated for the holidays was made by the folks who print calendars !! They're so far ahead, that when the law was passed to return some observances back to their actual dates, we had to wait a certain number of years for it to take effect because the calendars were already printed that far in advance.And.... I understand that the wool in Australia is getting scarce & that wool prices are going to rise by the end of the year.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

All you tea drinkers, try Adiago.com They have wonderful loose teas. Maybe a little pricey, but sooooo good and so many to chose from. they have reviews and stories about their teas. They have nice accessories, also. I bought an electric kettle that I use exclusively for boiling water (the norm in Great Britain, I believe). Adiago recently opened a shop very close to me, so I am ecstatic about that, no more waiting for the mail! That being said, their service is very quick and they have a points or rewards program that is very enticing. Just a thought, maybe ya'll would be interested in using them.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Ceili, what on earth else would you do with a kettle than boil water? That's what we do with them in Australia, too!


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


And if we are not naughty occasionally how can we appreciate being good :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> Dave ,let us diabetics in on the apple cake please.Glenda


OK, it's more of a 'tart' than a cake really and borrows heavily from Bakewell, but can be eaten cold at teatime, or hot as a pudding with custard or double cream. It's very quick and easy, particularly if you cheat and buy readymade pastry. I'm a traditionalist, so use caster sugar for cake-making, it does work with granulated, but requires a bit more effort.

*Dave's Applecake*

_Ingredients_

_for the base:_
4 oz (115g) shortcrust pastry

_for the filling:_
1 large bramley (cooking) apple (peeled, cored and roughly chopped)
2 tbs (30ml) water
1/2 oz (15g) sugar or artificial sweetener, to taste (see below)

_for the topping:_
2 oz (60g) caster sugar
2 oz (60g) slightly salted butter (or non-dairy spread, olive oil based spread works well)
2 oz (60g) self-raising flour
1/2 tsp (2.5ml) almond essence
1 large egg

_Method:_
_Preheat oven to 375degF/190degC/Gas Regulo 5_

Use the pastry to line a lightly-greased 7" (approx. 17.5 cm) flan case, place in the refrigerator to chill.

Meanwhile place the apple, water and sweetener (or sugar) in a microwaveable bowl and cook to a pulp, stirring halfway through cooking, you can do this equally well on the hob. Allow apple to cool slightly before spreading over the pastry base and returning to the refrigerator.

Cream togther the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, beat in the egg and almond essence, finally mix in the flour.

Spread the cake mix over the apple. Don't worry about getting it exactly even or the odd little gap, it will sort itself out in the oven.

Bake for 25 to 35 minutes until deep golden brown and firm(ish) when pressed. Either cool for ten minutes before turning out onto a wire rack to cool completely, or serve hot as a dessert.

One slice (one-sixth of the cake) with a cup of tea in the afternoon is fine for a diabetic, if you sustitute it for another 'permitted treat' like a banana. In the 1960s even bananas were completely forbidden and absolutely everything had to be weighed and measured precisely, a diabetic diet meant cooking an entirely separate menu. To-day things are a little less rigid, one-third of an ounce of sugar is generally acceptable provided the person doesn't suffer from 'brittle diabetes'.

It does at least look and taste like 'normal' food making it acceptable to offer non-diabetic guests who may visit, they do not need to know if a person has a medical condition.

Dave


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave. I was unsure as to what was running on the track as some tracks run race cars one week and motorcycles another week. And I thought the F1 was always race cars.
> ...


Hope you make it down to the Australian GP Dave - Phillip Island is a fabulous track - high on hubby and my dream list is the Isle of Man


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

CrazyCat, I always used to boil water in a whistling kettle on the stovetop. The electric sort is new to me, and I suspect to a lot of Americans. Didn't mean that I'd use the kettle for anything else but water.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde: Poster of Key Lime Cheesecake Bars...just tried these, with regular limes, decadent, heavenly, and available for free if you knock on my door in Clare, MI. I don't need to gain back the weight! Thanks, though, I can't eat just one. 

Dave: the Apple cakes looks excellent. I'm trying to pretend the lemon bars don't exist;-), After the key lime cheesecake bars, I don't need the calories. But I've found heaven in a good cheesecake!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ole chook said:


> Hope you make it down to the Australian GP Dave - Phillip Island is a fabulous track - high on hubby and my dream list is the Isle of Man


Phillip Island is my idea of the perfect location for a bike race and we love watching it on tv, one year we'll make the trip down to you.

Isle of Man TT just finished for this year, unfortunately I'm tied to academic holidays at the moment or we'd have been there. _The Lad_ is thinking about a 'gap year' before uni... a big wish-list is being compiled!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maggiemagee said:


> Hi Everyone, my name is Maggie and I have just joined a couple of weeks ago, I am from Melbourne Australia, it has just gone midnight here and our winter started 12 days ago ...
> Maggie


Are you sure about that? I think, despite the weather, it's just the tail end of Fall.
http://www.shadowsofoz.net/calendar/solstices_equinoxes.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - thanks for the recipe - i love apples and this sounds wonderful. think i will use granny smith apples.

sam


FireballDave said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ,let us diabetics in on the apple cake please.Glenda
> ...


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening all....it's now nearing 7:30PM on Sunday & I am winding down from a very busy weekend. The wonderful part of it all was that we were out for dinner each day with 3 different groups of people, good conversation, good food. The bad part of it is that we were out for dinner 3 times in a row, & now have little take-away boxes in the 'fridge....never mind the tempting desserts, some of which are in those little boxes !! Having done very little knitting this weekend, I think it's time for a relaxing beverage whilst I sit & frog the beginnings of a winter hat for a g-f which seemed like a good mix of yarn but became very disappointing the more I knitted (en route to today's main meal). So, it's back to the drawing borad, so to speak,or more like "back to the stash" for alternative yarns/ideas. In purples. Have a good evening everyone, & thank you again, FireBall Dave for another wonderful Tea Party.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ceili, what on earth else would you do with a kettle than boil water? That's what we do with them in Australia, too!


TeeHee :lol:


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Ceili said:


> CrazyCat, I always used to boil water in a whistling kettle on the stovetop. The electric sort is new to me, and I suspect to a lot of Americans. Didn't mean that I'd use the kettle for anything else but water.


Phew, thought I was missing out on something! Haven't used a whistling kettle for over 30 years -- brings back lots of childhood memories!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad you like the look of it Sam, I still make it even though there are no diabetics in the house at the moment. It comes under the heading of 'not-unhealthy' and you can use wholemeal flour to make the pastry for a higher fibre content and because it is a slow release carbohydrate, that offsets the refined flour used in the cake topping.

I generally go for 'not-unhealthy' in the main, cakes and biscuits are frequently homemade; a fatless sponge sandwich only contains three ounces of sugar, which means I can be generous with the filling. But I don't have a particularly sweeth tooth, I only have one-quarter of a teaspoon of sugar in tea, half a teaspoon of demerara sugar in a mug of espresso coffee in the morning.

The old adage, 'a little of what you fancy, does you good' seems sensible to me. If I'm to avoid being thoroughly miserable on some _restricted diet from hell_, it's logical to be happy with a sensibly balanced diet; dieticians and nurses have a nasty vindictive streak, I prefer not to fall into their clutches!

Dave


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the apple cake recipe Dave. It sounds yummy and I'll add it to my list -- my mum is a diabetic and she'll love it. 

Boy, so many yummy things this week from the tea party that I just have to try. My husband will be very happy that I've joined this group! He doesn't get the whole knitting thing, but the food thing is another matter.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Dave,
What does your "shortcrust pastry" consist of?
Sandy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ...Montreal's is a street circuit on public roads and there is a lot of standing water on the track which can cause problems.
> Dave


OK, Dave, since you seem to be knowledgeable about such things, how is it that the race track in Montreal is considered a 'street circuit'? It is not a city street nor a series of city streets. It's a track - more often used by cyclists than motorists - out on an man-made island in the middle of the Saint Lawrence River. No one can drive from home and continue over the various bridges to drive around it. _How_ is it a _street_?? Or is there something going on in Montreal that I've managed to miss?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ahhhhhh....the sun is setting (it's 7:50 CST in Chicago), son and new bride have left to return to Cleveland, the martini is soothing.....and am enjoying the final postings at the tea party. What a nice weekend! The T party was fun.....plus rare time with son...can it get any better? Thanks, Dave, for being a great host - once again! Everyone have a good week, come back primed for another party on Friday!
Carol (IL)


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> CrazyCatLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ceili, what on earth else would you do with a kettle than boil water? That's what we do with them in Australia, too!
> ...


I had an old tea kettle on the back of a wood stove that I put simmering pot pourri in to fragrance the house.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

High on my list is to go to see the Australian MotoGP which is on a spectacular setting, but it's during school term time and a long flight from London for a weekend trip, Brazil is about as far as I usualy contemplate for a couple of nights. 

Hi Dave I totally ignorant of car races. I know we have one here in Adelaide and Melbourne has one but I have no idea of the difference.
The Adleaide one is a real nuscience for us. We live near it and have to put up with all the road closures. And although we live about a mile away we hear the cars. My daughter who lives only a few minutes walk away from the track comes and stays with us for a few days to escape the noise.
Australia might be a tad far to come for a weekend! It would you longer in travel time than you spent here. You just might need to extend the weekend.
Margaret


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> mary in vt - i'm coming to your house for dinner tonight.
> 
> sam


Sam, It was all pretty good. I quarted the haddock and I dredged the fish in flour salt , pepper, and parsley. And I put half and half cream in the bottom of the pan and baked that at about 400F for 7-8 mins. I had also sprinkled the top lightly with paprika. The last few mins. I turned the broiler on for a bit to brown the tops just a wee bit..

I had cut up cabbage (oops no peas here Sam). Cooks choice to substitute) into inch size chunks in a saute pan and added 1 clove of garlic sliced thin, about a good handful of chopped up onions, some olive oil to saute this in and a few small pieces of already fried bacon (crumbled) to add more flavor. Cook til limp or translucent. Also added salt and pepper to taste.

And yes the yams. I did not bake them but rather I sliced them about 1 and 1/4 inches (3cm) and simmered them in a gentle simmered water. (not a boil). I peeled them when they were done. Test with a fork. Saves time and the peel comes off easy. I put a dot of butter on this and the cabbage when served. It was tasty Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

JessicaJean,
Yes it is winter over here. Winter begins on the 1st June, Spring 1st September, Summer 1st December and Autumn 1st March. No idea why. I know I was in the UK for quite a while I realised that the seasons actually began at different times to what I was used to. I had assumed thata they were simply reversed but changed at the same time. It is easier to have summer as Decemebr- February, but isn't related to the solstices. Maybe it is related to the weather- early Septemebr is definatelly not winter going by likely weather here in Adelaide wheras early June is.
Yet another difference between countries. What happens in NZ?


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> LLKay said:
> 
> 
> > I want to thank everyone who posted expressing sympathy over the loss of my greyhound, Alf. It means a lot to me. You are all such a wonderful group. I had planned to adopt a second greyhound when I move back to Virginia in August. Now I'll have to get 2. Alf was the 5th retired racer I've adopted and they are the best. I had to write a bio on Alf when we were awarded a grant to help pay his cancer bills. Anyone interested please go to http://landofpuregold.com/grants/alf.htm- lots of pictures too.
> ...


Sorry let me try this link again. I'll test it once this posts. I did a copy/paste so it should work. It works!
http://landofpuregold.com/grants/alf.htm


----------



## Burnout (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks petal, I have visited that site b4. You are just up the road from me in Donnybrook. Pls stay in touch. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MSJ-- One needs to remember the FDA is in service of the pharm corporations. They are hostile to anything natural that builds health and/or cannot be patented. The FDA has served these corporations by attacking nutritional supplementation as a means of correcting deficiencies that occur for a number of reasons. Further, the FDA recommendations are daily MINIMUM requirements. This is quite different from daily requirements. IOW, this is the minimal amount needed to barely keep a body alive--not healthy. There reasoning is based on preventing rickets only. But Vit D3 is used by the body for over 2000 biochemical processes.

Now there has been quite a bit of research presented the FDA asking for changes in their recommendations. They were asked to up the requirement to 2000 i.u daily: they changed to 600.

All the research that is being done indicates we need at least 2-3000 i.u daily for health and if deficient, a greater amount than that. Your body in the sun, as noted will produce 25,000 i.u on the skin in 1/2 hour. Logically, it makes sense that our bodies have developed to produce health. If we didn't need that amount of Vit D3, our bodies wouldn't do that. People in tropical and subtropical climates developed darker skin in order to protect the body from too much sun. That is why those people tend to be even more deficient in Vit D3 in our northern climate than causcasian people. So, if you have your blood tested for Vit D3 you will be able to assess your needs. Taking 5000 i.u. daily in our climate where people do not get enough sun on their bodies is not a lot. I recommended a number of excellent sites to read on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DorisT--actually, your levels are at the bottom of acceptable. Our levels for optimum health should be about 50-60. Once again, the medical industry is the last to know. Dr. Oz promotes himself as progressive and compared to some in the medical industry I suppose he is ahead of the that pack. However, having watched his show a few times, I find much of what he says insufficient, limiting and sometimes just plain wrong. I guess his value is that he opens the door for people to begin to think outside the box.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mary in vt - you tease me - lol. it sounds lovely though.

sam



maryinvt said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > mary in vt - i'm coming to your house for dinner tonight.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going toward midnight here in northwest ohio - another wonderful weekend with all of you fine folk and dave - a special thanks for hosting again. i look forward to your opening the tea party every friday. have a good week and come back with more good reciipes.

sam


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I believe this might be one of the last posts for the weekend..

but I just thought of another great dish I do often...especially when I don't have much time and I want to impress.. 

Next time you want to make fried fish or even chicken breasts...

Crush potato chips (crisps) 

Mix the egg wash with a tablespoon of mayo (it will froth and grown and look like a batter).

Dip the fish, or chicken in the egg wash.. then the crushed Potato Chips and fry in a little oil in a frying pan, until golden on one side, then turn on the other.. 

Easy Peasy and delis....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

LLKay said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > LLKay said:
> ...


What a beautiful, but sad story! Alf sounds like a true hero. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sugar beats are grown here in Minnesota. strangely enough they are heaped in piles and left to ripen/forment/or whatever before the sugar is extracted. I prefer cane sugar but have discovered several other sweetners like stevia or agave, the last two being sweeter with less calories.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

LLKay - I was able to open your link no problem. Alf was a beautiful dog and your message was wonderful. He played an important part in your life and I am sure you will be missing him for a long time. My sympathy for you in this trying ordeal. Animals in our lives truly are a blessing.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

I apologize to all for my snarky remarks last night. I was in a mood in addition to disliking repetition of anything...and everything. Don't know why...may be because I "get" things the first time, usually. Anyway, I'm fast becoming the nasty old lady with her sharpened needles...better watch some comedies this week. Actually, I laughed a lot during the televised Tony awards. Theatre people are just nuts....me (past) included. Have a great week...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Dave,
> What does your "shortcrust pastry" consist of?
> Sandy


I just make standard pastry in the following proportions and scale for the quantity I need, although it does keep for a couple of days wrapped in an airtight bag in the refrigerator.

8 oz flour
2 oz white margarine
3 oz slightly salted butter
1 egg yolk
water to mix

This mixture is very short and crumbly, I work it as little as possible barely bringing the dough together. Sometimes I use self-raising flour for fruit pies to make the lids super-light and disintegrate as soon as the knife touches them, there's not much more than the eggwash glaze holding them together and there's a definite knack to serving picture-perfect slices.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave,
For the recipes and hosting again. Until the next tea party! Goodnight everyone!
Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ...Montreal's is a street circuit on public roads and there is a lot of standing water on the track which can cause problems.
> ...


I agree it isn't really a street circuit like Monaco, but sections of the Montreal circuit are open to the public and although it doesn't run through the centre of the city, it isn't a dedicated motorsports facility like most other venues.

It all goes back to the early days of the premier class of motor-racing, the idea was that competition between manufacturers would encourage development and enhancement of the motor-car which would trickle down to the average motorist. To that end, the original races were held on both purpose-built tracks and city streets to ensure innovations were not solely applicable to racing cars.

With ever-increasing speeds and a desire to increase driver-safety and reduce the death toll, it became harder and harder to send a Grand Prix through the centre of a nation's capital. Creating a safe(ish) circuit with pit and paddock areas plus viewing areas for the hundreds of thousands Formula 1 attracts causes considerable upheaval, Monaco is a building site for six weeks every year. Consequently, desite the financial benefits and added tourism from such an event, only the Marina Bay in Singapore, Valencia and Monaco Grand Prix are true street circuits, although Albert Park in Melbourne and Montreal are both classed as street circuits because the surface is not exclusively reserved for motorsports. A section of the Spa-Francorchamps circuit in Belgium was built as public road.

Sorry for the length of the answer, but it isn't a straightforward question. I'd love it if there were a London street circuit as is periodically suggested, I want to see and hear F1 cars screaming around Trafalgar Square through Admiralty Arch and up The Mall, it would be a great spectacle. I don't think it will ever happen, but I live in hope!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning all from a grey Surrey. Didn't quite make it back to the tea party yesterday, busy ripping up flooring. Never did get that baking done. We eventually had 'lunch' at 4 pm (salmon in bitter orange sauce) and then settled down to watch the Canadian Grand Prix which meant I was able to get a lot of sock knitting done.
Thanks Dave for a lovely teaparty and have a good week everyone. PurpleV


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Sorry the shortbread recipe is late in coming. We were gone all day - having dinner with 20+ friends at El Fenix (a wonderful local Tex Mex restaurant), shopping, and watching the latest Doctor Who "A Good Man Goes To War". I'm still breathless!!! Not fair making us wait until September to see new episodes. LOL

With shortbread, I learned a few years ago why shortbread is scored in a triangular pattern. It symbolizes the sun's rays. Coolness. 

Here is my shortbread recipe: (I also have a variation with cocoa powder, but I have friends who say that it is heresy to ruin a perfectly good shortbread)

Shortbread


INGREDIENTS:
½ Cup Butter at room temperature
1/3 Cup powdered sugar (unsifted)
¼ Teaspoon vanilla (optional)
1 Cup flour (unsifted)

METHOD:
Cream the butter until it is light. Cream in the powdered sugar, then the vanilla. Now work in the flour. Knead the dough on an unfloured board until nice and smooth. Spray the shortbread pan very lightly with a non-stick vegetable oil spray. Firmly press the dough into the shortbread pan. PRICK THE ENTIRE SURFACE with a fork, and bake the shortbread right in the pan at 325 F for about 30-35 minutes, or until lightly browned. Let the shortbread cool in its pan for about 10 minutes before you loosen the edges with a knife and flip the pan over onto a wooden cutting board. If the shortbread does not come right out, tap one edge of the pan. Cut the shortbread into serving pieces while it is still warm.

Let the pan cool before washing in the sink or dishwasher.

NOTE: If using a 6 round cake pan, be sure to score the pieces before baking to make it easier to cut after the 10 minute cool time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Rain has currently stopped play at the Montreal round of the Formula 1 world championship. Unlike American races, F1 does go ahead in the rain, provided it is deemed safe, but this race was stopped due to an accident and race control are holding the re-start. Montreal's is a street circuit on public roads and there is a lot of standing water on the track which can cause problems.
> 
> Dave


We've got racing season over here, too. The Texas Motor Speedway in Fort Worth was packed with the Indy car races. The company Randy works for has sponsored an Indy car and the drivers were at his work last Thursday. We didn't win tickets to go, but we had a busy weekend planned.

It looks like it will be a long term sponsor, so we just might get to attend some races in the future!


----------



## maggiemagee (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone who wanted my Anzac Biscuit Recipe, here it is. 

INGREDIENTS
1 cup of rolled oats
3/4 cup of desiccated coconut
1 cup of plain flour
1 cup of brown sugar
125 grams of butter (4ozs)
2 tablespoons of golden syrup, treacle or honey
1/2 a teaspoon of bicarbonate soda
1 tablespoon of water

METHOD
Mix oats, flour, sugar and coconut together, melt syrup and butter together in saucepan or microwave, mix bicarbonate soda with boiling water and add to melted butter and syrup, then pour all this into dry ingredients. Place 1 tablespoon of mixture on greased tray (allow room for spreading) I roll them in my hands to make a round ball then place on tray and press down just a little with a fork.
Bake for 20 minutes, at 300F (150C) although I cook mine on 160C, they seem to cook better for my oven on that temp. Biscuits will harden when they are cooled.
I FORGOT TO SAY HEAT THE OVEN FIRST. (silly me)

Well I hope you all enjoy these, they are great to have in your pantry if someone pops in unannounced with a cup of tea or coffee. Be sure to keep them in an air tight container or they will go soft.
Bye for now, Maggie


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I've only ever raced karts and bikes for fun at club level as an amateur, lack of talent and opportunities in other fields meant it was never going to be a career option for me. _The Lad_ is quicker than I ever was and far more talented, although he's veering towards engineering aspects for his main interest.


How fun! I raced Go-Karts when I was 12 and my mom used to get so annoyed. She wanted me to be more feminine. LOL I was crazy in my youth. Some who know me well, say some things never change. At least I don't joust anymore.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Thanks for the links, and the advice on the ends. I really like the bead ideas...I have beads at home. I also have sculpey clay I could use. And I love this website suggestion. Thanks, ladies, I either have a new hobby or a new hobby for my SO(poor James);-).


You should see my apartment - it is full of beads, fabric, polymer clay, yarn, wire - essentially like a craft store exploded in every room.

If you have any question related to beading or polymer clay (Sculpey), let me know. I sculpt with polymer clay for a living and also teach it locally in my area. I'll gladly share info if you need it.

It has gotten to the point to where we have to buy a house to try and contain it all. I'll get my own studio, so I will emerge victorious.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> Maelinde: Poster of Key Lime Cheesecake Bars...just tried these, with regular limes, decadent, heavenly, and available for free if you knock on my door in Clare, MI. I don't need to gain back the weight! Thanks, though, I can't eat just one.


Aren't they wonderful??? I wish I lived close enough to take you up on that offer! Everything tastes better when someone else does the cooking. 

I'm so glad that you enjoyed them. Made it worth the posting of the recipe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've just finished eating an Anzac cookie, but not Maggies recipe, I used a weight watchers one. Good but as nice as most of them. Margaret


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Maggie, I love Anzac biscuits so I'll try your version this week. 

Have a great week
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hope the building work progresses to plan this week PurpleV. It's pretty gloomy on the Kent/Surrey border too.

It was worth waiting for the Canadian GP to finish, McLaren being our local team there is a bit of bias!

Have a great week
Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again it is after 4:30am in Texas and I am still awake.

Thanks to Dave for a great tea party! I saved those recipes and look forward to trying them. I think Randy does, too! 

Randy bought me an Android Tablet so that I can have an easier time keeping track of my knitting projects. Anyone know of a good app - either to pay for, or free? I've already got a great one for diabetes care.

I think I have to nominate my hubby for the world's best this time around. He even did housework for me and let me sleep in until 2pm today. I'm going to surprise him with some key lime fruit salad and shortbread next weekend. He'll enjoy that.

Gonna have to try those chive biscuits, too. Those sound fantastic, Dave!

Have a great week everyone!

Maelinde


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> We've got racing season over here, too. The Texas Motor Speedway in Fort Worth was packed with the Indy car races. The company Randy works for has sponsored an Indy car and the drivers were at his work last Thursday. We didn't win tickets to go, but we had a busy weekend planned.
> 
> It looks like it will be a long term sponsor, so we just might get to attend some races in the future!


If you get the chance to go, do! A weekend at the races is great fun, I'm sure you'll enjoy the experience and VIP passes will make it even better.

Thanks for posting your shortbread receipt, it's a great classic, lovely layered with strawberries and whipped cream for total indulgence!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_KnitCards_ android app comes in both 'free' and 'paid for' versions, there's also a row counter called _County_ which is quite useful. Both work on smartphones too.

My favourite app is still _Evernote_ which is a cloud-based web clipper and note system. The great thing is it synchronises across Android and PC systems, as well as _U3_ smartdrives, so you can keep track of projects wherever you are once you have created your own standard format and set up a specific note-book for all your knitting projects. I use the free version and have never come anywhere close to reaching the monthly limit, it seems very economical in terms of space.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> If you get the chance to go, do! A weekend at the races is great fun, I'm sure you'll enjoy the experience and VIP passes will make it even better.
> 
> Thanks for posting your shortbread receipt, it's a great classic, lovely layered with strawberries and whipped cream for total indulgence!
> 
> Dave


I think we will. I'm not sure about how long racing season is, but if we are given the chance, we'll go. Randy had a blast meeting the drivers. He said they were really nice, and enjoyed chatting with the employees. He works for an electronics company as a computer programmer. Loves his job - he should, they sent us on a free cruise in 2006. That was really fun! 

I'm glad you'll enjoy the shortbread recipe. I'm half Irish and Randy is mostly Scottish, so shortbread is a MUST in our house. Never thought to do strawberries and whipped cream, though! That will be next on my list for sure.

Next week I'll share recipes for Frito Chili Pie, and Shepherd's/Cottage Pie I prefer Shepherd's Pie with lamb, as that is how my Irish gramps made them. My German mom made them with cubed or shredded beef, so it was still most excellent!

We're all gaining 10 pounds here looking at the food. Living in Texas is hard with all the good food out here. Moving from Southern California - San Diego, was some food culture shock to be sure. Food portions are HUGE.

I think I should go mess around with that new android tablet and get some knitting in before bed. It was an excellent weekend. If I get any ghost evidence, I'll share that too. Haven't had the time to go over the EVP sessions. 2 hours of that stuff. That's the least fun part of an investigation.

See ya later on!

Maelinde / Debster


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> _KnitCards_ android app comes in both 'free' and 'paid for' versions, there's also a row counter called _County_ which is quite useful. Both work on smartphones too.
> 
> My favourite app is still _Evernote_ which is a cloud-based web clipper and note system. The great thing is it synchronises across Android and PC systems, as well as _U3_ smartdrives, so you can keep track of projects wherever you are once you have created your own standard format and set up a specific note-book for all your knitting projects. I use the free version and have never come anywhere close to reaching the monthly limit, it seems very economical in terms of space.
> 
> ...


Dave,

That helps quite a bit, really!  This is such a neat device I'm loving it. Randy got some "L Cars" stuff on his from Star Trek: The Next Generation and showed it off to our friends at dinner. I think he even has the tricorder program on it, too. He is such the geek. Android is a Linux program and that is why he chose it. Amazon.com carries them and they're awesome.

Randy has me letting him download everything for now - I think he just really likes to do that, and he's also afraid I might do something "bad"... <shrug> It saves me the work, and I could spend that time knitting. Life is good.

I am cutting and pasting those programs into an email directly to him. Thanks! 

*big hugs*

Maelinde / Debster


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

tamarque said:


> DorisT--actually, your levels are at the bottom of acceptable. Our levels for optimum health should be about 50-60. Once again, the medical industry is the last to know. Dr. Oz promotes himself as progressive and compared to some in the medical industry I suppose he is ahead of the that pack. However, having watched his show a few times, I find much of what he says insufficient, limiting and sometimes just plain wrong. I guess his value is that he opens the door for people to begin to think outside the box.


I get tested every few months because the numbers have been so up and down. I'm just above 60 but want to be higher because I think that is needed for my strange body.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MJS---good for you. Your body is not strange; you just haven't been given the information necessary in the past. I have no idea what mine levels are since I don't use the medical industry and in NYS you need to go thru the system just to get a script for a lab test. But I am pretty healthy organic wise as my eating standards are pretty high. All my issues are structural from congenital and childhood aberrations. Krill oil is a big boon for me. But I do 5000 i.u. Vit D3 even in summer and up it to 10,000/day in winter. I find that eating lots of green veggies has a big effect on me, too. I love my summer salads full of wild greens as well as garden lettuces. Am just finishing the frozen garden greens from last summer and ready to begin that freezing process again.

This was an interesting experience. My daughter, who has dark skin, would still sunburn. When she was going to Haiti last yr and was concerned about sunburn, I suggested she begin a Vit D3 regimen. She reported absolutely no sunburn after about a month using the supplement--she was thrilled. I had read this on Mercola.com I think. He has some good material with references. It is amazing how much we don't know about our bodies and how much misinformation we are given. Most people don't realize that Vit D3 deficiencies are heavily related to susceptibility to Cancer!


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Made Dave's lemon biscuits on Sunday and munched our way through the whole lot watching Moto GP and Montreal formula 1. Good though!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Carol (UK) said:


> Made Dave's lemon biscuits on Sunday and munched our way through the whole lot watching Moto GP and Montreal formula 1. Good though!


Glad you liked them, they don't last long around here either!

Dave


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maelinde--

A. I love your tagline quote from Robt Heinlein. 
B. This week I was thinking about learning to make my owen beads and buttons with polymer clay. Can this be done in a small area, like the corner of a table? How much equipment do you need to get started? Money is an issue these days, so I need to think about developing a new fettish.

I am sure there are books out there and since I learn well from books, this can become another addiction which I need to guard against--HAHA.

thanx for the generous offer


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe....i tend to sew and knit more than i cook, but a good cookie is a good cookie! I just wanted you to know that you are now immortalized....generations of my grandchildren will ask...who's Dave? This is based on my experience with other family favorites, and that question has been asked about many people. My recipe box is filled with titles like, 'Virginia's Peanut Butter Cookies," "Barb's Cherry Cream Cheese Cake," "Clara's Applesauce Cake," etc., so now of course, "Dave's Lemon Biscuits," will join the family. Thanks for the goodies...I'm just gonna let 'em all wonder about why they're called biscuits!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

deemail said:


> Thanks for the recipe....i tend to sew and knit more than i cook, but a good cookie is a good cookie! I just wanted you to know that you are now immortalized....generations of my grandchildren will ask...who's Dave? This is based on my experience with other family favorites, and that question has been asked about many people. My recipe box is filled with titles like, 'Virginia's Peanut Butter Cookies," "Barb's Cherry Cream Cheese Cake," "Clara's Applesauce Cake," etc., so now of course, "Dave's Lemon Biscuits," will join the family. Thanks for the goodies...I'm just gonna let 'em all wonder about why they're called biscuits!


This is delightful.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

My mother used to make great batches of Anzac biscuits and try to hide them from me and my siblings.

We had an extendable dining table and one day I found the tin hiding in the mechanism.


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> glnwhi said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ,let us diabetics in on the apple cake please.Glenda
> ...


thank you I will try it sounds yummy Glenda


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks to Dave for a great tea party! And we have circled the globe once more. KP'ers are great knitters, cooks and great friends. Enjoy your cuppa what ever it may be.
Mary in VT


----------



## janiceurffer (May 26, 2011)

how did u get the mystery shopper job?


----------



## janiceurffer (May 26, 2011)

how did u get the mystery shopper job


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

deemail said:


> Thanks for the recipe....i tend to sew and knit more than i cook, but a good cookie is a good cookie! I just wanted you to know that you are now immortalized....generations of my grandchildren will ask...who's Dave? This is based on my experience with other family favorites, and that question has been asked about many people. My recipe box is filled with titles like, 'Virginia's Peanut Butter Cookies," "Barb's Cherry Cream Cheese Cake," "Clara's Applesauce Cake," etc., so now of course, "Dave's Lemon Biscuits," will join the family. Thanks for the goodies...I'm just gonna let 'em all wonder about why they're called biscuits!


I'm touched, thanks.

The strange things is the word 'biscuit' comes from Old French and means 'twice-cooked', even though they only go into the oven once!

Have a great week
Dave


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

interesting...kind of like that italian cookie whose name is escaping me now, but actually is cooked, first in a loaf, and then sliced and re-baked....biscotti....gonna guess this is a straight across translation....(i was lucky....these memory failures usually come to me 2 days later in the middle of the freeway)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Both come from the Latin and English is a mixture of many languages. The American word 'cookie' comes from Dutch 'koekje' which means 'small cake'.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Hope the building work progresses to plan this week PurpleV. It's pretty gloomy on the Kent/Surrey border too.
> 
> It was worth waiting for the Canadian GP to finish, McLaren being our local team there is a bit of bias!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, builders were busy knocking the wall down between the old lounge and the extension - now we have a nice large lounge. Sun came out later in the day and the garden is looking lovely.


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dave, tried thoese biscuits today, and I had to leave the room to keep from eating every one. So Good. d


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dave, tried thoese biscuits today, and I had to leave the room to keep from eating every one. So Good. d


Sorry, but the recipe for will power appears to have been written in the back of my kitchen note-book using disappearing ink!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

deemail said:


> interesting...kind of like that italian cookie whose name is escaping me now, but actually is cooked, first in a loaf, and then sliced and re-baked....biscotti....gonna guess this is a straight across translation....(i was lucky....these memory failures usually come to me 2 days later in the middle of the freeway)


While we're on the subject of translation....remember "zweibach' ? That's German for (ta-da)...twice-cooked.
Have a good week everyone !


----------



## Doodle_Di (Mar 17, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> It is 5:30am here in MN. I have been up reading the forum since 4:30am. I copied Fireball Dave's biscuits and will get the ingredients I need and make them early Sun morning. They sound delicious perfect with my Norwegian egg coffee or a cup of tea. Today is a busy day. I have to go first to our farmers market to get the veggies and some free range eggs, then to church to cutout baby layettes for LWR, and then to a graduation open house for a friend. I plan to relax this evening knitting. I will make the biscuits early Sunday morning before church. I can hardly wait. I can taste them now.


What isNorwegian egg coffee? Or is is Norwegian egg, coffee or tea? Anyway what is the Norwegian delicacy mentioed above? I am of Norwegian descent but not raised around those relatives


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for another great tea party, Dave. I've enjoyed all the receipts/receipes. I don't cook much any more.
Take care, everyone.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes please. Would love the recipe (if you haven't already posted it). I'm all for "decadent" foods. Going to now search the messages to see if you have posted this recipe. Thanking you in advance. Barbara



maryanne said:


> Delicious! I love lemon and orange peel. Would you like my recipe for a decadent American style cookie that does have some healthy things in it? I was always a good money maker for our church auctions.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Aren't those electronic scales wonderful! Not just for food are they? I use mine for weighing mailing packages and for halfing my yarn when I want to use the yarn doubled.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maelinde--
> 
> A. I love your tagline quote from Robt Heinlein.
> B. This week I was thinking about learning to make my owen beads and buttons with polymer clay. Can this be done in a small area, like the corner of a table? How much equipment do you need to get started? Money is an issue these days, so I need to think about developing a new fettish.
> ...


Hi Tamarque!

A - I so love Robert Heinlein. My other favorite quote from him is "While the rest of the human race are descended from monkeys, redheads derive from cats." - 
Robert A. Heinlein

B. - I first got in to polymer clay a few years ago to make beads! I have made quite a few, but prefer to sculpt. We have a fantastic group on Yahoo that is all about clay - polymer, air dry, PMC and more. PM me for info on the group and how to join. 

Polymer clay can be done in the smallest of areas. It all depends on the size of what you would like to create. The only tools needed are a small ceramic tile (I like using 6" X 6") that can be purchased at any retail place that sells flooring. I have an outlet by me where I can get a 12" X 12" for under $2. You would work and heat set (cook in oven) on this tile.

You also would need something to roll it out with - PVC pipe is cheap, most craft stores have them available near the polymer clay as well. Something to cut with. Xacto knives and tissue blades are perfect. Most craft stores also sell these near the clay.

You can use items from the kitchen, but please remember this. Once used for polymer clay, it is DEDICATED to polymer clay. You can cover handles of cutlery and parts of barware as long as it doesn't touch your mouth when consuming food with such clay covered items.

To see some of my polymer clay work, visit 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maelindesigns/sets/72157613850930091/

The Doctor Who Daleks also on that page are done by my hubby, Randy. 

It is so addictive to do polymer clay. I've often taken a tile and placed it on my lap and worked while watching the telly.

My 5 year old (almost 6) nephew adores polymer clay and I taught him when he was 4. Every time I visit him he has his clay station all set up and ready to clay with both Randy and me. My 4 year old niece is now wanting me to teach her loom knitting so I'll be very busy each time I visit. When the youngest nephew at age 2 gets older, we'll really have to work out the time.  I just love spending time with them.

Feel free to PM me if you're interested in polymer clay and I can get you some excellent links and give some advice. It is inexpensive, fun, and very relaxing. Plus, it is really close to instant gratification.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde: Poster of Key Lime Cheesecake Bars...just tried these, with regular limes, decadent, heavenly, and available for free if you knock on my door in Clare, MI. I don't need to gain back the weight! Thanks, though, I can't eat just one.
> ...


Funny, now I see you live near my aunt who is in Austin, TX, she and my cousin used to live in Fortworth. Beautiful place. I've been once. Maybe I'll make them when it gets colder and you can join her and knit while she crochets;-). If I ever get the money to visit her, I'll have to stop by.;-)


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I go to stores like Home Depot and I carry my guage with the needle sizes on it. I buy dowels and measure them to see what needle size the are. I cut them into desired lengths,and sharpen them with a pencil sharpner. I found the perfect caps for the needles at joann fabrics. You can stain them and wax them and they are ready to use,
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Paulette, I just might be trying this soon. I'm also wondering if I could find tubing to make circular needles...this could get very interesting![/quote]

I could see using fishing line, but I am not sure how to connect it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Thanks, Paulette, I just might be trying this soon. I'm also wondering if I could find tubing to make circular needles...this could get very interesting!


I could see using fishing line, but I am not sure how to connect it.[/quote]

I posted a link earlier: http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/061109_a.asp

She uses weed whacker line!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the recipe....i tend to sew and knit more than i cook, but a good cookie is a good cookie! I just wanted you to know that you are now immortalized....generations of my grandchildren will ask...who's Dave? This is based on my experience with other family favorites, and that question has been asked about many people. My recipe box is filled with titles like, 'Virginia's Peanut Butter Cookies," "Barb's Cherry Cream Cheese Cake," "Clara's Applesauce Cake," etc., so now of course, "Dave's Lemon Biscuits," will join the family. Thanks for the goodies...I'm just gonna let 'em all wonder about why they're called biscuits!
> ...


I remember a cooking course I went to before I got married over 30 years ago, where they explained that crisp biscuits are best achieved by loosening each biscuit on the tray as soon as it comes out of the oven -- just a little jiggle. You then leave them on the tray and the latent heat of the tray on the loosened biscuits cooks the base again -- hence the twice-cooked origin of 'biscuit'. Makes sense -- I've always done that and never had a soggy biscuit yet.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

To Maelinde and Dragontearsoflove--
OK, I was having a heck of a time following who lives where, but I am only 80 miles from Austin, if you ever get back down this way. I am going through Ft. Worth on Wednesday, on my way to Amarillo---can you imagine -- we drive ten hours and are still in Texas!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> To Maelinde and Dragontearsoflove--
> OK, I was having a heck of a time following who lives where, but I am only 80 miles from Austin, if you ever get back down this way. I am going through Ft. Worth on Wednesday, on my way to Amarillo---can you imagine -- we drive ten hours and are still in Texas!


It is so wonderful meeting other folks from Texas!

Mjzorn, here's wishing you safe journeys and a pleasant trip. I don't know about Austin, but we hit 100F at DFW Airport today, so remember to hydrate and stay as cool as you can. Looks to remain warm throughout the weekend.

One day we should all get together in central TX and have a Knit and chat in person. Nothing like meeting others face to face while enjoying an activity like knitting.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Yes please. Would love the recipe (if you haven't already posted it). I'm all for "decadent" foods. Going to now search the messages to see if you have posted this recipe. Thanking you in advance. Barbara
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Barbara, I pm'd you to let you know it;s posted on page 1 iof the tea party. Guess you haven;t read it yet.
Hope you find it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde, I make buttons from wood. Take a branch what ever width of button you want. Cut into the thickness of a button, drill two small holes in the centre and smooth on a piece of sandpaper. These can be decorated by burning a pattern on, stainiing, painting or left as they are. You will find that there are so many types you can make and they are free. Have fun. PurpleV


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> To Maelinde and Dragontearsoflove--
> OK, I was having a heck of a time following who lives where, but I am only 80 miles from Austin, if you ever get back down this way. I am going through Ft. Worth on Wednesday, on my way to Amarillo---can you imagine -- we drive ten hours and are still in Texas!


If I drove for ten hours I'd end up in the North Sea!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> If I drove for ten hours I'd end up in the North Sea!


Other than Russia, is there any country in Europe where a ten-hour drive (in one direction, of course, not round and round!) would NOT either send you for a swim or across an international border line??

An earlier post mentioned that in Australia the seasons change by decree on the first of June, September, December, and March, _instead_ of in accordance with the solstice or equinox. Learning that remarkable fact makes me wonder how other countries work the seasons. In North America, I know that it's up to the astronomers. Has any place other than Australia legislated the seasons??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Calendars are always fun to play with. In the UK we use the _Quarter Days_ for everything except tax. By the time we converted to the Gregorian Calendar in 1752, the correction needed was eleven days, hence the tax year was moved to 5th April to maintain year-length. This was because ours was an agrarian economy and Spring was when crops were planted at the start of the next economic cycle, it can make historical research 'interesting'!

Dave

p.s. Even I'd find it tough to get from Calais to the Pyrenees in ten hours, certainly not sticking to the speed limits!

Joking apart, in the UK you're never much more than an hour from tidal water and before the Euro, a journey across Europe meant carrying a lot of different currencies. Ostend to Innsbruck takes about twelve hours going through Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany to reach Austria; Italy is only an hour or so further on over the Brenner Pass, it's very compact.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Quarter Days! Googled and learned something I'd never known before. Thank, Dave!

I had a friend in NYC, who returned to Germany after living four years over here. Years later, while visiting her sister in NYC, she decided to take a day-trip to go see Niagara Falls. It didn't look far to her European eyes, and there was the New York State Thruway to speed here along. She was astounded to find that it was at least a two-day trip, but really needed three, if one were to see much of the Falls.

One of the older ladies in our knitting group grew up in Poland and Germany - and speaks four languages. According to her, anyone growing up in Europe needs to speak more than just one language. Will modern technologies change such in the British Isles? It'll probably be a few generations before the answer's in. I fear that sheer size will prevent any increase in multilingualism among most of North America's population, _including_ the province of Quebec. Sad.

Thanks again for hosting the Tea Party.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Calendars are always fun to play with. In the UK we use the _Quarter Days_ for everything except tax. By the time we converted to the Gregorian Calendar in 1752, the correction needed was eleven days, hence the tax year was moved to 5th April to maintain year-length. This was because ours was an agrarian economy and Spring was when crops were planted at the start of the next economic cycle, it can make historical research 'interesting'!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


thanks Dave. more conversation starters for the staff-room


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Maelinde, I make buttons from wood. Take a branch what ever width of button you want. Cut into the thickness of a button, drill two small holes in the centre and smooth on a piece of sandpaper. These can be decorated by burning a pattern on, stainiing, painting or left as they are. You will find that there are so many types you can make and they are free. Have fun. PurpleV


PurpleV, your talents go on and on. Is there anything you cannot do? I think at some point I will have to have a go at making buttons. I love buttons, especially wooden ones but they are so expensive.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx maelinde

It has been years since I read any of Heinlein's work. I see you are a devoted fan. Great quotes. As a cat person, I can relate.

Polymer clay--sounds like I have all the tools needed. Many ceramic tiles of all sizes in the house--used to do tiling. And PVC pipe is here, too, as well as some leftover dowels. And many tools--I am a tool person. Lots of masonry pointing trowels that sound like they could be used as well as small taping knives and screwdrivers that could that could be rounded off on a grinder. Look for my private post


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

(1) according to a very good speaker of the King's/Queen's English, UK and US are 2 great nations divided by a common language. (I forget who said this; it might have bee Churchill, or GB Shaw)

(2) a young man who was brought up in Poland and suffered from continual needs to use a different language - because of invasions - gave us Esperanto, over 100 year ago. This is based on indo-european languages + romanche, with help from many minor languages. We in Australia are celebrating the 100th Esperanto Congress, held in Adelaide. Coming from a thoroughly English-speaking family, addicted to cryptic crossword puzzles, I took up Esperanto in 1960 and it has been my second language since then; and a good reason to visit Iceland. Brazil, China, Cuba, Austria, Norway


Grosvenor, Australia
pea


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RebeccaMoe, Have a go at making buttons out of wood it's really easy and you can get some great results and it's free.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Joking apart, in the UK you're never much more than an hour from tidal water and before the Euro, a journey across Europe meant carrying a lot of different currencies. Ostend to Innsbruck takes about twelve hours going through Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany to reach Austria; Italy is only an hour or so further on over the Brenner Pass, it's very compact.[/quote]

Dave, have you ever driven through the Chunnel? I don't know if I'd enjoy that - the quicker I can get through a tunnel, the better I like it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> (1) according to a very good speaker of the King's/Queen's English, UK and US are 2 great nations divided by a common language. (I forget who said this; it might have bee Churchill, or GB Shaw)
> 
> (2) a young man who was brought up in Poland and suffered from continual needs to use a different language - because of invasions - gave us Esperanto, over 100 year ago. This is based on indo-european languages + romanche, with help from many minor languages. We in Australia are celebrating the 100th Esperanto Congress, held in Adelaide. Coming from a thoroughly English-speaking family, addicted to cryptic crossword puzzles, I took up Esperanto in 1960 and it has been my second language since then; and a good reason to visit Iceland. Brazil, China, Cuba, Austria, Norway
> 
> ...


Just last week there was a question on Jeopardy about Esperanto. I believe all the contestants missed it. And I think we learned the word in high school, over sixty years ago.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

to mjs

What (and when) is Jeopardy?

I'm in Australia so might not be able to catch it.


Grosvenor, Australia


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jeopardy is a game show that is played with three contestants. It has catagories, I can't remember how many. The answer is given and the contestant must then give the question. They earn money for each answer and the person with the most money at the end wins and comes back the next day. The winner keeps the money and can come back as long as they win each day. Some time back one very knowledgeable man won onver a million dollars. That is a basic over view. You will probably get better answers from some of the other members.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> to mjs
> 
> What (and when) is Jeopardy?
> 
> ...


http://www.jeopardy.com/


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, have you ever driven through the Chunnel? I don't know if I'd enjoy that - the quicker I can get through a tunnel, the better I like it.


Personally, I can't stand the thing. You don't drive through it, if you have a vehicle, it means being stowed in something akin to a cattle wagon with a loo and a light bulb for the transit.

The passenger train is worse, I won't call it a service beause it's anything but. It's a thoroughly miserable and de-humanising eperience where one is herded into a plastic train, on which the food is equally plastic but sold at extortionate prices. It is the triumph of the committee, they took an absolutely stupendous engineering feat and rendered it utterly mundane, there is no experience of 'travel'!

I love the ferries, ports are fascinating to me, going up on deck and watching the cliffs of Dover recede means I'm on my way. I know it's only an hour-and-a-bit across the channel, but it's great. I also use the longer Portsmouth to Le Havre route and the trip to Spain which means a night on board, but there's whale-watching in the Bay of Biscay, it's proper travel.

When I was a little boy, my Great Aunt would take me to France for holidays and we'd go from Southampton on the great transatlantic liners, that really was travelling in style. She also took me on the _Sea Leopard_, a sleeper train that left London and rolled onto the ship, it had special wheels that could be adjusted to the Continental guage. Thankfully, there's still the Orient Express and that knows how to do it in style and the food is excellent!

I guess I'm an old romantic, but for me, the trip across The Channel is an integral part of the journey, being hermetically sealed inside some featureless transit capsule just doesn't do it for me!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, have you ever driven through the Chunnel? I don't know if I'd enjoy that - the quicker I can get through a tunnel, the better I like it.
> ...


And isn't it awfully expensive? I remember when they were building it, it was supposed to be the greatest engineering feat of its time. You hardly ever hear of it now, unless maybe you live in England or France.

I love ships and ferries, too. When I was in high school, we lived on an island in the middle of Narragansett Bay and I had to take a ferry to school on the mainland every day, because there was no high school on the island. I loved breathing in that salt air. And when we cruise, I always like a cabin with a balcony for the same reason. Sitting on the deck next to a smoker is not for me. I like my air clean and not polluted by cigarette smoke.

You were so lucky to have a Great Aunt to take you on such luxurious trips. I'll have to google and find out where the Orient Express runs. I'm going to add that to my bucket list! The Greek Islands is on it, also.

Dave, I wonder sometimes if you learn as much from us as we do from you???


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Don't worry Doris, I learn lots.

The Channel is one of the most expensive stretches of water on the planet, but there are deals to be had if you shop around and book in advance. Those 22 miles can cost £40 (US$60) for a foot passenger if you just turn up at Dover!

A lot of people like the tunnel, it's all down to how you view it. There's no reason you would hear about it, except when it goes wrong, a fire which turns it into a very large chicken brick attracts attention, I'll take my chances on the ferry!

If you go to Athens, I recommend the route from Venice through the Corinth Canal, it really is a most spectacular trip since it's very narrow and the ship is only feet away from the sides. If you watch Michael Palin's BBC series _Around the World in Eighty Days_ it features in the first episode and it is very accurate.

Dave

p.s. Apologies for the gallows humour


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> If you go to Athens, I recommend the route from Venice through the Corinth Canal, it really is a most spectacular trip since it's very narrow and the ship is only feet away from the sides. If you watch Michael Palin's BBC series _Around the World in Eighty Days_ it features in the first episode and it is very accurate.
> 
> Do most cruise ships from Venice to Athens go thru the Corinth Canal? We flew on a military plane once from Washington, DC, to Aviano AFB in Italy, but although we were close, did not go to Venice. We spent a lot of time in Vicenza only because we didn't understand Italian and were always missing our train connections. Decided to stay put in one place. Another time we took a train from Rome to Naples, then a military plane from Naples to Sicily to Spain to Norfolk, VA, with a few overnights along the way. That was fun! We've cruised part of the Mediterranean but never as far as Greece. One of these days!
> 
> I'll check on that BBC show. I did a quick check and saw that the Orient Express runs in England. That was news to me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

doesn't the orient expree run from london to constantinople (does that age me?)?

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops orient express


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Wow, you didn't live on Block Island, did you?? I love love love that area.. Almost purchased a B&B on the Island years and years ago.. Sorry I didn't.....You are very lucky to have grown up in that area!!! Taking a ferry is like a mini vacation every time I am on one!! Re energizes me every time... And I agree about the cruising .. .we cruise every chance we get (about 2x a year) Love the Sea air and the new places we see at every port... I can talk about that forever!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> doesn't the orient expree run from london to constantinople (does that age me?)?
> 
> sam


Look out for Hercule Poirot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplev - wouldn't it be a blast to ride the entire itenary of the orient express with david sushee (i spelled that wrong). what a trip that would be.

he is the best pirot ever

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poirot - what has happened to my spelling

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> poirot - what has happened to my spelling
> 
> sam


Don't worry about the spelling, I'll come with you on the trip.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I love ferries, but so many I went on now have a bridge across the water instead. But it was heartening to see that the Beacon/Newburgh ferry was put back in service, though not with my uncles shoveling coal.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Do most cruise ships from Venice to Athens go thru the Corinth Canal? We flew on a military plane once from Washington, DC, to Aviano AFB in Italy, but although we were close, did not go to Venice. We spent a lot of time in Vicenza only because we didn't understand Italian and were always missing our train connections. Decided to stay put in one place. Another time we took a train from Rome to Naples, then a military plane from Naples to Sicily to Spain to Norfolk, VA, with a few overnights along the way. That was fun! We've cruised part of the Mediterranean but never as far as Greece. One of these days!
> 
> I'll check on that BBC show. I did a quick check and saw that the Orient Express runs in England. That was news to me!


Only small ships can squeeze through the narrow canal, although there are a few cruise ships that do, there is a regular ferry route which most people use.

Vicenza is well worth a mooch around, there are always things to see. But Venice is very special, I was fortunate enough to live there for six months trying to learn how to take a half-decent photograph. It's my favourite place. It is unique!

The UK portion of the journey is in beautifully restored Pullman dining carriages with an excellent brunch on the trip from London Victoria, the familiar dark blue Wagons-Lits are picked up in France. I haven't been on it in years, I last took the Arlberg route from Venice to London, it's actually the better trip; because of the timings you see more of the spectacular scenery on the Northbound journey and the afternoon cream tea on the British leg through the Kent countryside is most pleasant.

Michael Palin more or less followed Jules Verne's route around the world by surface travel, the film of his journey is considered a classic and one of Auntie's best. He's a likeable chap with an easy-going style; he is an interesting traveller and broadcaster because he is interested in everything he sees and has made many journeys. I'm sure you will be able to get a print, BBC Worldwide keeps it in production, there is also a very good book to accompany the series.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I love ships and ferries, too. When I was in high school, we lived on an island in the middle of Narragansett Bay and I had to take a ferry to school on the mainland every day, because there was no high school on the island. I loved breathing in that salt air. And when we cruise, I always like a cabin with a balcony for the same reason. Sitting on the deck next to a smoker is not for me. I like my air clean and not polluted by cigarette smoke.

Wow, you didn't live on Block Island, did you?? I love love love that area.. Almost purchased a B&B on the Island years and years ago.. Sorry I didn't.....You are very lucky to have grown up in that area!!! Taking a ferry is like a mini vacation every time I am on one!! Re energizes me every time... And I agree about the cruising .. .we cruise every chance we get (about 2x a year) Love the Sea air and the new places we see at every port... I can talk about that forever!!!![/quote]

No, I lived on Jamestown Island. I've never been to Block Island, but that's on my bucket list, too. We may get to do it next month while on a Mass.-RI vacation. Too bad you didn't buy the B&B, we could stay with you.

My high school was in Newport, RI -- at that time Newport had the Naval Training Base with hundreds of sailors everywhere. Just what a girl in high school needed, huh? My Dad had to take the ferry to work in Newport, too, and used to invite them home for Sunday dinner now and then. We had one sailor from Brownsville, TX, who came over every Sunday for months. Once he was discharged frm the Navy we never heard from him again. Too bad. I guess he wasn't very appreciative!

We'll have to talk cruises one of these days. Some years we take 2 but mostly one, and then between Thanksgiving and Christmas. I like the transatlantic ones because they are so long.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I'll check on that BBC show. I did a quick check and saw that the Orient Express runs in England. That was news to me!
> ...


I have to return some books to the library tomorrow so I'll look for that DVD and book. They have tons of educational DVDs. My daughter has been talking about going to Ireland and we were planning to go a few years ago, but we never made it. We could combine the Orient Express in England with a few days in Ireland. Will have to discuss it with her. Maybe we could meet you, Dave, PurpleV and Penguin. Now wouldn't that be a tea party?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I can usually be found loitering around town and am always up to afternoon tea... Fortnums is fun!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Do most cruise ships from Venice to Athens go thru the Corinth Canal? We flew on a military plane once from Washington, DC, to Aviano AFB in Italy, but although we were close, did not go to Venice. We spent a lot of time in Vicenza only because we didn't understand Italian and were always missing our train connections. Decided to stay put in one place. Another time we took a train from Rome to Naples, then a military plane from Naples to Sicily to Spain to Norfolk, VA, with a few overnights along the way. That was fun! We've cruised part of the Mediterranean but never as far as Greece. One of these days!
> ...


I didn't realize the Orient express went to England. I thought it started in Paris, I think. I always wanted to be in one of those trains with compartments, but I guess they've been taken out of service. Though we have loved being able to get around on trains in England.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I can usually be found loitering around town and am always up to afternoon tea... Fortnums is fun!


I had lunch in Fortnums and it was very nice. The hostess seated an English woman at my table and that was an education. She had been to the V&A to see what could be done about her tapestries.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I can usually be found loitering around town and am always up to afternoon tea... Fortnums is fun!


Just visited Fortnum's website and this is what I found.

"The tray of cakes is held tantalisingly under ones nose and offers a choice of miniature cakes and tarts (so much more appealing than a huge slab-like slice from a larger cake). Made to Fortnums own recipes, the selection might include such things as rhubarb tart, vanilla cupcakes, coffee éclairs, mandarin fondant fancies, lemon meringues and a very rich square of chocolate cake with a near-liquid centre."

Sounds heavenly, especially the coffee eclairs and the lemon meringues, not to mention the chocolate cake. Yum, yum! See you there!

I remember going into your famous department store in London (can't remember the name) and wanting to take pictures of the beautiful displays of candies, cakes, etc., etc., but there was a sign saying no pictures allowed. What a shame!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I can usually be found loitering around town and am always up to afternoon tea... Fortnums is fun!
> ...


I imagine you are talking about Harrods and I saw that sign too. I would have liked the food court. They did allow photographs of the memorial to Diana, but I was not interested in that. I was interested that FM let me take pictures of their candy counter.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, mjs, it was Harrod's We were there long before Diana's death. That is a beautiful store, so elegant.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Some things, some sights are so unique, so special, we shouldn't try to freeze-dry them on film. I trained as a photographer, but there are some things I never photograph, on principle. Photographs are wonderful things, but they should be used judiciously, personal moments are too important to be missed because you're trying to take a photograph. 

How many times have you seen some idiot walking round a great building, looking at it through a view-finder, never experiencing the architecture, never truly entering and understanding its space. So our idiot goes home and he might just as well be seeing a movie or looking at a coffee-table book, he's missed the point of being there. 

One of my great loves is fireworks, it borders on an addiction. They are something I never photograph, I love them too much. I love to feel the ground tremble as the lifters hoik massive shells into the sky and to follow the faintly glowing fuse as it rises. The flash as the shell explodes and to feel the compression waves hit my chest. These are fleeting moments to be experienced and treasured in one's memory, don't try to preserve them in aspic, the sweetness of the moment has been lost. 

I know it sounds weird coming from a photographer, but I believe the most beautiful and ephemeral things should not be photographed, they exist for a while and then are gone forever, that's how it should be.

of course there are many who are diametrically opposed to me, they have several valid points, but I run to my rules.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Some things, some sights are so unique, so special, we shouldn't try to freeze-dry them on film. I trained as a photographer, but there are some things I never photograph, on principle. Photographs are wonderful things, but they should be used judiciously, personal moments are too important to be missed because you're trying to take a photograph.
> 
> How many times have you seen some idiot walking round a great building, looking at it through a view-finder, never experiencing the architecture, never truly entering and understanding its space. So our idiot goes home and he might just as well be seeing a movie or looking at a coffee-table book, he's missed the point of being there.
> 
> ...


Especially now that I probably can't go again, I do love to see some of the pictures I took of European trips, trying to remember that town. They provide some lovely memories. I take pictures of Christmas at my neighbors' and that is nice to see the boys as they've gotten older.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Some things, some sights are so unique, so special, we shouldn't try to freeze-dry them on film. I trained as a photographer, but there are some things I never photograph, on principle. Photographs are wonderful things, but they should be used judiciously, personal moments are too important to be missed because you're trying to take a photograph.
> 
> How many times have you seen some idiot walking round a great building, looking at it through a view-finder, never experiencing the architecture, never truly entering and understanding its space. So our idiot goes home and he might just as well be seeing a movie or looking at a coffee-table book, he's missed the point of being there.
> 
> ...


You are so right, Dave. I almost always carry a camera with me, but hardly ever use it. On the other hand, my daughter takes hundreds of pictures. The only time I ever see one again is when she posts an ugly picture of me on Facebook. There are some things that should be photographed, though, like weddings. It's nice to look back on happy memories. And I always like to look at pictures of the kids as they grew up. But when we travel, I like to see what is going on and enjoy it. Most of my memories are in my head.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Taking a few pictures is great, but not by the yard. I love photographs, I believe they are a great social good. What I'm talking about is when the act of producing a photographic record bcomes more important than the subject itself. 

When I first started work, I would photograph anything I was paid to point a camera at, I needed the money. My biggest earner was 'performance photography', pop singers performing on stage. I rapidly realised I was so intent on getting the saleable pic, I hadn't actually experienced the performance. Sure I'd watched it and I'd concentrated on getting the best pic possible, but while everyone around me had experienced the show, I'd been too busy to notice anything other than how to make the subject look good.

To-day. almost everyone carries a camera of some kind in their pocket, how many times do you see people so intent on holding their phone in air, they haven't actually been paying proper attention to what was happening. If the photo is a dud, they might just as well have stayed at home. Years ago in the days of film, each photograph counted, there were only a few frames on a roll of film; in the digital age this has changed, the button is pressed again and again and again. 

So now we have zillions of photos, the vast majority of which will be discarded, unfortunately the individual isn't even left with a great memory; he was too busy failing to take a decent picture!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ...I rapidly realised I was so intent on getting the saleable pic, I hadn't actually experienced the performance. Sure I'd watched it and I'd concentrated on getting the best pic possible, but while everyone around me had experienced the show, I'd been too busy to notice anything other than how to make the subject look good ... Dave


That sounds like my experience when reading a novel to a blind uncle. I read it to him over the course of a month, but the words seemed to go directly from my eyes to my mouth; I retained no knowledge of the story! I read the book again a couple of years later, just to get the story.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> You are so right, Dave. I almost always carry a camera with me, but hardly ever use it. On the other hand, my daughter takes hundreds of pictures. The only time I ever see one again is when she posts an ugly picture of me on Facebook. There are some things that should be photographed, though, like weddings. It's nice to look back on happy memories. And I always like to look at pictures of the kids as they grew up. But when we travel, I like to see what is going on and enjoy it. Most of my memories are in my head.


Make your daughter use a roll film camera, with only 12 frames, she'll give each press of the button more thought. The photographic image has never been easier or cheaper to create, it's never been so badly executed.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ...I rapidly realised I was so intent on getting the saleable pic, I hadn't actually experienced the performance. Sure I'd watched it and I'd concentrated on getting the best pic possible, but while everyone around me had experienced the show, I'd been too busy to notice anything other than how to make the subject look good ... Dave
> ...


It's the same with a copy typist, the hands are linked directly to the eyes. The mind is processing the information, but subconsciously and differently.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... It's the same with a copy typist, the hands are linked directly to the eyes. The mind is processing the information, but subconsciously and differently.


Oy! You made me remember my first full-time job. My boss was retiring and imagined he wanted all his folders (glossy, tri-fold, slick - meant to be tossed post-seminar) typed up so he could better consult them. I spent my worst summer ever typing (at _my_ maximum speed: 24wpm) medical stuff. I absorbed absolutely nothing, but I learned _never_ to mention to _any_ employer that I had any knowledge whatsoever of touch-typing.

Curiously, even after a dozen years or so typing on the computer, my speed is the same as it was back in high school. No amount of practice has made for any improvement in speed. I think I may have been the slowest of my class. :?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDaveMake your daughter use a roll film camera said:


> I had to laugh when I read your post, Dave. My daughter will be 50 years old this November. I can't "make" her do anything! Plus, she inherited some of her Dad's German blood and can be stubborn.
> 
> Actually, she is a good photographer and has a lot of expensive lenses, etc. One of her high school teachers started an after school photography club for the students and she learned a lot. She started with a 35 mm camera and I was amazed at the first pictures she took. We went on a vacation to Nova Scotia when she was a junior and, I swear, her pictures would have made beautiful postcards. I think I still have the slides. She used to think she'd like to be a photographer for National Geographic!! But we all know their photographers are among the best.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Maelinde, I make buttons from wood. Take a branch what ever width of button you want. Cut into the thickness of a button, drill two small holes in the centre and smooth on a piece of sandpaper. These can be decorated by burning a pattern on, stainiing, painting or left as they are. You will find that there are so many types you can make and they are free. Have fun. PurpleV


Those sound lovely, PurpleV! Polymer clay buttons are similar except that you would pierce them before heat setting and sand once cool if need be.

Polymer clay buttons can also be painted using acrylic paints provided that they are glazed after the paint dries. Options include Future floor polish, Varathane, or MinWax PolyCrylic. Essentially any water based acrylic floor polish.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> To Maelinde and Dragontearsoflove--
> OK, I was having a heck of a time following who lives where, but I am only 80 miles from Austin, if you ever get back down this way. I am going through Ft. Worth on Wednesday, on my way to Amarillo---can you imagine -- we drive ten hours and are still in Texas!


A 10 hour drive to our west would land us in either El Paso, TX or Las Cruces, NM depending which one of us is driving. I have been known to have a lead foot.

We used to think a 2 hour drive was a long one until we moved to Texas. I've never been so landlocked before! I think Houston is about a 3.5 hour drive to our south east. I should know that as I've been there several times.

To get home to San Diego, CA - it takes us 24 hours (or two days driving approximately 12 hours each). We've made that drive many times and hopefully can again next year to visit family.

It is closer for us to drive to Oklahoma or Louisiana than it is to get to far west Texas. LOL :shock:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thanx maelinde
> 
> It has been years since I read any of Heinlein's work. I see you are a devoted fan. Great quotes. As a cat person, I can relate.
> 
> Polymer clay--sounds like I have all the tools needed. Many ceramic tiles of all sizes in the house--used to do tiling. And PVC pipe is here, too, as well as some leftover dowels. And many tools--I am a tool person. Lots of masonry pointing trowels that sound like they could be used as well as small taping knives and screwdrivers that could that could be rounded off on a grinder. Look for my private post


Tamarque,

Your old Mason's tools will work perfectly! I have many friends who transitioned from earth clay to polymer clay and they didn't have to purchase any new tools at all, with the exception of a pasta machine (by choice).

Oddly, I have 6 pasta machines that have never seen food, nor can they ever since they've been used with polymer clay. I teach, therefore need (want) more to go around.

I did go 2 years without any fancy schmancy tools like pasta machines, clay shapers, Kemper Kutters, etc... But once I bought those, I realized I could never do without!

You can also use cookie cutters, rolling pins, cheese graters, and other kitchen tools, but remember that they must be forever relegated to the polymer clay drawer for safety reasons. (Good reason to get the significant other to buy all new kitchen tools!) :shock: Just say "oops, honey, I accidentally dropped that (fill in the blank tool) into a pile of polymer clay and can't use it in the kitchen anymore..." Worked for me at least twice until hubby caught on. :roll:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Michael Palin more or less followed Jules Verne's route around the world by surface travel, the film of his journey is considered a classic and one of Auntie's best. He's a likeable chap with an easy-going style; he is an interesting traveller and broadcaster because he is interested in everything he sees and has made many journeys. I'm sure you will be able to get a print, BBC Worldwide keeps it in production, there is also a very good book to accompany the series.
> 
> Dave


I love Jules Verne! Phineas Fogg was one of my favorite characters in "Around the World In 80 Days"

19th Century American Journalist, Nellie Bly, was able to convince Joseph Pulitzer to send her on that voyage to see if she could make the journey in 80 days or less. She not only made it in 72 days, she got to meet Jules Verne on the trip!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Around_the_World_in_Seventy-Two_Days

She is one of my heroes, and one of my costuming personas is a contemporary of Nellie Bly, so I have studied her quite a bit. She was a fascinating person. I seem to always think of her when Jules Verne comes up.  The photo of me in my avatar is just one of the outfits for this Neo-Victorian persona. While I love to play in the 19th century, I am glad I live in the 21st. Although the first computer, the Difference Engine created by Charles Babbage was invented in Victorian England, although wasn't actually put together until the 1990's. Living with a geek does rub off sometimes.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I have to return some books to the library tomorrow so I'll look for that DVD and book. They have tons of educational DVDs. My daughter has been talking about going to Ireland and we were planning to go a few years ago, but we never made it. We could combine the Orient Express in England with a few days in Ireland. Will have to discuss it with her. Maybe we could meet you, Dave, PurpleV and Penguin. Now wouldn't that be a tea party?


I wanna go!!!! I'm half Irish.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Some things, some sights are so unique, so special, we shouldn't try to freeze-dry them on film. I trained as a photographer, but there are some things I never photograph, on principle. Photographs are wonderful things, but they should be used judiciously, personal moments are too important to be missed because you're trying to take a photograph.
> 
> How many times have you seen some idiot walking round a great building, looking at it through a view-finder, never experiencing the architecture, never truly entering and understanding its space. So our idiot goes home and he might just as well be seeing a movie or looking at a coffee-table book, he's missed the point of being there.
> 
> ...


Dave,

You are so right! We used to photograph everything, but now we often forget the camera - not intentionally - we just realize half way there that the camera is at home and we enjoy ourselves anyway.

Most of the pictures we have of us are taken by other people. I can't tell you how many pics of me are on FaceBook from various costumed events like Renaissance Faires and Sci-Fi conventions. It is a nice compliment to be asked to pose for pictures, and I've gotten used to it over the years. It is more for the quality of the costuming, I know. 

As for fireworks, I have friends in parts of Texas where it is perfectly legal to purchase and set off our own. We get together every July (Independence Weekend) with our Ren Faire friends and set off mortar shells, Roman Candles, fire crackers and other things. I'd like to say we're safe, but well, no. I'm one of only 3 girls who are crazy enough to get up there with the guys and set them off.

Not many pictures exist of that, either, as we're all out there shooting Roman Candles at each other. <sigh> I will mature to my chronological age one day... I'll be 80 when I start acting 43, maybe.

:shock:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

The working example of Babbage's difference engine is in the Science Museum, in Exhibition Road, South Kensington and clatters through its calculations daily.

http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/objects/computing_and_data_processing/1992-556.aspx

It's a good collection and worth wandering round on a rainy day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

In Kent and Sussex, particularly around the Cinque Ports, we do fireworks in a big way around the 5th November. Halloween passes me by, I have far more exciting explosive entertainments on my mind. For me, the _Bonfire Season_ is the best time of the year, I've always thought it should be a national holiday!

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Count me in for the tea party. Hacen't been to Fortnums for ages.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Count me in for the tea party. Hacen't been to Fortnums for ages.


I love the place, just over the road from one of my favourite shirt-makers and my favourite tobacconist is down the road, small wonder I'm frequently to be found loitering around Jermyn Street!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> In Kent and Sussex, particularly around the Cinque Ports, we do fireworks in a big way around the 5th November. Halloween passes me by, I have far more exciting explosive entertainments on my mind. For me, the _Bonfire Season_ is the best time of the year, I've always thought it should be a national holiday!
> 
> Dave


I would so love to visit the UK someday. From those of you I've "met" here, you're lovely!

Definitely on my "To Do" list!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > In Kent and Sussex, particularly around the Cinque Ports, we do fireworks in a big way around the 5th November. Halloween passes me by, I have far more exciting explosive entertainments on my mind. For me, the _Bonfire Season_ is the best time of the year, I've always thought it should be a national holiday!
> ...


If you do make it to the UK I live about 20 miles from Heathrow airport. Come and visit.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The working example of Babbage's difference engine is in the Science Museum, in Exhibition Road, South Kensington and clatters through its calculations daily.
> 
> http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/objects/computing_and_data_processing/1992-556.aspx
> 
> It's a good collection and worth wandering round on a rainy day.


I'm going to bookmark it now and share it with Randy!  I love to read, and we just might get a rainy day this week, so I'll be ready.

I love historical technology. If you haven't guessed, I'm very much into SteamPunk with a Neo-Victorian slant. I'm such the amateur historian, I love it so much.

There is an interesting show that replays on History International called "Wild West Tech". Brothers Keith and David Carradine hosted the show, and they cover all kinds of technology from the 19th century American Wild West. So much modern technology was invented back then. The obvious being weaponry, armor, trains, etc.

Here is a picture of the Victorian camera box Randy built for his SteamPunk costuming. It is nearly ready to work the tech for using the digital camera housed inside. For now it is simply a prop. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/maelindesigns/sets/72157625294240178/

Randy plans on putting up a tutorial on how he made it sometime in the near future. It basically was an unfinished wooden cigar box bought at Michael's in the unfinished wood section, then stained with MinWax wood stain -I think it was walnut, but I'm not sure. Then he did some other mods to it. I'm willing to bet that once he gets a free moment he'd be glad to share it with you guys. I'll ask him after we get done with our two weekend vacations coming up.

Dave, you inspire quite a lot of interesting topics. I really do look forward to the weekend tea parties and get excited when they go past Monday. 

Thank you to all who have made this week's tea party so much fun!!!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > I would so love to visit the UK someday. From those of you I've "met" here, you're lovely!
> ...


PurpleV - that sounds like fun! I promise that you will be the first person we visit when we can make it out your way.

Same goes if you'd like to visit the Dallas/Fort Worth area. We have so much interesting history in our area, plus some great places to shop for craft supplies and other must have souvenirs and such.

Wow - I'm actually excited to do some real world travel in the next few years. Just have to buy a house first (we're actively doing that now), and start saving our hard earned cash for some FUN.


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

Kodak used to have a set of historical slides which could be borrowed by photographic groups.

I saw one which was supposedly the largest camera in the world. Unfortunately was never returned to Kodak.

It was really a hole in a heavy curtain, through which sunlight could strike the facing wall (possibly with some sort of film on it) and the resulting photo was about 8-foot square.

Not to be put in an album, obviously. 

The 'camera' was aimed at part of Sydney Harbour. Apart from slight fuzziness caused by movement of the sailing ships, it gave a good image.

That's all that a camera really is - a surface which would receive an image from outside the box.


Grosvenor,Australia


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I have to return some books to the library tomorrow so I'll look for that DVD and book. They have tons of educational DVDs. My daughter has been talking about going to Ireland and we were planning to go a few years ago, but we never made it. We could combine the Orient Express in England with a few days in Ireland. Will have to discuss it with her. Maybe we could meet you, Dave, PurpleV and Penguin. Now wouldn't that be a tea party?
> ...


Tou're welcome to join us! We'll let you do the driving in Ireland. I've heard it's horrendous on those narrow country roads.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Whoops! That should have been "You're".


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Tou're welcome to join us! We'll let you do the driving in Ireland. I've heard it's horrendous on those narrow country roads.


It all depends on what side of the street they drive on. 

We could have a "Knitting Tea Party Tour of the World" and pick up knitters as we go.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Tou're welcome to join us! We'll let you do the driving in Ireland. I've heard it's horrendous on those narrow country roads.
> ...


This ties up with the 'What would you do if you won the lottery' topic very nicely.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Kodak used to have a set of historical slides which could be borrowed by photographic groups.
> 
> I saw one which was supposedly the largest camera in the world. Unfortunately was never returned to Kodak.
> 
> ...


My partner is a photographer, and he's shown me a pinhole camera he made--the one you describe was really just a giant version. If you don't have film in it, the image just shows up on the back of the box (upside down and backwards, which is, apparently, how our eyes also see the world, but our brains flip it "right side up" so we don't get disoriented--to avoid this with a pinhole camera, you have to put a mirror in somehow). It's fascinating. I'm sure there are instructions for making one out there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Tou're welcome to join us! We'll let you do the driving in Ireland. I've heard it's horrendous on those narrow country roads.
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, they drive on the left. First time I ever rode in a cab in England, it scared me to death. And I found out that before you step off a curb, make sure you watch for traffic coming at you (in a different direction than we're used to).


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Paulette, I just might be trying this soon. I'm also wondering if I could find tubing to make circular needles...this could get very interesting!
> ...


I posted a link earlier: http://www.knittersreview.com/article_how_to.asp?article=/review/profile/061109_a.asp

She uses weed whacker line![/quote]

I don't know how I missed that article. They sound really easy. My family already think I am going over the edge with the needles but I still think it might be fun to try the circulars. Keep me posted if you try either.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


that would be wonderful, just remember to include Scotland in your journeys, have spare beds up here and lots of knitting to be done !!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> that would be wonderful, just remember to include Scotland in your journeys, have spare beds up here and lots of knitting to be done !!!


I would love to visit Scotland, as Randy, my hubby, is part Scottish and he loves the culture. In fact he proudly owns and wears 3 kilts!

Scotland will definitely be a part of that wonderful journey. When done with the UK, we'll continue to pick up knitters in other parts of Europe and then continue around the world. Not Phineas Fogg style, of course, but in the style of world knitters united of some sort.

I'm silly at this hour - it is 5:30am and I haven't gone to bed yet once again. Randy has mentioned that one of these days, I just need to not sleep at all for one night and then get my sleep cycle back again. Hmm


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

My husband's mother was from Glasgow and we still have family there, so Scotland will definitely be included on 'the tour'.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


I have heard and read a number of interesting suggestions as to why America decided to drive on the right. They range from the logical, through the historically plausible, to pure wistful sentimentality. I'm not quite sure which to believe and have never found time to go through America's legislative records to read the debates when it was decided, perhaps somebody on the forum has the definitive answer.

The UK and some other countries have stuck with the Roman system and continue to drive on the left. Every ten years or so, there is a debate as to whether we should come into line with the rest of Europe, one is about due and the 'silly season' approaches, it could be on this year's agenda. It's jolly good fun and the arguments on both sides range from the logical, through the economic benefits and deficits, to some scientific theories that look like they are either April Fool's Day jokes or speculative research grant applications! The sheer cost of changing all the road markings and signage, as well as road junction reconstruction and all the upheaval it would cause usually wins out, inertia is a wonderful thing.

I can get used to either, I don't think it really matters provided everyone drives on the same side of the road in a particular country. A gradual 'phased' change might not be the best of ideas.

French roundabouts continue to terrify me!

Dave


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> ... The sheer cost of changing all the road markings and signage, as well as road junction reconstruction and all the upheaval it would cause usually wins out, inertia is a wonderful thing.
> 
> I can get used to either, I don't think it really matters provided everyone drives on the same side of the road in a particular country. A gradual 'phased' change might not be the best of ideas.
> 
> ...


I remember reading - a long, long time ago - about the change in (Sweden? Norway?). There was nothing gradual about it. Overnight. I don't remember hearing of any collossal head-on collisions as a result, but that could just be the media's fault.

More recently - a dozen or so years ago - an English diplomat and his wife perished in a head-on in rural Quebec; they'd been living here for 14 years. Rural road, no traffic. They'd somehow switched over to the oncoming lane. That makes me think the 'getting used to' only applies if there are other vehicles in view to keep one aware.

Again, I learn something new to me. I never knew that the Romans drove on the left. Never occurred to me to think if they even _had_ a system. Of course they did; the Romans had a system for _everything_!

Why are traffic circles considered particularly French? There are traffic circles scattered about the US, though not with the frequency of Syria. That latter _may_ be due to the French occupation that ended in 1946. Don't other countries - that weren't under French control - also have traffic circles??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I really do look forward to the weekend tea parties and get excited when they go past Monday.


They do seem to extend down the week for a few tea and cake addicts. I'm thinking of a _Virtual Knitting Elevenses_ in the middle of next week, I know some people work some weekends. I don't know whether the chance to stop for a mid-morning cuppa and a cake would appeal, but I'm willing to give it a try.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > ... The sheer cost of changing all the road markings and signage, as well as road junction reconstruction and all the upheaval it would cause usually wins out, inertia is a wonderful thing.
> ...


It's not that roundabouts are French in origin, most countries have them, but the French ones are just particularly scary to negotiate if you don't live there, they have an idiosyncratic charm all of their own.

Visiting traffic circles and roundabouts is a slightly eccentric hobby for a number of British enthusiasts, they're known as 'Bouters' and there is even a _Roundabout Appreciation Society_. They have coach tours to visit interesting roundabouts with the purpose of photographing and measuring them. Here are a couple of links you might find amusing:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/magazine/3972979.stm

http://www.roundaboutsofbritain.com/index.htm

You don't have to be mad to be a Brit, but a little eccentricity helps!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde said:
> ...


Roundabouts anywhere terrify me, but recently someone who spent time in England recently has been touting them for this state.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> Roundabouts anywhere terrify me, but recently someone who spent time in England recently has been touting them for this state.


They work surprisingly well and statistics show them to be one of the less dangerous forms of road junction. Just hope he doesn't go on a fact-finding mission to France and decides to adopt their system. I think one needs to be French to fully understand how they work, although having spoken to quite a few French drivers and motorcyclists over the years, they aren't over-keen on them either!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

If y'all don't pack up your knitting bags and go home, there can't be a new party tomorrow. This one is 38 pages! It's time for new topics. 

See you then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i am not sure you need to start a midweek tea party - they seem to be lasting longer and longer - i see this one just kind of melding into the tea party for this weekend.

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wannabear said:


> If y'all don't pack up your knitting bags and go home, there can't be a new party tomorrow. This one is 38 pages! It's time for new topics.
> 
> See you then.


Where have you been, wannabear, we've been bringing up new topics all week, e.g., making your own knitting needles. using Sculpy (sp?), taking a 'round the world tea party tour, roundabouts, etc. There's no end of interesting topics! :lol:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> Kodak used to have a set of historical slides which could be borrowed by photographic groups.
> 
> I saw one which was supposedly the largest camera in the world. Unfortunately was never returned to Kodak.
> 
> ...


Giant cameras are great fun things. Polaroid made a number of large frame instant cameras which took 20" x 24" photographs. The results with these are impressive, because of the nature of Land's process, the photographs are virtually without grain and show amazing definition, I was lucky enough to see one in action many years ago. This article explains the project in more detail

http://articles.latimes.com/1985-08-18/entertainment/ca-1439_1_polaroid-camera

On a semi-related theme, I've loved giant photographs ever since I was a boy. I can remember projecting negatives onto the wall to expose _mural paper_ then kneeling on the floor with a friend, either side of baths of chemicals rolling and unrolling the paper to process it. These sorts of activities appeal to fourteen yearold boys.

I never forgot how much fun it was to watch an image emerge, there is a magical quality to the experience, sadly lost in the digital age. I once used it at an exhibition launch party to dramatic effect. I love the notion of 'photography as performance', people like a bit of entertainment with their canapes, it loosens the covers on their cheque-books!

I can't claim originality, I was inspired by news photographs and reports of an event in America in the 1950s or early 60s, I can't recall the exact date at the moment, although I can recall the images.

I took some photographs of the party-goers at the beginning, developed the film then loaded the best negative into a powerful projector mounted on a balcony above the party.

The lights went down to yellow safety lamps and a sheet of specially prepared paper was unrolled on the floor, this was exposed using my projector. Four actresses dressed as cleaning ladies clattered in with mops and buckets of developer to develop the photograph and generally ham it up acting the part with a lot of Cockney scrub-woman banter. They had great fun sloshing the chemicals around and playing it for laughs with the dinner-jacketed guests, it was all carefully rehearsed so the paper didn't tear. They then switched buckets to 'stop' and 'fix' the image when I gave the signal.

The event was a great success, the attendees were fascinated to see their image emerge and the finished piece was auctioned for charity.

It's a shame such events aren't staged more often, they would appeal to children everywhere, right up to pensionable age. Of course, such entertanments are tricky and expensive to arrange and a much of its success was due to the surprise element. I was lucky enough to have an indulgent sponsor with deep pockets and a sense of humour!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i am not sure you need to start a midweek tea party - they seem to be lasting longer and longer - i see this one just kind of melding into the tea party for this weekend.
> 
> sam


That's my point. I'm thinking loading up the virtual tea trolley with a fresh urn and a tin of biscuits at 11a.m. on a Wednesdy morning might be a change of pace. It's only a suggestion, I'll go along with whatever everybody else wants.

I don't know about other countries, but many English offices and factories used to have 'tea ladies' wheeling trolleys around dispensing tea to the workers mid-morning. Sadly the custom has all but died out, killed off by the efficiency drives of the soulless cost-cutting bean-counters of this world. Vending machines don't make decent tea and paper cups and plastic 'stirrers' are simply 'the final insult'. Bring back Maisie, Elsie and Betty with the cheery banter, they were good for productivity!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > dave - i am not sure you need to start a midweek tea party - they seem to be lasting longer and longer - i see this one just kind of melding into the tea party for this weekend.
> ...


Generally have tea only when I make it. It is so awful out, that I'm unwilling to pay for it. It wouldn't be a bad idea to cut off a thread at some point I think. I'm afraid I'll miss something, but it does get awfully long.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My partner is a photographer, and he's shown me a pinhole camera he made--the one you describe was really just a giant version. If you don't have film in it, the image just shows up on the back of the box (upside down and backwards, which is, apparently, how our eyes also see the world, but our brains flip it "right side up" so we don't get disoriented--to avoid this with a pinhole camera, you have to put a mirror in somehow). It's fascinating. I'm sure there are instructions for making one out there.


Pinhole cameras are fun, with the school holidays approaching, making them is an excellent activity to keep the kids busy. They can be made from household materials, but an adult or older child is needed to do some of the sums to make them work properly.

I haven't made one in years, but I can remember the formulae for working out the hole size required for different cameras. I'll work through some examples and post a little guide over the next week or so.

Dave


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I don't know about other countries, but many English offices and factories used to have 'tea ladies' wheeling trolleys around dispensing tea to the workers mid-morning. Sadly the custom has all but died out, killed off by the efficiency drives of the soulless cost-cutting bean-counters of this world. Vending machines don't make decent tea and paper cups and plastic 'stirrers' are simply 'the final insult'. Bring back Maisie, Elsie and Betty with the cheery banter, they were good for productivity!
> 
> Dave


When I worked as a Human Resources Generalist at a Dallas/Fort Worth area hospital, they had a couple of ladies roll the trolley up to the offices mid morning and again around 4pm. They had pastries, tea, coffee, and hot cocoa in the morning, and finger sandwiches, iced tea & coffee, hot coffee, and bottled water in the afternoon. All very reasonably priced, and service was always with a smile and a nice word.

Back in my San Diego days when I worked in office buildings, some had the trolley service, but most had a Starbuck's or a deli on the street level and people just patronized those places instead. I'm not a coffee drinker, so I don't go to coffee places very often. I like my tea - preferably hot. I tend to drink more diet soda, though, as I enjoy a good Coke Zero every day.  None of those trolleys carried sodas - in fact one lady gave me the "stink eye" when I asked for a Coke. :shock: I was told by a co-worker that these ladies are not vending machines - they offer a service with pouring hot coffee or tea. I learned much that day.

I haven't worked in an office in quite awhile, since I decided to become an artisan. I do miss the snack trolley, though. Now I have to get my own, and service isn't always with a smile.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Pinhole cameras are fun, with the school holidays approaching, making them is an excellent activity to keep the kids busy. They can be made from household materials, but an adult or older child is needed to do some of the sums to make them work properly.
> 
> I haven't made one in years, but I can remember the formulae for working out the hole size required for different cameras. I'll work through some examples and post a little guide over the next week or so.
> 
> Dave


Well, Randy's camera will eventually house the digital camera and work through that apparatus. It is just a prop right now - non working. He just hasn't had the time to really sit it down and work on it.

He will write a tutorial once he gets it completed, as he would love to be able to take pictures with this camera, and attach a photo printer to it to print out in sepia. I'd be more than happy to share it here if anyone is interested. Keep in mind that it could be a few months down the line, as our free time is so not free for a long time.

:roll:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I homeschooled my children and tried to interest them in a pinhole camera but somehow we never got around to that. There was so much we DID get around to!

grosvenor, I have read every word this last week, but I have a new dog and she is taking up a lot of attention. it's hard to get anything written down.

The tea party is one thing I always make time for, even if I am quiet. I'm here.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Me too!

The tea party is one thing I always make time for, even if I am quiet. I'm here.[/quote]

;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't know about French rounabouts but the worst I have ever negotiated was in Swindon (UK). They called it the magic roundabout, I don't know why. But it was about 9 different roundabouts all linked togeteher. I would see thata nothing was coming from my right and just go where I needed to, hoping that others had more idea of what they were doing. I successfully negotiated it each time, and didn't cause any accidents. But it seemed that whereever I went in Swindon I would up at this roundabout. Maybe the magic was in not hitting other vechiles! They liked linking a number together in Swindon but usually only 2 or 3.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are we jumping to a new thread or will this weekends tea party be here? 

sam


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> are we jumping to a new thread or will this weekends tea party be here?
> 
> sam


Good Morning/ Good Afternoon/Good Evening

I've just opened this week's party at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-15281-1.html

Come one, come all, I've started with a _Royal Blush_ cocktail this week!

Dave


----------

